# Teoria/Practica Lineales  RF



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola amigos , les quiero hacer una consulta para los mas expertos en la rama de rf , resulta que me puse a hacer un lineal amplificador con uno de los  transistores M1104 de motorola que anduve pidiendo datos , basicamente lo coloque en una placa que varios han usado y probado que lleva el MF245 o el MRF247 de 90W publicado por una revista hace años , la cuestion es que le saque mas temperatura que potencia , este transistor debe dar tranquilamente unos 70W , igual yo lo exite con solo 5wats de un Pll banda ancha 87.5-108mhz y lo maximo que le saque rondaba los 12W a 15W , puse un roimetro watimetro a la salida del pll y otro de mas calidad antes de la carga fantasma (celwell 250W) y lo que note es que es mas que dificil el adaptar impedancia de entada y salida de estos transistores sobre todo por no tener el mas minimo dato del fabricante , de todo esto me surgieron algunas dudas .

cuando uno se pone a diseñar un lineal , por tomar un ejemplo , de donde salen las medidas de las bobinas ? cantidad de espiras ,diametro interno y diametro del alambre a usar , calculo que el diametro del alambre se debe a la corriente que circula por el B+ o la potencia que maneja pero lo demas no tengo idea ?
como se sintoniza un lineal para que rinda en la banda de 3 metros ? en base a que se sintoniza ?

Teniendo las impedancias de entrada y salida de un transistor tipo 2sc2630  Zin= 0.8+j1.2 ohm  ese seria el punto de arranque ?
                                                                                                      Zout=1.5-j0.6 ohm    

cuando uno tiene todo perfectamente adaptado la teoria seria que se le saque el mejor rendimiento , la mayor potencia ? una temperatura aceptable y un consumo razonable no ?

alguna idea de como arrancar a hacer un lineal y en base a que se van haciendo las bobinas ? la que va de colector a B+ porque el diametro y la cantidad de espiras , en que cambiaria 1 vuelta mas 1 menos ? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2014)

¿ Y que filtros Π de entrada y salida utilizaste ?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 2, 2014)

Buenas tardes,Ese datasheet es bastante arisco de encontrar!!!pero por lo que e indagado hasta el momento ,y en teoria,ya que en una pagina dice una cosa,y en otra pagina otra y debido al excesivo calentamiento,quizas estemos ante la presencia de un RF Power Field Effect Transistors (M1104)fet de Rf Y No un transistor bipolar,por lo tanto ,no podemos emplear ,la misma topologia que con un transistor ,como por ej ,el Mrf 247.

Sigo buscando el datasheet ,en caso de encontrarlo lo subire a este sitio.


Pd Sigo buscando el datasheet:loco:

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola a todos , estimado amigo Rodrigo Postigo , desafortunadamente yo no conosco lo transistor M1104 de motorola , portanto no puedo opinar  si el es enbasado en tecnologia bipolar o Mosfet.
Yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don ElGriego, es necesario premero saper realmente qual es lo tipo para que  possamos  polarizar correctamente el. Bueno usteds aclara tener un prototipo armado y fornindo haora un ganho de X3 en potenzia  , pero con bajo rendimento final ( mas calientamento que salida de RF), Entonses  si no for mucha molestias suba lo diagrama esquemactico que enpleaste mas unas buenas fotos del , te pido eso para puder con mucho gusto ayudarte mejor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 2, 2014)

:cabezon: Prosiguiendo con esta indagatoria he arribado a la siguiente conclusion :estudiando:,Como se puede observar en el rar ,correspondiente a la etapa de salida ,del equipo Motorola Gm 300 ,Nos encontramos ,con dos versiones diferentes,ya que este equipo ,viene en version Vhf y en version Uhf, El primero utiliza como final al Tr Mrf1946 Viejo amigo de todos Nosotros,Y su hermanito en U !!! Utiliza como final ,al M1104 ,,,,Tatam tatam.(dijo saltapones)....Elemental watson, El condenado elemento se pone como pava de lata,Y entrega una misera potencia,porque lo estan haciendo trabajar fuera de su rango ,ya que el susodicho es un Tr de Uhf.

Pd Sigo buscando el datasheet:loco:

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Estimado amigo Don ElGriego estuve estudiando con mucho cariño ( incluso salve el en lo disco rigido de mi PC) lo diagrama esquemactico que subiste y para mi lo segundo esquema es en realidad un paso final de VHF pero de mas potenzia creo que unos 80Wattios de salida , enquanto que lo premero es de solamente 30 Wattios de salida por lo transistor enpleado (MRF1946A). deduzo eso por los  valores de capacitancia enpleada en los circuitos de casamento , filtro de salida y un transistor MRF327 que anda en VHF y no en UHF o quízaz ese segundo esquema sea un paso final en  VHF alto (250Mhz).
Bueno de posse de los datos fornidos por lo conpañero Rodrigo Postigo sea possible ayudar el  mejor en lograr lo que buscas ( un bueno amplificador de FM broadcast , jajajajajaaj).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola Daniel ,ese diagrama ,corresponde a las dos versiones de etapa de salida de ese equipo,Motorola Gm 300 del cual existen dos versiones, una de vhf y otra de uhf, como los Vertex


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Desafortunadamente yo discordo Don ElGriego, lo segundo diagrama esquemactico es de VHF (146 a 174 MHz) con 45 Wattios de salida .
Lo paso final de UHF enpleya : microstripline y no bobinas o inductores  de hilos de cubre , los  capacitores son de bajo valor y los  transistores son de la linea "MRF599" , "MRF630" , "MRF654" y final "MRF650".
Mire en : http://www.repeater-builder.com/motorola/gm300/gm300-service-manual-part-e.pdf la hoja numero #3 en adelante.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 2, 2014)

bueno muchachos primero ense que nadie se habia interesado por mi pregunta , soy un animal con esto del foro y todavia no se porque ni me avisa que me alla llegado notificaciones o comentarior al respecto o como configurarlo y por eso no conteste sus inquietudes para que me puedan ayudar



les cuento que exactamente el M1104 es un bipolar y no un fet ,trabajaba en push-pull creo que se dice , estaba en paralelo con otro hermanito M1104 , son sacados de una motorola Mitrek de 110W de salida , los 2 en paralelo eran exitados por un M9583 que segun me dijeron por aca es como de 25W y a ese lo movia un  M9860 que ya no se de cuanto seria


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> bueno muchachos primero ense que nadie se habia interesado por mi pregunta , soy un animal con esto del foro y todavia no se porque ni me avisa que me alla llegado notificaciones o comentarior al respecto o como configurarlo y por eso no conteste sus inquietudes para que me puedan ayudar


Hola Rodrigo Postigo , usteds tiene que configurar en lo panel de control para recibir en tu E-mail personal notificaciones de respustas.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 2, 2014)

un vendedor de ML de venezuela que vende hoy en dia este transistor M1104 a unos (1800 bsf ) no se cuantos pesos argentinos serian ,me dijo tener las hojas de datos de todos estos MOTOROLA y que me las mandaria por mail


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

A principio creo que el (M1104) sea mas o menos equivalente a lo Japones 2SC2630 (50 Wattios).
Bueno lea con atencción lo desahollar de lo tema.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Busco por la hoja de datos de lo transistor Motorola SRF7042 , pero hasta haora nada de nada , solamente hay Chinos vendendo el .


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 2, 2014)

bueno como les venia diciendo eran 2 modulos vhf mitrek limitados a 110W de salida , 136/174mhz creo y el circuito que yo use ..... a ver si lo puedio subir ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> bueno muchachos primero ense que nadie se habia interesado por mi pregunta , soy un animal con esto del foro y todavia no se porque ni me avisa que me alla llegado notificaciones o comentarior al respecto o como configurarlo y por eso no conteste sus inquietudes para que me puedan ayudar
> 
> 
> 
> les cuento que exactamente el M1104 es un bipolar y no un fet ,trabajaba en push-pull creo que se dice , estaba en paralelo con otro hermanito M1104 , son sacados de una motorola Mitrek de 110W de salida , los 2 en paralelo eran exitados por un M9583 que segun me dijeron por aca es como de 25W y a ese lo movia un  M9860 que ya no se de cuanto seria


Quanto a lo transistor Motorola M9583 se trata en realidad de un 2N6083 (30Wattios) , pero con codigo exclusivo por sener escojido como de mejor performance (ganancia) en su lote de fabricación  , y lo M9860 es uno 2N6080 ( 4 Wattios) de mismo modo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 2, 2014)

A principio creo que el (M1104) sea mas o menos equivalente a lo Japones 2SC2630 (50 Wattios).
Bueno lea con atencción lo desahollar de lo tema.

Daniel vos sabes que cada vez me convezo mas que voy a tener que usar otro diagrama que encontre aca en el foro con 2sc2539 y 2sc2630 (una modificacion porque llevaba 2sc2782 pero no andaba ) de salida para unos 60W en 88-108 porque pedi cotizacion del 2630 y es de 30 u$u hoy (seria 260 pesos ) para lo que sale no es tanto pero tampoco me quiero resignar a tirar los 3 M1104 que son un fierro segun me dijeron





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quanto a lo transistor Motorola M9583 se trata en realidad de un 2N6083 (30Wattios) , pero con codigo exclusivo por sener escojido como de mejor performance (ganancia) en su lote de fabricación  , y lo M9860 es uno 2N6080 ( 4 Wattios) de mismo modo.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



seguro que seria el mismo transistor daniel ? porque podria diseñar algun lineal de 30W con esos supuestos 2n6083 , lo has probado o en que te basas para decirme que es el mismo transistor con distinta mascara ?





elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes,Ese datasheet es bastante arisco de encontrar!!!pero por lo que e indagado hasta el momento ,y en teoria,ya que en una pagina dice una cosa,y en otra pagina otra y debido al excesivo calentamiento,quizas estemos ante la presencia de un RF Power Field Effect Transistors (M1104)fet de Rf Y No un transistor bipolar,por lo tanto ,no podemos emplear ,la misma topologia que con un transistor ,como por ej ,el Mrf 247.
> 
> Sigo buscando el datasheet ,en caso de encontrarlo lo subire a este sitio.
> 
> ...



elgriego gracias por ayudarme en esto , aca daniel lopez me dice que los otros transistores que traian las bases mitrek que desarme son iguales a los 2N pero con distinta mascara , que el M1104 deberia presentar caracreristicas similares al 2sc2630 , lo que te puedo decir es que ... si es un bipolar NPN y no un fet , el circuito que use ahi esta y si queres una foto del desastre que hice por placa lo subo , si alguien me quiere orientar en que se basa el ancho de banda al que esta diseñado cierto circuito que arranque nomas a nombrar diferencias y el porque , gracias a todos


----------



## elgriego (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola Rodrigo Postigo,Hola Daniel. Ante la evidencia empirica ,uno tiene que inclinarse,y es evidente ,que la suposicion puede llevarnos por caminos sinuosos,y hasta peligrosos,es evidente ,que estamos ante la presencia de un transistor ,del que no sabemos nada y es inutil plantear conjeturas sin conocer las especficaciones del elemento,es decir su datasheet.

Pd. Como se observa, en la etapa de salida ,por mi posteada,El M1104 ,Utiliza una configuracion ,tipica ,de Vhf,sin grandes misterios aparentemente,La unica idea que cruza mi cabeza ,es que quizas el transitor ,no funcione correctamente.Me gustaria ver fotos de tus placas ,Generador de frecuencia,etapa final etc y que cuentes ,mas o menos que pasos has seguido en la elaboracion y el ajuste de este tx.

Pd 2 El 2SC2630 de Mitsubishi, Es un transistor Muy noble,con 4w de entrada y 12Vcc ,ya entrega,unos 30w,35w
Si necesitas. tengo el diagrama de una etapa de salida con dicho Tr.

Saludos.


Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo Postigo,Hola Daniel. Ante la evidencia empirica ,uno tiene que inclinarse,y es evidente ,que la suposicion puede llevarnos por caminos sinuosos,y hasta peligrosos,es evidente ,que estamos ante la presencia de un transistor ,del que no sabemos nada y es inutil plantear conjeturas sin conocer las especficaciones del elemento,es decir su datasheet.
> 
> Pd. Como se observa, en la etapa de salida ,por mi posteada,El M1104 ,Utiliza una configuracion ,tipica ,de Vhf,sin grandes misterios aparentemente,La unica idea que cruza mi cabeza ,es que quizas el transitor ,no funcione correctamente.Me gustaria ver fotos de tus placas ,Generador de frecuencia,etapa final etc y que cuentes ,mas o menos que pasos has seguido en la elaboracion y el ajuste de este tx.
> 
> ...


Yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don ElGriego , premeramente es necesario mas datos tal como todo fue enpleado , diagramas esquemacticos ,fotos ( una foto vale mas que 1000 palabras) para que nosotros possamos con mucho gusto ayudar a lograr exicto.
Quanto a lo transistor 2SC2630 como aclarado arriba esa performance (ganancia) es en 175Mhz , haora en 88 hasta 108Mhz la ganancia es mucho maior  ,asi pudemos sacar de 50 a 60 Wattios en la salida con un ingresso de 4 a 5 Wattios.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

bueno daniel y elgringo voy a tomar unas fotos del desastre que hice por placa y lo subo en unos minutoa a ver que opinan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Bueno seguramente te aclaro : M9583 = 2N6083 y  lo M9860 = 2N6080 . puede armar circuitos enpleando els sin miedos , seguro  que anda de premera.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

aca estan las fotos que me pidieron para ver mas o menos lo que hice



ahora si me pueden decir porque en vez de una bobina , se usa una planchuelita en forma de arco para el colector y un alambre en forma de arco para llevar señal a la base



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno seguramente te aclaro : M9583 = 2N6083 y  lo M9860 = 2N6080 . puede armar circuitos enpleando els sin miedos , seguro  que anda de premera.
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



gracias daniel , lo vot a tener en cuenta

aca esta l raro que yo decia , me hierve el trimer que es de 10a80pf si lo abro no me sale potencia si lo cierro hasta lograr la mayor cantidad de potencia calienta como loco , es normal ?





elgriego dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo Postigo,Hola Daniel. Ante la evidencia empirica ,uno tiene que inclinarse,y es evidente ,que la suposicion puede llevarnos por caminos sinuosos,y hasta peligrosos,es evidente ,que estamos ante la presencia de un transistor ,del que no sabemos nada y es inutil plantear conjeturas sin conocer las especficaciones del elemento,es decir su datasheet.
> 
> Pd. Como se observa, en la etapa de salida ,por mi posteada,El M1104 ,Utiliza una configuracion ,tipica ,de Vhf,sin grandes misterios aparentemente,La unica idea que cruza mi cabeza ,es que quizas el transitor ,no funcione correctamente.Me gustaria ver fotos de tus placas ,Generador de frecuencia,etapa final etc y que cuentes ,mas o menos que pasos has seguido en la elaboracion y el ajuste de este tx.
> 
> ...



elgringo , el diagrama que vos decis con 2sc2630 es el que alguien diseño con 2sc2782 de 100w y como no andaban los transistores  lo reformaron o es otro ? sino subilo y lo veo  aca te dejo unas fotos del que vi yo en el foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> . . . .ahora si me pueden decir porque en vez de una bobina , se usa una planchuelita en forma de arco para el colector y un alambre en forma de arco para llevar señal a la base


La "Planchuelita con forma de arco" y el "Alambre en forma de arco" *son* bobinas.
A esas frecuencias "Todo" se comporta como una bobina.


> aca esta l raro que yo decia , me hierve el trimer que es de 10a80pf si lo abro no me sale potencia si lo cierro hasta lograr la mayor cantidad de potencia calienta como loco , es normal ?


Sip, se emplean en estos casos trimer´s aptos para manejar potencia.


> elgri*E*go , el diagrama que vos decis con 2sc2630 es el que alguien diseño con 2sc2782 de 100w y como no andaban los transistores  lo reformaron o es otro ? sino subilo y lo veo  aca te dejo unas fotos del que vi yo en el foro




elgringo  elgriego


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Bueno Haora si es possible opinar algo. Premeramente con auxilio de un hilo de cubre estañado 18 AWG , hacer curtos circuitos imediatamente en TODOS puntos de tierra( capacitores, inductores, y tudo mas que va a tierra) en las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso principalmente en los 4 emissores del transistor. Con ese procedimento garantizamos un excelente retuerno o camiño de tierra con baja inpedancia simulando los huecos metalizados mui comun en tarjetas de doble caras enpleadas en circuitos de RF ( tenga eso claro en mente es mui inportant).
Como aclaras que tu circuito si calienta en demasia pero no tiene tanta potenzia de salida , creo que lo circuito de casamento de salida va algo malo o sea no hay la correcta transferencia de potenzia para la carga y esa potenzia es dissipada en calor.
Un viejo truco Indio , pero mui eficaz es : con auxilio de un pequeño baston que puede sener hecho de cubre , aluminio o laton aproxime el de lo centro de la bobina de colector (1/2 espira de cubre)por exenplo , incluso ese truco es valido  para todas bobinas enpleadas en ese amplificador y ojo en lo Wattimetro , si la potenzia sube o aumenta eso demonstra que tu bobina es larga demas , si la potenzia baja eso demonstra que tu bobina es chica demas. Ese efecto es porque lo baston metalico es paramagnectico o sea el dispersa lo canpo magnectico generado por la bobina  diminuindo su valor de inductancia. otro truco Indio es aproximar de las bobinas un pequeno baston pero haora hecho de ferrite, y ojo en lo Wattimetro , si la potenzia de salida sobe o aumenta eso demonstra que tu bobina estas chica demas o lo contrario , la potenzia de salida baja , entonses tu bobina estas larga demas y deve sener encurtada eso de deve ao facto de lo ferrite concentrar lo canpo magnectico de la bobina aumentando su valor inductivo otra dica : ojo en los capacitores ayustables si estan mui cerriados para obtener maxima potenzia agrege en paralelo con el un pequeño capacitor ceramico disco de unos 10 a 33 pF hasta lo capacitor ayustable fornir maxima potenzia disponible esta hora  en su meo curso del tornillo.
Quanto a los 4 capacitores de 100pF que son conectados en la base del transistor recomendo que arme els lo mas cerca possible del transistor incluso lo conprimento de los terminales de los capacitores que tienen que sener lo mas curto que possible.
Haora usteds tienes en manos instruciones que van te ocupar un tanto.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> aca estan las fotos que me pidieron para ver mas o menos lo que hice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El amplificador de la foto 10 lo monté yo hace mucho tiempo, en base a un esquema que encontré por la red, es un 100W, esa foto la hice yo y está publicado por este foro pero creo que nunca llegó a funcionar bien. Los transistores que lleva son los que portaba originalmente el proyecto, pero prefiero el diseño de  Manfred Mornhinweg con ese mismo 2sc2782
El calentamiento del trimmer que comentas es normal, pero si se calienta también la bobina en "U" invertida es muy probable que exista una desadaptación en la salida.


Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La "Planchuelita con forma de arco" y el "Alambre en forma de arco" *son* bobinas.
> A esas frecuencias "Todo" se comporta como una bobina.
> 
> Sip, se emplean en estos casos trimer´s aptos para manejar potencia.
> ...



Fogonazo, si es cierto lo que decis , en RF no existe el cortocircuito segun la teoria , el mas minimo pedacito de alambre llega a ser una resistencia ,respecto a las bobinas tan cortas , sabes a que se deben ? asi lo sintoniza el que lo siseño ? otra pregunta..... el choque VK200 lo hice con 2 vueltas y media de alanbre 0.65 creo que es , en que cambia el darle : media ,una , dos vueltas ? cambiaria la cantidad de rf que tengo que meterle a mi TR de potencia para salida a plena potencia o con solo mover los trimer de entrada vuelvo a poner en impedancia la base y vuelve a andar 
otra cosa rara es que puse un roimetro watimetro entre la fm de 4-5W para mirar que cantidad potencia le metia al tr de potencia y segun como ajustaba los trimers tambien veia que de la potencia de entrada tenia un monton de roe hacia el exitador  .
en sintesis , debo ajustar para tener una buena potencia de salida y tambien para no tener roe un el exitador ? o lo dejo que se destruya  , la verdad estoy un poco desorientado





tiago dijo:


> El amplificador de la foto 10 lo monté yo hace mucho tiempo, en base a un esquema que encontré por la red, es un 100W, esa foto la hice yo y está publicado por este foro pero creo que nunca llegó a funcionar bien. Los transistores que lleva son los que portaba originalmente el proyecto, pero prefiero el diseño de  Manfred Mornhinweg con ese mismo 2sc2782
> El calentamiento del trimmer que comentas es normal, pero si se calienta también la bobina en "U" invertida es muy probable que exista una desadaptación en la salida.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



y vos que opinas tiago ? arranco de cero con el mismo transistor y otro diseño ? yo te dejo algo de una pagina que esta en mandarin basico , jajaja es un diseño en base al transistor que yo tengo y lo encontre pero no aclara si el diseño es para 144mhz o banda comercial , mrenlo y opinen los que tienen experiencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo quanto a lo trimmer de salida que si calienta te recomendo agregar en paralelo con el capacitores ceramicos tipo disco con valores entre 10 a 33 pF de modo lograr sacar maxima potenzia de salida a meio curso de lo tornillo. Quanto ao ayuste de los dos trimers de entrada ese es hecho buscando maximo consumo de tu lineal en la alimenatción (13,8VCC) lo que deve coincidir con una baja ROE entre tu excitador y lo lineal ( maxima transferencia de potencia entre els).
Espero que tengas estudiado con mucho cariño todo lo que yo aclare en mi post anterior donde seguramente te deje los camiños de como mejorar y ayustar tu lineal.
Quanto a lo aporte arriba creo que se trata de un lineal para 70Mhz , en este usteds puede mirar los capacitores de base tal como te aclare en mi post anterior , la escrita creo sener Ruso o Theco y no Mandarin ( Chines)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo quanto a lo trimmer de salida que si calienta te recomendo agregar en paralelo con el capacitores ceramicos tipo disco con valores entre 10 a 33 pF de modo lograr sacar maxima potenzia de salida a meio curso de lo tornillo. Quanto ao ayuste de los dos trimers de entrada ese es hecho buscando maximo consumo de tu lineal en la alimenatción (13,8VCC) lo que deve coincidir con una baja ROE entre tu excitador y lo lineal ( maxima transferencia de potencia entre els).
> Espero que tengas estudiado con mucho cariño todo lo que yo aclare en mi post anterior donde seguramente te deje los camiños de como mejorar y ayustar tu lineal.
> Quanto a lo aporte arriba creo que se trata de un lineal para 70Mhz , en este usteds puede mirar los capacitores de base tal como te aclare en mi post anterior , la escrita creo sener Ruso o Theco y no Mandarin ( Chines)
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



Daniel como te das cuenta vos mas o menos para que frecuencia esta diseñado ese lineal (ruso) que me decis que debe ser para unos 70Mhz ?
viste que del colector del TR sale direcro con un capacitos de 1500pf y no con una bobina ?
ademas tiene varias vueltas la bobina que va de colector a los 14v .... en que influye eso ?





			
				Rodrigo Postigo dijo:
			
		

> Daniel como te das cuenta vos mas o menos para que frecuencia esta diseñado ese lineal (ruso) que me decis que debe ser para unos 70Mhz ?
> viste que del colector del TR sale direcro con un capacitos de 1500pf y no con una bobina ?
> ademas tiene varias vueltas la bobina que va de colector a los 14v .... en que influye eso ?


fijate que lleva 10 vueltas entre colector y los 14v de entrada y en otros diseños son solo 4 o 5 vueltas , en que influye eso Daniel ?


----------



## tiago (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> y vos que opinas tiago ? arranco de cero con el mismo transistor y otro diseño ? yo te dejo algo de una pagina que esta en mandarin basico , jajaja es un diseño en base al transistor que yo tengo y lo encontre pero no aclara si el diseño es para 144mhz o banda comercial , mrenlo y opinen los que tienen experiencia



Rodrigo, acomete el proyecto que veas mas viable, el que menos problemas de material te pueda dar, y el que mas convencido estés de poder llevar a término.
Si encuentras material adecuado para montar un 50 Watios, móntalo antes de algo mas potente y mas problemático mira de tener localizadas las piezas antes de comenzar.

Creo que deberías empezar de cero y salir de la encerrona en la que parece que estás, si te abrumas, te fatigarás. Borrón y cuenta nueva.

Nuevo montaje, nuevos problemas  

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Rodrigo, acomete el proyecto que veas mas viable, el que menos problemas de material te pueda dar, y el que mas convencido estés de poder llevar a término.
> Si encuentras material adecuado para montar un 50 Watios, móntalo antes de algo mas potente y mas problemático mira de tener localizadas las piezas antes de comenzar.
> 
> Creo que deberías empezar de cero y salir de la encerrona en la que parece que estás, si te abrumas, te fatigarás. Borrón y cuenta nueva.
> ...



lo voy a pensar tiago y vere con que me voy encontrando pero lo que ne da bronca es que no puede ser tan dificil de reusar un transistor ,daniel me dice que siga algunos consejos y pruebe hacer andar este nomas que deberia andar


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo

Quienes llevan años trabajando en Radio Frecuencia tienen algo que les permite darse cuenta de ciertos detalles, son costumbres que se aprenden con el ejercicio de la profesión y que es difícil de transferir a otros.

Coincido con Daniel Lopes que el idioma es ruso o de algún país de la antigua Cortina de Hierro, el "70BAT" o indica la frecuencia o la longitud de onda en cual es usado (es una forma de expresarse de muchos radioaficionados).

Si bien sale del colector con un capacitor, no tomas en cuenta que la bobina a "+" es *bobina* y no choque de rf; para mas información habría que ver la pagina *inicial* de donde fue sacada esa imagen.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Me trajeron muchos recuerdos con el "M9583" !!!!!. Como dijeron esa numeración es de Tr de Motorola seleccionados para el uso en sus equipos de comunicaciones. He ajustado unos cuantos MOCOM70 que tenían dos a la salida y llegaban a dar 65W con el ajuste bien afilado aunque esos equipos se regulaban a 45W. Se que a fines de la década del 70 los han usado en forma unitaria en equipos VHF Banda Baja (30 a 50 MHZ) sacándoles 30W.


----------



## tiago (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> lo voy a pensar tiago y vere con que me voy encontrando pero lo que ne da bronca es que no puede ser tan dificil de reusar un transistor ,daniel me dice que siga algunos consejos y pruebe hacer andar este nomas que deberia andar



No es por darte desánimos, pero me has pedido opinión.
De todos modos, puedes desmontarlo, sanear la placa, volver a hacer las bobinas etc ... Has verificado todos los componentes antes de llevarlos a la placa, resistencias, capacidades etc ...?  
A veces, cuando me ofusco con un montaje, lo desarmo totalmente y lo comienzo de cero.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel como te das cuenta vos mas o menos para que frecuencia esta diseñado ese lineal (ruso) que me decis que debe ser para unos 70Mhz ?
> viste que del colector del TR sale direcro con un capacitos de 1500pf y no con una bobina ?
> ademas tiene varias vueltas la bobina que va de colector a los 14v .... en que influye eso ?
> 
> ...


La bobina que alimenta el colector en realidad si trata de un choke de RF o mejor permite la pasagen de los 14 Voltios y barra la RF , su valor generalmente no es critico.
? A proposito ustedes si recueda donde saco ( o como buscaste en la NET) lo proyecto Ruso enpleando lo transistor M1104 que subiste ?
Te pregunto eso porque estoi tentando buscar en la Intenet y nada hasta haora. pretendo traduzir el de modo confirmar si estoi correcto quanto a la banda de operación.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La bobina que alimenta el colector en realidad si trata de un choke de RF o mejor permite la pasagen de los 14 Voltios y barra la RF , su valor generalmente no es critico.
> ? A proposito ustedes si recueda donde saco ( o como buscaste en la NET) lo proyecto Ruso enpleando lo transistor M1104 que subiste ?
> Te pregunto eso porque estoi tentando buscar en la Intenet y nada hasta haora. pretendo traduzir el de modo confirmar si estoi correcto quanto a la banda de operación.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel ahora me fijo si encuentro esa pagina que tiene mucho sobre rf , pll , antenas , potencias y demas , si la encuentro ya te subo el link



aun no lo encuentro daniel , debe ser de esos servidores que estan por un  tiempo y luego ya no estan , si encuentro algo te lo subo y si hago un tiempo me pongo a hacer unas pruebas y te comento los resultados , desde ya muchisimas gracias por el interes el mi proyecto de ( no tirar mis M1104 )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

? Acaso te recuerda como estabas buscando algo por el ( lo transistor) ,  no serias en Imagenes en San Google ? , bueno para mi ese transistor M1104 SI el puede te andar mui bien quando correctamente armado con una salida segura de 50 Wattios al minimo quando excitado con 5Wattios (reales , no sucios con harmonicos , jejejej) , incluso 100Wattios de salida con dos amplificadores gemeos sumados con cables de 75 ohmios (dibisor y sumador tipo Willkinson).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Acaso te recuerda como estabas buscando algo por el ( lo transistor) ,  no serias en Imagenes en San Google ? , bueno para mi ese transistor M1104 SI el puede te andar mui bien quando correctamente armado con una salida segura de 50 Wattios al minimo quando excitado con 5Wattios (reales , no sucios con harmonicos , jejejej) , incluso 100Wattios de salida con dos amplificadores gemeos sumados con cables de 75 ohmios (dibisor y sumador tipo Willkinson).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel capas que lo entre por medio de Google poniendo el nombre M1104 y en la parte de imagenes aparecio ese circuito y me redirecciono a la pagina pero ahora no aparece , eso fue hace como 1 mes mas o menos , si te creo que deberia dar como minimo unos 50W de salida limpios , por algo motorola lo usaba a 60W cada uno y en esa salida tipo puente le sacaba 110W limpios , ahora vos me hablas de exitarlño con unos 5w , porque motorola exitaba este conjunto paralelo con uno de 30W el M9580 ? como que le daba entre 10 y 15W a cada uno o no se divide la salida del 9583 para exitar el paralelo de salida ?



Daniel mira este enlace para una potencia RF , si mal no entiendo quiere decir que el M1107/1104/Mrf247 son de iguales caracteristicas 

http://turkiye.myftp.org/TA4C-TB4CAL/ANFILERIMIZ PA/2M PA  ve Transistorler ve resimleri/Motorola/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel capas que lo entre por medio de Google poniendo el nombre M1104 y en la parte de imagenes aparecio ese circuito y me redirecciono a la pagina pero ahora no aparece , eso fue hace como 1 mes mas o menos , si te creo que deberia dar como minimo unos 50W de salida limpios , por algo motorola lo usaba a 60W cada uno y en esa salida tipo puente le sacaba 110W limpios , ahora vos me hablas de exitarlño con unos 5w , porque motorola exitaba este conjunto paralelo con uno de 30W el M9580 ? como que le daba entre 10 y 15W a cada uno o no se divide la salida del 9583 para exitar el paralelo de salida ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Los transistores de RF generalmente tienem una queda de ganancia por frequenzia de 6Db por oitava o sea lo ganho cae 4X a cada dobra de frequenzia enpleada .
Por eso que la ganacia en 98Mhz ( centro de la banda de FM broadcasting) es maior que en 175Mhz ( frequenzia de teste de lo fabricante).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 3, 2014)

gracias Daniel , creo que ya es hora de dejar de buscar tanta info en la web y ponerme manos a la obra mañana mismo y ver resultados para comentarles a los que se preocuparon por sacarme algunas dudas



me queda una consulta por hacerte Daniel , como es que se sintoniza el lineal de RF como se fabrica para un rango de fecuencia determinado (50mhz ,88-108 mhz , 144mhz ,175mhz ( ,otra cosa es :como se le da el ancho de banda de trabajo o se lo hace rendir la mayor potencia en cierta frecuencia , mas alla del ajuste de trimer , te hablo del diseño yo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

Bueno , la arte de ayustar correctamente un lineal a grueso modo es : ayustar los conponentes que conpoen lo circuito de casamento( "L" y "C") de entrada del transistor de  modo a si obtenir un bueno casamento (baja reflejadas o ROE bajo) entre lo excitador y lo lineal a sener ayustado. Un bueno casamento de entrada corresponde a maxima transferencia de RF entre lo excitador y lo transistor amplificador.Quanto mas excitado lo transistor es mas corriente el consume de la fuente (14volts) , portanto un amperimetro en serie con la alimentación es una buena ideia quando si ayusta un lineal por su  inportant información.
Lo circuito de casamento ( "L" y "C") de salida es responsable por la maxima trasnferencia de potenzia generada en lo colector del transistor a la carga (en ese caso es la  antena).
Quanto  maior es la potenzia de salida agregado a una baja en la potenzia dissipada en calor por lo transistor ( eficiencia entre potenzia consumida de la fuente de alimentación y potenzia fornida a la carga por ese amplificador en questón) mejor ayustado lo circuito de salida fue. 
Lo que define la banda de operación de un lineal es la conplexidad de los circuito enpleados en las redes de casamento tanto de entrada como de salida . Generalmente un lineal banda ancha tiene menor ganancia quando conparado con un proyecto banda angosta con un mismo transistor enpleado en los dos casos. Proyectos de redes de casamento es una tarefa mui conplexa (necesita mucho conocimento matemactico ) , pero hoy en dia afortunadamente  hay Softwares dedicados a esa función facilitando en mucho lo trabajo de los engenieros de RF.


----------



## J2C (Abr 4, 2014)

Una sola aclaración mas visible en un amperímetro:



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .....
> Quanto maior es la potenzia de salida agregado a una baja en la potenzia dissipada en calor por lo transistor (eficiencia entre potenzia consumida de la fuente de alimentación y potenzia fornida a la carga por ese amplificador en questón) mejor ayustado lo circuito de salida fue. .......



La parte del ajuste en la salida, se observa perfectamente con un amperímetro en serie con la alimentación de esa etapa como una gran disminución de la corriente consumida y una pequeña variación en la potencia de salida.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

Correcto , una baja sensible en la corriente consumida por lo lineal sin perda apreciable de potenzia de salida de RF es baja en la potenzia dissipada en calor por lo transistor o mejor rendimento en lo paso final . Entonses : potenzia consumida de la fuente de fuerza es : Vcc x I consumido o potenzia de entrada ( no equivocar con potenzia de excitación o potenzia fornida por lo excitador)= a potencia de salida de RF en la carga + potenzia dissipada en calor por lo transistor ( potenzia perdida) , entonses como bajamos la potencia de entrada sin apreciable pierdas en la potencia de salida de RF , tenemos menos potenzia dissipada en calor , portanto un mejor rendimento en lo paso final y vida longa a lo transistor por trabajar mas tranquilo ( menos caliente).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 4, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Correcto , una baja sensible en la corriente consumida por lo lineal sin perda apreciable de potenzia de salida de RF es baja en la potenzia dissipada en calor por lo transistor o mejor rendimento en lo paso final . Entonses : potenzia consumida de la fuente de fuerza es : Vcc x I consumido o potenzia de entrada ( no equivocar con potenzia de excitación o potenzia fornida por lo excitador)= a potencia de salida de RF en la carga + potenzia dissipada en calor por lo transistor ( potenzia perdida) , entonses como bajamos la potencia de entrada sin apreciable pierdas en la potencia de salida de RF , tenemos menos potenzia dissipada en calor , portanto un mejor rendimento en lo paso final y vida longa a lo transistor por trabajar mas tranquilo ( menos caliente).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


si Daniel algo habia leido de que se busca la mejor salida de potencisa con un consumo aceptable en la alimentacion , que seria el CIRCUITO DE CASACION  ????
lo demas lo entiendo (diferencia entre potencia de exitacion y potencia de salida )
la potencia de salida deberia ser un 70%de la que consuma de la fuente como para decir que tenemos un buen redimiento .





J2C dijo:


> Una sola aclaración mas visible en un amperímetro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si J2C tengo varias fuentes para probar , switching y reguladas , la NIKKO de 13.8V 10 amp 15amp surge es buena y otra de 13.8v 15amp contantes y hasta 20amp por un rato , las 2 tienen amperimetro en el frente ,que aunque no son exactos orientan bastante para no trabajar   a ciegas con el consumo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> si Daniel algo habia leido de que se busca la mejor salida de potencisa con un consumo aceptable en la alimentacion , que seria el CIRCUITO DE CASACION  ????
> lo demas lo entiendo (diferencia entre potencia de exitacion y potencia de salida )
> la potencia de salida deberia ser un 70%de la que consuma de la fuente como para decir que tenemos un buen redimiento .
> 
> ...


Bueno lo circuito de casación en un amplificador de RF son dos , lo de entrada responsable por transformar la inpedancia conplexa de entrada de lo transistor amplificador ( la base o gate) en 50 Ohmios resistivos que es la inpedancia padrón adotada en RF.
 Haora lo circuito de  casación de salida es responsable por la transformación de 50 Ohmios de la salida  ( inpedancia esa ya aclarada) en una inpedancia conplexa que lo transistor amplificador quieres mirar en tu colector  o dreno para desenvolver la potenzia de RF amplificada con la alimentación DC enpleada.
Agrueso modo es eso , quarquer duda adicional  pregunte , es un gusto platicar sobre el tema.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 4, 2014)

veo que a Rodrigo Postigo, le esta pasando lo mismo que a mi con el tr m1104, resulta que lo exite con un 2sc1972 de 15w, pero lo tengo trabajando a 8w. el m1104 se calienta demasiado y consume 5 amperios y rinde igual al 2sc1972.

el esquema del m1104 lo saque del MRF247



el m1104 lo tengo desconectado y el tr que exitava el 2sc1972 se quemo. el m1104 alimentado con la fuente que ven a 12.3 volt calienta demasiado a un con el disipador que tiene y con un cooler. y no rinde nada

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> veo que a Rodrigo Postigo, le esta pasando lo mismo que a mi con el tr m1104, resulta que lo exite con un 2sc1972 de 15w, pero lo tengo trabajando a 8w. el m1104 se calienta demasiado y consume 5 amperios y rinde igual al 2sc1972.
> 
> el esquema del m1104 lo saque del MRF247
> 
> ...



Quando un transistor final de un amplificador si calienta en demasia y no rende potenzia de salida , seguramente lo circuito de casamento de salida fue diseñado equivocado o quando no entonses hay algun conponente en el dañado que deve sener identificado y canbiado por otro nuevo ( ese segundo caso es generalmente mas remoto).
Caro dalsaur se no for mucha molestias  ,?  poderia usteds subir los planos de montagen o  diagrama esquemactico de tu amplificador aca para que yo puedo tentar ayudarte mejor ? 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 4, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> veo que a Rodrigo Postigo, le esta pasando lo mismo que a mi con el tr m1104, resulta que lo exite con un 2sc1972 de 15w, pero lo tengo trabajando a 8w. el m1104 se calienta demasiado y consume 5 amperios y rinde igual al 2sc1972.
> 
> el esquema del m1104 lo saque del MRF247
> 
> ...



dalsaur vos de donde sacaste el esquema para montar el M1104 porque veo que tenemos el mismo problema , viste el diagrama del que yo hice ? segun decia era para el MRF245/247 como  te decia para el tuyo y la verdad que con los transistores que tenemos M1104 de uso militar segun me dijeron deberiamos poder sacat con tranquilidad 70W , una buena estabilidad y rendimiento , aca Daniel Lopes me viene haciendo una ayuda de los pasos a seguir para poder ponerlo en marcha vos que opinas ?



dalsaur te muestro un esquema que me paso un compatriota tuyo de colombia , hizo un video en youtube (no se si lo viste o lo conoces ) se llama Jhnn Jairo Cambronell y parece que la tiene muy clara con el tema de la rf , a hecho varias radios a partir de los PLL de auto , te dejo los diagramas y la verdad que no se como hace Jhon sin un analizador de espectro ni grandes herramientas para que le funcione al 100% , para mi un maestro el vago , fijate que ni usa trimer para el ajuste .





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quando un transistor final de un amplificador si calienta en demasia y no rende potenzia de salida , seguramente lo circuito de casamento de salida fue diseñado equivocado o quando no entonses hay algun conponente en el dañado que deve sener identificado y canbiado por otro nuevo ( ese segundo caso es generalmente mas remoto).
> Caro dalsaur se no for mucha molestias  ,?  poderia usteds subir los planos de montagen o  diagrama esquemactico de tu amplificador aca para que yo puedo tentar ayudarte mejor ?
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel mira el diagrama que le subi a ver que opinas lleva un 2sc1970 ,M2519 ,M1107 ademas me di cuenta de algo daniel a ver que opinas vos , viste que los transistores M___ abajo del nombre dicen por ejemplo M1104
                                      185

ese 185 que aparece ahi sera la frecuencia de trabajo que llega el transistor ? porque en todos los veo y llegue a esa conclusion , que opinas ?


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 4, 2014)

> dalsaur te muestro un esquema que me paso un compatriota tuyo de colombia , hizo un video en youtube (no se si lo viste o lo conoces ) se llama Jhnn Jairo Cambronell y parece que la tiene muy clara con el tema de la rf , a hecho varias radios a partir de los PLL de auto , te dejo los diagramas y la verdad que no se como hace Jhon sin un analizador de espectro ni grandes herramientas para que le funcione al 100% , para mi un maestro el vago , fijate que ni usa trimer para el ajuste .



claro he visto sus videos 





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> poderia usteds subir los planos de montagen o  diagrama esquemactico de tu amplificador aca para que yo puedo tentar ayudarte mejor ?
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.





el esquema de Jhon JairoCambronell y un poco de Mrf247
Ver el archivo adjunto 107951


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 4, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> claro he visto sus videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dalsaur hace un tiempo que encontre un vendedor de Mercado Libre VENEZUELA que justamente oferta el M1104 y me dijo que tenia sus hojas de datos originales de motorola y no lo he dejado de molestar con que las necesito , me dijo que me las iva a pasar por mail solo que anda corto de tiempo asi que apenas las tenga vas a ser uno mas en obtenerlas ya que recorri todo internet y no hay datos ,ademas seria un buen aporte al foro , se las pasamos al genio DANIEL LOPES y ahi si sale andando el lineal


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 4, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo, usted al menos tiene vatimetro yo a un no lo tengo, solo le digo hagamos pruevas y vamos mirando los resultado, eso si sin olvidar ponerle la carga fantasma o antena al m1104, para que no se autodestruya con la ROE, animese que ya somos dos con ese misterioso traqsistor.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 4, 2014)

http://www.m0ukd.com/2N6084_144MHz_Power_Amplifier/    dalsaur mira que facil les salen los lineales a algunos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> dalsaur vos de donde sacaste el esquema para montar el M1104 porque veo que tenemos el mismo problema , viste el diagrama del que yo hice ? segun decia era para el MRF245/247 como  te decia para el tuyo y la verdad que con los transistores que tenemos M1104 de uso militar segun me dijeron deberiamos poder sacat con tranquilidad 70W , una buena estabilidad y rendimiento , aca Daniel Lopes me viene haciendo una ayuda de los pasos a seguir para poder ponerlo en marcha vos que opinas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno lo que aclaro aca es que mirando todo con mucho cariño y conparando lo diagrama esquemactico  con las fotos de como ese amplificador  fue armado hay varias cosas que no coinciden . Por exenplo en las fotos postadas, hay capacitores en SMD mui cerca de lo transistor M1104 entre base y emissor que no son mirados en lo diagrama esquemactico y tanpoco son aclarados su valor capacitivo , pero como ya aclarado por mi en posts anteriores eses capacitores especificamente son en mucho inportantes para si sacar una buena ganancia de ese estagio amplificador. otro equivoco que miro es la falta de un capacitor para tierra mirado en lo diagrama esquemactico pero no hay el en las fotos , ese capacitor estas en lo circuito de casamento entre lo transistor driver y lo paso final.
Yo ya logre mirar en la Internet lo trabajo postado por  "Jhon Jairo Cabron " y sienpre los diagramas esquemacticos no coincide con las fotos de como tudo fue armado incluso un preamplificador de RF  para transmissores MP3 para coche donde en lo diagrama esquemactico es aclarado sener transistores tipo 2N2222 , pero en  las fotos mostran un transistor que yo creo sener un   BFR90A o BFR91A o mismo un BFR96S por lo tipo de encapsulamento enpleado, sendo asi con tantos equivocos yo tengo dudas quanto a la veracidad de las informaciones aclaradas.   
Haora nin tudo es tan errado asi , por exenplo miren los tornillos que fijan lo transistor de potenzia final a lo dissipador de calor , los dos son  bien aterrados en los emissores por terminales cerriados , esa practica es mui buena porque garantiza un bueno retuerno para tierra con baja inductancia parasita asi tenemos mas salida ainda de RF disponible. Otra dica mui inportant es conectar las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito inpresa con hilo de cubre estañado en TODOS puntos de tierra de lo circuito amplificador ( capacitores , emissores de los transistores , chokes de base etc....)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 4, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo, usted al menos tiene vatimetro yo a un no lo tengo, solo le digo hagamos pruevas y vamos mirando los resultado, eso si sin olvidar ponerle la carga fantasma o antena al m1104, para que no se autodestruya con la ROE, animese que ya somos dos con ese misterioso traqsistor.



si por supuesto que me animo , alguno de los 2 lo va a sacar andando  
yo me organizo con unos trabajitos a entregar y me pongo a full a probar ya que Daniel me dio varios pasos para seguir y no pude hacer nada aun por falta de tiempo , en lo que vos me decis , si tengo el watimetro hasta 200w mide y una carga fantasma celwell de 250W para no andar pensando si el problema fuera antena ,bueno no nos va a quedar otra que probar 





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno lo que aclaro aca es que mirando todo con mucho cariño y conparando lo diagrama esquemactico  con las fotos de como ese amplificador  fue armado hay varias cosas que no coinciden . Por exenplo en las fotos postadas, hay capacitores en SMD mui cerca de lo transistor M1104 entre base y emissor que no son mirados en lo diagrama esquemactico y tanpoco son aclarados su valor capacitivo , pero como ya aclarado por mi en posts anteriores eses capacitores especificamente son en mucho inportantes para si sacar una buena ganancia de ese estagio amplificador. otro equivoco que miro es la falta de un capacitor para tierra mirado en lo diagrama esquemactico pero no hay el en las fotos , ese capacitor estas en lo circuito de casamento entre lo transistor driver y lo paso final.
> Yo ya mirei en la Internet lo trabajo del "Jhon Jairo Cabron " y sienpre los diagramas esquemacticos no coincide con las fotos de como tudo fue armado incluso un preamplificador de RF  para transmissores MP3 para coche donde en lo diagram esquemactico es aclarado transistores tipo 2N2222 y las fotos mostran un transistor que creo yo sener un  o BFR90A o BFR91A o un BFR96S por lo tipo de encapsulamento , sendo asi con tantos equivocos tengo dudas quanto a la veracidad de las informaciones aclaradas.
> Haora nin tudo es tan errado asi , por exenplo miren los tornillos que fijan lo transistor de potenzia final a lo dissipador de calor , los dos son  bien aterrados en los emissores por terminales cerriados , eso es mui bueno porque garantiza un bueno retuerno para tierra con baja inductancia parasita asi tenemos mas salida de RF disponible.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



Muy buena la aclaracion daniel y yo tambien habia visto que en el diagrama decia 2n2222 y en la placa usa BFR , veremos lo de las masas de emisor que vos decis , si mejora la salida y sino sera cestion de empezar a tocar de todo un poco para que ande


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 4, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> http://www.m0ukd.com/2N6084_144MHz_Power_Amplifier/    dalsaur mira que facil les salen los lineales a algunos



ese 2n6084 lo compre una vez pero no era para mi, un buen trasistor la verad


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

Lea con mucha atencción las dicas de como proceder en el ayuste por mi aclaradas en mi posts anteriores y seguramente algun progresso te garantizo obtener .
grano a grano el pollo llenar su estómago, jajajajajajajajja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 4, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lea con mucha atencción las dicas de como proceder en el ayuste por mi aclaradas en mi posts anteriores y seguramente algun progresso te garantizo obtener .
> grano a grano el pollo llenar su estómago, jajajajajajajajja.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



porsupuesto daniel algo en claro vamos a sacar yo tengo 3 de estos M1104 y el compañero no se pero yo ganas de tirarlo no tengo  
de alguna manera lo vamos a hacer andar , lo raro es que a el al menos le generaba 5Amperes de consumo , a mi ni eso jajaja 
a ver si este fin de semana me pongo a darle color !!!!


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 5, 2014)

Daniel te paso unas fotos de donde estaba montado el M1104 y decime que opinas de ponerlo nuevamente en su lugar y exitarlo a ver que pasa , ademas me tome el trabajo de levantar el esquematico para que el compañero DALSAUR tenga una idea de donde venia montado el transistor aunque era de 2 transistor en pararalelo .
En el primer diagrama me olvide los 2 condensadores de 19PF que venian del M9583 que exitaba los 2 M1104 asi que bien a lo indio lo agregue con otro papel , compente que le parece la idea Daniel

aca estan los esquematicos para que los miren


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 5, 2014)

amigo Rodrigo Postigo, este esquema si me convence ya que lleva el condenso y la resistencia entre base y emeisor, por eso lo compare con el esquema del MRF247

Ver el archivo adjunto 108010

te falto indicar las espiras de las boninas que estan en la base (indicar cuales son los chokes) y la que viene del +b al colector, otra pregunta que valor es el condeso que va con lo resistencia en la base y colector


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 5, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> amigo Rodrigo Postigo, este esquema si me convence ya que lleva el condenso y la resistencia entre base y emeisor, por eso lo compare con el esquema del MRF247
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108010
> 
> te falto indicar las espiras de las boninas que estan en la base (indicar cuales son los chokes) y la que viene del +b al colector, otra pregunta que valor es el condeso que va con lo resistencia en la base y colector



Dalsaur el capacitor que va con la resistencia de 33 ohm es de .05 , serian 50 nf lo mismo que 50 nanofaradios aunque comercialmente se consigue 47nf (472 )  (.047 ) se entendio ?
la bobina que va del +B 13v al colector es de 8 vueltas de alambre 1.8 o 2mm tranquilamente , en nucleo de aire de unos 4mm .
los choques de rf , el de base a masa y el otro de la resistencia de 12Ω a masa te los puedo medir y decirte con exactitud ya que tengo un medidor de ceramicos desde 1pf y bobinas desde 1nh , es bastante exacto , te vas a largar a probar ?
Yo estaba esperando la opinion de Daniel Lopes ya que ese diseño es para usar 2 M1104 en paralelo como se ve en las placas originales y capas poniendo uno solo haya que variar mucho o tambien capas que anda  , no te lvides que esta parte de potencia es de una base mtorola Mitrek de 150 mhz asi que algo debe variar .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

Yo personalmente prefiro armar dos amplificadores de 50Wattios enpleando ese mismo transistor (M1104) ayustarlos para misma performance (ganancia) y despues sumarlos con cables de 75Ohmios cortados en 1/4 de onda da frequencia de operación (dibisor /sumador Wilkinson) ao tentar armar la configuración paralelo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





dalsaur dijo:


> amigo Rodrigo Postigo, este esquema si me convence ya que lleva el condenso y la resistencia entre base y emeisor, por eso lo compare con el esquema del MRF247
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108010
> 
> te falto indicar las espiras de las boninas que estan en la base (indicar cuales son los chokes) y la que viene del +b al colector, otra pregunta que valor es el condeso que va con lo resistencia en la base y colector


La función de la asociación "R y C" serie entre base y colector del transistor de potenzia es hacer una realimentación negativa de modo bajar la ganancia en bajas frequenzias donde el transistor si torna "nervioso" y  oscila  generando muchas frequenzias espurias en torno de la frequenzia fundamental a sener amplificada.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 5, 2014)

gracias por el dato Daniel , yo pense que era al reves y que ( la resistencia capacitor ) de colector a base le daba mas ganancia y no menos ganancia y mas estabilidad .gracias 

Daniel conoces un programa que se llama SDR para usar la pc de analizador de espectro ? hay varios que ya lo usan y no se de donde sacarlo y si se necesita alguna placa pci o agp , conoces algo ?


----------



## tiago (Abr 5, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel conoces un programa que se llama SDR para usar la pc de analizador de espectro ? hay varios que ya lo usan y no se de donde sacarlo y si se necesita alguna placa pci o agp , conoces algo ?



Rodrigo, mira este post, el SDR tiene muchas posibilidades y es muy interesante, pero cuidado, la vista de analizador que puede ofrecerte el firm es muy limitada, aunque para un comienzo es bastante útil.

Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 5, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo, espero tu proyecto con el m1104 yo miestra voy a ver si consigo otro ocilador fm para poder exitar el c1972 y m1104


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 5, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Rodrigo, mira este post, el SDR tiene muchas posibilidades y es muy interesante, pero cuidado, la vista de analizador que puede ofrecerte el firm es muy limitada, aunque para un comienzo es bastante útil.
> 
> Saludos.


Tiago sabes de alguien que lo tenga ? sera muy complejo de manejar ? yo lo quiero para ver armonicos cuando armas algo en RF segun me dijo Daniel Lopez , no todo es potencia en la salida , puede que el watimetro muestre potencia y sea mucho armonico tambien , yo arme un circuito para los pll KT0803 de los transmisores de audio para auto que toma la señal de KT0803 la amplifica con un BFR91, luego un BFR96 y por ultino un 2sc1971 que me anduvo muy bien has 5W y ya tiene filtro pasa bajos incluido .
otro circuito que tome de la web y me dio resultado es igual pero despues del primer BFR91 lleva dos BFR96 en paralelo para exitar un RD15HVF el cual entrega hasta 18w y la placa es sin ajustes , solo la potencia de salida por un preset , para este proyecto es que quiero añadir un final bien potente como el M1104 
tuve la gran suerte aca en argentina de que una casa de bs as me trajo los PLL sueltos y se pueden comprar por las unidades que uno quiera por ejemplo yo pedi solo 30 Pll y lo unico malo es la demora porque el precio era accesible cuando los pedi hace unos meses , desde ya gracias por el aporte Tiago


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias por el dato Daniel , yo pense que era al reves y que ( la resistencia capacitor ) de colector a base le daba mas ganancia y no menos ganancia y mas estabilidad .gracias
> 
> Daniel conoces un programa que se llama SDR para usar la pc de analizador de espectro ? hay varios que ya lo usan y no se de donde sacarlo y si se necesita alguna placa pci o agp , conoces algo ?


Yo conosco ese aca : http://www.signalhound.com/old_sh/SA44B.htm , pero solamente de mira , hasta haora no tuve la oportunidad en enplear uno deses .
En la Internet hay demosntraciones de como el anda ( you tube ), las especificaciones tecnicas son buenas incluso lo rango de frequenzia.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 5, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo conosco ese aca : http://www.signalhound.com/old_sh/SA44B.htm , pero solamente de mira , hasta haora no tuve la oportunidad en enplear uno deses .
> En la Internet hay demosntraciones de como el anda ( you tube ), las especificaciones tecnicas son buenas incluso lo rango de frequenzia.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


gracias danel ahi lo veo , consulte con un muchacho que publico un video en youtube y me dio mas o menos la data , es un sintonizador de tv por puerto usb que vale algo de U$U 20 pero no va cualquiera me dice que tiene  ....tiene que ser el que trae los chips rtl2832u e4000  barbaro !!!!! si lo encuentro y lo consigo lo subo como un aporte a los amigos del foro

este que vos me mostras es algo mas profecional , con algo sencillo para arrancar me conformo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

Estimado amigo Rodrigo Postigo te recomendo armar ese proyecto aca : http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 90Watt (mrf245)/,  canbiando lo MRF245 por tu M1104 o tente ese aca : http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html ,canbiando lo transistor de salida por tu M1104, seguramente anda bien  .
Arme todo con mucha atencción y cariño , siga las dicas por mi aclaradas y seguramente ustedes logra exicto en tu proyecto amplificador. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 5, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo, espero tu proyecto con el m1104 yo miestra voy a ver si consigo otro ocilador fm para poder exitar el c1972 y m1104


dalsur fijate si te conviene poner c1971 o directamente un RD15HVF , es mas barato y los 2sc1971/72 es un milagro conseguirlos originales , tene en cuenta que MITSUBISHI hace hace años lo dejo de fabricar segun me dijeron y los que andan dando vueltas son re truchos 





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado amigo Rodrigo Postigo te recomendo armar ese proyecto aca : http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 90Watt (mrf245)/,  canbiando lo MRF245 por tu M1104 o tente ese aca : http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html ,canbiando lo transistor de salida por tu M1104, seguramente anda bien  .
> Arme todo con mucha atencción y cariño , siga las dicas por mi aclaradas y seguramente ustedes logra exicto en tu proyecto amplificador.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



ese es justamente el que yo arme y no anduvo Daniel , el que lleva el MRF245/247 , esa placa arme yo y le sacaba de 15a 20w maximo con 4 /5 de entrada , sera que hay que exitarlo con mucho mas ? 15 o 20 W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> dalsur fijate si te conviene poner c1971 o directamente un RD15HVF , es mas barato y los 2sc1971/72 es un milagro conseguirlos originales , tene en cuenta que MITSUBISHI hace hace años lo dejo de fabricar segun me dijeron y los que andan dando vueltas son re truchos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


! No !, ? te recuerdas que aclaraste que lo transistor si calienta en demasia con poca potenzia de salida ? , eso denuncia problemas en lo circuito de casamento de salida.
Mas una vez: revise con mucho cariño toda montagen en acuerdo con las informaciones fornidas por lo sitio que yo te forni, siga las dicas de como armar y ayustar el linear tal como  yo te aclare , despues volvemos  a platicar sobre lo que lograste sacar de tu proyecto.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Abr 5, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo

 Fuera que todo lo indicado por Daniel es *100% CORRECTO* en cuanto a los comentarios (dicas ó tip's) y los ajustes.

 No debes de olvidar que estos tipos de transistores de RF bipolares del siglo próximo pasado no tienen ciertas innovaciones tecnológicas que poseen los mas recientes ó los MOS-FET y todas las nuevas familias (LDMOS). Para el rango de potencia típica de salida de estos la _*ganancia de potencia*_ de ellos suele ser típicamente entre 6,0 y 7,5 dB siendo demasiado optimista. 


 Esto traducido a la potencia que tu mides en Watt's seria como decir que *solo cuadruplicas* la potencia de ingreso en la entrada de 50 Ohms.
 Como ejemplos: con 5W a la entrada y una ganancia de 6 dB obtendrías 19.9 W a la salida suponiendo un perfecto ajuste en los circuitos de adaptación de impedancias ("*circuito de casamento*" Daniel dixit) ; en cambio con 5W a la entrada y una ganancia de 7.5 dB tendrías 28.1 W con la misma suposición del ajuste. Pero estos últimos valores del ejemplo que nos agradan a todos nosotros no son los mas comunes y sencillos de lograr.

 Si bien las especificaciones de todos estos transistores son para la banda de VHF de 140 a 174 MHz y a pesar que Daniel Lopes ha dicho con toda razón que a medida que baja la frecuencia la ganancia aumenta, no lo tomemos como algo *sine qua non* hasta que realicemos nuestras pruebas y los ajustes ultra-finos. Es mejor empezar a trabajar en modo conservador y luego si sale más de lo esperado festejar a lo grande.

 Haciendo memoria el MOCOM70 tenia dos M9583 (muy similar al 2N5591) de salida, excitados por un M9583; si cada uno de estos es capaz de dar 25W para tener 50W de salida, los estábamos excitando con 25W y la ganancia de los mismos era levemente superior a los 3dB.

 Por otra parte, si las imágenes n° 1 ,  2 ,  5 ,  6 ,  7 ,  8 y 9 que has subido en tu post #20 corresponden al amplificador que estas probando; me da la impresión que has usado una placa de Pertinax en lugar de las recomendables para estas frecuencias y nivel de potencia que son las de Epoxy FR4 y DOBLE Fax. Nosotros como DIY no podemos realizar los agujeros metalizados para conectar ambos planos de masa/tierra, pero si se pueden realizar muchos agujeros y pasar un alambre de cobre que soldaremos en ambas caras.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: En estas frecuencias donde un pelito más o menos de alambre de cobre pesa bastante, recomiendo ir paso a paso como inmortalizo algún ex futbolista argentino actual director técnico.-


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 6, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo
> 
> Fuera que todo lo indicado por Daniel es *100% CORRECTO* en cuanto a los comentarios (dicas ó tip's) y los ajustes.
> 
> ...



bueno muchachos a continuacion los resultados , que hablando de ganancia mas que favorables



Bueno que decir de las primeras pruebas , a mi gusto mas que exitosas (quien no se pone contento al ver subir el watimetro)
exitacion del Pll 5W justos , Roe de Pll a Potencia 1.1 , potencia de salida 40W con solo 12.82V y un consumo de 4.2A ,temperatura del disipador que tiene solo 3mm de apoyo , tibio sin cooler ni nada . super contento , segui los pasos de daniel y con los pocos 5W que tenia para exitar llegue a unos hermosos 40W de salida , tenias razon Daniel Lopez , hay que agregar varias masas en los emisores y varios lugares de lado a lado de la placa y cambia todo .
ahora no todo es color de rosas , necesito opinion de los expertos , la U invertida (L del colector ) calienta como loco y el preimer trimer lo hizo bosta , asi que puse uno parado , pero la pregunta es si es normal que el transistor trabaje tibio tire buena potencia y las bobinas desde el colector hasta la salida calienten tanto (60-70 grados ) yo no las hice con alambre de 1.00mm como decia el diagrama sino que les puse entre 1.5mm y 1.8mm .
Daniel tirame una opinion de porque me hierve el primer trimer despues del arco y el arco tambien .  desde ya gracias por todos los consejos pense que no iva a llegar a tanta potencia y tan aliviado el transistor .
Atte :Rodrigo Postigo



igual me suena raro tener 55w de consumo y 40 de salida , estariamos hablando de un 72% de rendimiento , es raro no 
opinen nomas !!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Bueno seria mui interesante una buena foto aerea principalmente de lo circuito de salida ( lo mas clara y focada que possible).
Usteds puede haora aumentar la tensión de alimentación hasta 13,8 Voltios sin problemas y logras sacar mas potenzia de salida ainda ( quízaz 50Wattios o mas un poco). Otro punto mui inportante por mi olvidado fue aclarar sobre la "qualidad" de lo contacto entre la base mecanica ( no equivocar con la base electrica) y lo dissipador de calor . idealmente lo dissipador de calor tiene que tener una superficie ,mui polida , livre de irregularidad o rugosidad en lo contacto con lo transistor para que no tengamos pierda en la transferencia de calor , ese generado por lo transistor quando andando. Lo dissipador deve tener dimensiones generosas de modo trocar bien lo calor generado con lo meo ambiente o sea garantizar una buena refrigeración de lo transistor de potenzia , asi obtenemos una longa vida a un conponente  tan caro ( lo transistor). Una buena ideia es aplicar grasa de silicona en la base del transistor  , pero !OJO! , no mucho , solamente una camada mui, mui delgada senon ao inves de ayudar , prejudica. 
La caloria generada en la bobina de colector se deve a perdidas en el , como la corriente de RF es elevada devido a las bajas inpedancias envolvidas , ese calientamento es normal . Una sugerencia es platear esa bobina ( bañar en plata por processo electrolitico) , eso es porque las corrientes de RF trafegan en la superficie de los conductores y la plata tiene una resistencia mas baja que lo cubre reduzindo asi esa pierda.. 
Otra dica es una ventilación forzada en todos conponentes fornida por un ventilador ( incluso ese puede ser sacado de una fuente o procesador de ordenador). 
Lo trimer de salida ( apos la bobina "U invertido" ) ese puede sener canbiado por varios capacitores ceramico tipo disco en paralelo ( quanto mas mejor,  eso porque dibidimos  la corriente de RF que pasa por els y esa es tanbien intensa) que resulten en un valor capacitivo equivalente a de lo trimer ayustado ( hay que chequear con un capacimetro). Otra dica valiosa ya aclarada es aproximar fisicamente lo mas que possible los 4 capacitores de  100pF acerca del transistor con su terminales lo mas cortos que possible , reayustar lo trimes de entrada y si logra mas ganancia.  
Quanto a todos  los capacitores  enpleados en la salida de RF, quando possible  yo recomendo enplear los tipos mica-plata blindados porque son capacitores especialmente desaholados para andar en RF de potencia. Eses capacitores tienem una inductancia parasita mui baja ( caracteristica mui inportante en RF).
 Otro tipo de capacitor mui bueno es lo capacitor "chip ATC" ( American Technologies Ceramics) , pero desafortunadamente eses tipos son mui  caros y raros en si obtenir ( y los mejores a andar en RF hasta haora). 
Una dica final es : canbie los trimers plasticos Murata amarillos enpleados en lo circuito de entrada por trimers ceramicos , te aclaro eso por experienzia propria porque eses trimers plasticos Murata ( que pueden sener de colores : azur , rojo , marron , blanco , amarillo) son una verdadera porqueria o basura China que se estropian mui ligero generando malos contactos internos y consequente pierda de acoplamiento de RF.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 6, 2014)

Rodrigo. Felicidades!! Cual diagrama isites el que subio daniel de 90w. Y podias tomar fotos dela parte se salida y que valores son el condenso rojo grande y las dos resistencias


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 6, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo. Felicidades!! Cual diagrama isites el que subio daniel de 90w. Y podias tomar fotos dela parte se salida y que valores son el condenso rojo grande y las dos resistencias


si dalsaur el diagrama es el del mrf245/247 que esta en la web , como no le tenia mucha fe de entrada lo hice en placa de pertinax , ahora que se que va a andar deberia realizarlo en epoxi como corresponde ,la esistencia de colector a capacitor es de 10Ω 1/2w , se conecta al ceramico .47 ò 474 ò 470nf y de ahi con un choque de 1µh a la base , voy a sacar unas fotos de la parte de salida asi daniel lo analiza y me da unas opiniones .





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno seria mui interesante una buena foto aerea principalmente de lo circuito de salida ( lo mas clara y focada que possible).
> Usteds puede haora aumentar la tensión de alimentación hasta 13,8 Voltios sin problemas y logras sacar mas potenzia de salida ainda ( quízaz 50Wattios o mas un poco). Otro punto mui inportante por mi olvidado fue aclarar sobre la "qualidad" de lo contacto entre la base mecanica ( no equivocar con la base electrica) y lo dissipador de calor . idealmente lo dissipador de calor tiene que tener una superficie ,mui polida , livre de irregularidad o rugosidad en lo contacto con lo transistor para que no tengamos pierda en la transferencia de calor , ese generado por lo transistor quando andando. Lo dissipador deve tener dimensiones generosas de modo trocar bien lo calor generado con lo meo ambiente o sea garantizar una buena refrigeración de lo transistor de potenzia , asi obtenemos una longa vida a un conponente  tan caro ( lo transistor). Una buena ideia es aplicar grasa de silicona en la base del transistor  , pero !OJO! , no mucho , solamente una camada mui, mui delgada senon ao inves de ayudar , prejudica.
> La caloria generada en la bobina de colector se deve a perdidas en el , como la corriente de RF es elevada devido a las bajas inpedancias envolvidas , ese calientamento es normal . Una sugerencia es platear esa bobina ( bañar en plata por processo electrolitico) , eso es porque las corrientes de RF trafegan en la superficie de los conductores y la plata tiene una resistencia mas baja que lo cubre reduzindo asi esa pierda..
> Otra dica es una ventilación forzada en todos conponentes fornida por un ventilador ( incluso ese puede ser sacado de una fuente o procesador de ordenador).
> ...



Daniel si saco el arco y utilizo una lamina de cobre ,el doble de grosor (ya seria una planchuela de cobre ) podria evitar el calentamiento en la U invertida ? 
de tdos modos , todo lo que implica la salida toma temperatura



Daniel despues del Arco de colector esta el trimer que calienta demasiado tenia de 20-80pf y lo cambie por uno de mayor tamaño fisico y de 50-140pf , luego pasa por una bobina de 3 vueltas (ahi llevaba un trimer de 20Pf a masa ) yo no le puse nada luego pasa por 2x470Pf comunes disco por 1KV en paralelo que calientan mucho , vuelve a pasar por una bobina de 4 vueltas  que va con 15Pf a masa en paralelo con un trimer y esa ya seria la salida .
Opinion ?

las 2 bobinas de 3 y 4 vueltas tambien toman bastante temperatura , es normal ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Estimado Rodrigo Postigo , puedo mirar en las fotos que sacaste el trimer "CV4" ( 20pF) y lo capacitor "C11"  (20Pf) , te recomendo que vuelva los dos a lo circuito porque els hacen parte de lo diseño( proyecto)original y ese no deve sener modificado ( como ya aclarado en mis posts anteriores) , asi proceda como tanbien ya aclarado como ayustar las bobinas y los trimmers para lograr mas salida de RF .
Los  capacitores "C9" y "C10" (470pF) en realidad son capacitores de desacoplamiento DC ( +12Voltios) , barrando la conponente continua pero pasando livre la RF. Como la corriente de RF en ese punto es elevada te recomendo agregar mas 4 capacitores gemeos (470pF cada uno ) totalizando 6 capacitores en paralelo, eso deve diminuir lo calientamento en els (bajando las perdidas por dibisión de corriente entre els).
Lo calientamento de las bobinas de salida yo ya aclare como tentar bajar en mi post anterior (baño electrolitico en plata). Canbiar la tarjeta de circuito inpreso por otra mas nobre (fibra de vidrio o FR4) es una buena idea por esa tener pierdas mas bajas en VHF, No se olvide de conectar TODOS puntos de tierra de lo conponentes entre las dos caras principalmente en los 4 emissores del transistor.
Con auxilio de dos terminales cerriados curto circuite los dos tornillos que fijan lo transistor a lo dissipador de calor a los emissores de lo transistor amplificador ( te recomendo mirar la montagen postada por Jhon Jairo Cabron ).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado Rodrigo Postigo , puedo mirar en las fotos que sacaste el trimer "CV4" ( 20pF) y lo capacitor "C11"  (20Pf) , te recomendo que vuelva los dos a lo circuito porque els hacen parte de lo diseño( proyecto)original y ese no deve sener modificado ( como ya aclarado en mis posts anteriores) , asi proceda como tanbien ya aclarado como ayustar las bobinas y los trimmers para lograr mas salida de RF .
> Los  capacitores "C9" y "C10" (470pF) en realidad son capacitores de desacoplamiento DC ( +12Voltios) , barrando la conponente continua pero pasando livre la RF. Como la corriente de RF en ese punto es elevada te recomendo agregar mas 4 capacitores gemeos (470pF cada uno ) totalizando 6 capacitores en paralelo, eso deve diminuir lo calientamento en els (bajando las perdidas por dibisión de corriente entre els).
> Lo calientamento de las bobinas de salida yo ya aclare como tentar bajar en mi post anterior (baño electrolitico en plata). Canbiar la tarjeta de circuito inpreso por otra mas nobre (fibra de vidrio o FR4) es una buena idea por esa tener pierdas mas bajas en VHF, No se olvide de conectar TODOS puntos de tierra de lo conponentes entre las dos caras principalmente en los 4 emissores del transistor.
> Con auxilio de dos terminales cerriados curto circuite los dos tornillos que fijan lo transistor a lo dissipador de calor a los emissores de lo transistor amplificador ( te recomendo mirar la montagen postada por Jhon Jairo Cabron ).
> ...



bueno daniel voy a arrancar por hacer la placa en Fibra en estos dias , por ahora sigo con esta ,pero   sacame unas dudas .

1: si yo agrego mas capacitores de 470Pf donde se desacoplan los 12V y pasa solo la RF ,eso no influye el el ajuste ? Porque cambiaria de 940nf  a   1880nf con 4 ceramicos y de 2820Nf con 6 ceramicos . vos decis que solo repartiria mejor la potencia nomas.

2:se me hace imposible hacer un baño de plata en el arco :en cambio de eso puedo bañarlo con estaño o engrosar al doble la U invertida de colector o es lo mismo el grosor en cobre .

3: El cv4 de 20Pf y el C11 de 20pf no los puse porque me caia la potencia de salida , vos decis que los agregue igual y pruebe calibrar ?

4aniel el usar alambre mas grueso que el que dice el diseño es perjudicial ? porque ?

5onde va C8 que yo puse solo el trimer cv3 (el que calienta mucho), seria mejor poner un par de ceramicos de bajo valor para que el trimer no tabaje solo ? 

6: yo deje solo el trimer porque vi que si sumo mas Pf es como poner un trimer muy grande y se cae toda la potencia .

7: te cuento que el lineal lo ajusto a 92.5 y apenas me corro de frecuencia con el PLL para arriba o abajo la potencia cae notablemente , si lo quiero usar en otra frecuencia debo tocar nuevamente Cv3 para que levante .

si podes responderme puntualmente a cada respuesta te lo agradezco .
Atte: Rodrigo Postigo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Bueno , vamos adelante a las respuestas :
1)- Quízaz influa en mucho poco o quasi nada , entonses caso si un pequeño retoque en los ayustes y tudo vuelve a normalidad con la vantagen de menor calentamento en ese conponente.
2)- Estañar la bobina en "U" invertido es mejor que lo cubre desnudo porque asi ese no oxida , haora si ese es barnizado entonses deja como estas .( lo barniz protege lo cubre de interperies). Engrosar lo hilo o mismo agregar dos o tres en paralelo colgados con estaño , SI ustedes puede enplear esa idea , pero la inductancia baja quanto mas grueso for ese nuevo hilo .
Entonses la altura de lo "U" invertido tiene de sener aumentado para conpensar esa baja en lo valor inductivo devido ao alargamento de del. Siga mis instruciones de como ayustar los inductores( enpleye lo viejo truco Indio y seguramente tudo va bien  ,jajaajaja).
3)-Vuelva los dos capacitores (lo fixo y lo ayustable)y siga ayustando los inductores cercanos , o mejor todos els en lo circuito de modo lograr sacar mas potencia en lo Wattimetro.
4)- No, solamente desplaza un poco lo valor de la  inductancia para bajo y  ese deve sener reayustado para volver a lo correcto valor inductivo.
5)- eso es lo mismo caso en dibidir corriente de RF entre capacitores paralelos ( quanto mas mejor , menor calientamento)  , pero aca lo valor final en picofaradios tiene que sener obedecido para no desintonizar  y consequente pierda de potenzia de RF en la salida.
6)- Mi recuerdo usteds aclarar tener en maos un capacimetro con resolución de 1 picofaradio ( maravilla ayuda en mucho tu vida), entonses meça ese trimmer  despues de correctamente ayustado y canbie el por una red paralela de capacitores ceramico disco agregado a un trimer ayustable de menor valor capacitivo para un nuevo ayuste .
7)- Si , ese es mi gran dilema hasta hoy , obtenir un circuito amplificador livre de ayustes para si poder andar en toda la banda de FM broadcast ( banda ancha), que hay , hay pero desafortunadamente yo desconoco ese proyecto ,jajajajajajajajajajaja.
Haora explicando lo que se passa : los dos circuitos de casamento (entrada y salida) tienem un factor de merito "Q" elevado asi la banda de funcionamento es angosta pero como ya aclarado por mi en posts anteriores,  la ganancia es major si conparada con un circuito de bajo "Q" (banda ancha) con un mismo transistor enpleado.
Ultima dica  y mui inportante : Anote tudo mui bien detallado en un bloco de notas de todos pasos que haces para que caso si perca en un canbio ustedes  consiga  vuelver a la condición anterior sin volverse loco para lograr tal enpreita , jajajajajajajajaja. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo, el choque de 1µh que franjas tiene, maron negro negro (el que esta en la base) saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 6, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo, el choque de 1µh que franjas tiene, maron negro negro (el que esta en la base) saludos



dalsaur el choque de 1µH seria marron negro dorado el que va de base al ceramico de .47





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , vamos adelante a las respuestas :
> 1)- Quízaz influa en mucho poco o quasi nada , entonses caso si un pequeño retoque en los ayustes y tudo vuelve a normalidad con la vantagen de menor calentamento en ese conponente.
> 2)- Estañar la bobina en "U" invertido es mejor que lo cubre desnudo porque asi ese no oxida , haora si ese es barnizado entonses deja como estas .( lo barniz protege lo cubre de interperies). Engrosar lo hilo o mismo agregar dos o tres en paralelo colgados con estaño , SI ustedes puede enplear esa idea , pero la inductancia baja quanto mas grueso for ese nuevo hilo .
> Entonses la altura de lo "U" invertido tiene de sener aumentado para conpensar esa baja en lo valor inductivo devido ao alargamento de del. Siga mis instruciones de como ayustar los inductores( enpleye lo viejo truco Indio y seguramente tudo va bien  ,jajaajaja).
> ...



si Danel Lopes , lo mas lindo es tipo banda ancha , tengo un lineal banda ancha de 50mw a 15W como les comentaba a los otros colegas y uno de 40W anda en la web con mrf171 que parece interesante y dice para expertos asi que deberias probarlo vos Daniel jajajajaja


----------



## elgriego (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola Rodrigo,Tiene buena pinta este diseño,Esta lindo para jugar un rato,y ver su desempeño.

Aqui estan los link para los demas colegas Experimentadores,Traducido y original.

http://es.fmuser.org/news/Fm-transm...-VHF-RF-Power-Amplifier-for-FM-broadcast.html

http://radio.xtreamlab.net/40w-no-tune-amp.html

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola a todos yo ya conocia ese proyecto arriba , incluso el enpleya los capacitores de mica-plata blindados como yo ya aclare en mis posts anteriores., pero hasta haora no probe el. 
Caro Rodrigo , se no for mucha molestias  ? poderias usteds subir los planos dese amplificador banda ancha de 15 Wattios de salida con exictacion de 50mW ?, tengo ganas en estudiarlo , incluso usteds puede enplear el para excitar dos amplificadores sumados con cables de 75Ohmios y obtener mui facilmente 100 Wattios o un poco mas enpleyando dos transistores M1104 que possui en las manos.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 6, 2014)

Abra alguna manera de remplazar o construir ese choke de 1 uH me esdificil de conseguirlo. Con alguna bobinita de 3 espiras servira? O que otro remplazo le pondre.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 7, 2014)

Amigo dalsaur, utiliza el programa MIni Ring Core Calculator, esta en la red, asi podras  calcular y construir tus bobinas, saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 7, 2014)

¡¡Y en el Foro también está!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/



Saludos C


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 7, 2014)

crimson, gracias lo pondre en practica


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 10, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos yo ya conocia ese proyecto arriba , incluso el enpleya los capacitores de mica-plata blindados como yo ya aclare en mis posts anteriores., pero hasta haora no probe el.
> Caro Rodrigo , se no for mucha molestias  ? poderias usteds subir los planos dese amplificador banda ancha de 15 Wattios de salida con exictacion de 50mW ?, tengo ganas en estudiarlo , incluso usteds puede enplear el para excitar dos amplificadores sumados con cables de 75Ohmios y obtener mui facilmente 100 Wattios o un poco mas enpleyando dos transistores M1104 que possui en las manos.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel mil disculpas por no responder antes , estuve unos dias sin internet y al volver , como no tenia notificaciones en mi correo que en teoria ahora si me llegaban como el otro dia por eso seguia el proyecto , ni me habia enterado que seguia el post , nada es molestia compartir con usted daniel ya que me dio una mano muy grande con el proyecto lineal .
bueno el banda ancha del que yo te hablaba de 50mw-15W me dio una sorpresa , al poner el transistor con las patas cortadas bien al borde para montarlo en un gabinetito ya dejo de dar 15w para dar 8W maximo aca te dejo el diagrama daniel

aca hay sos imagenes mas Daniel


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 10, 2014)

Les cuento algo el  m11 calienta demasiado. Debo decir que los trimer de salida lo he cambiado por condesasores ceramicos y al tocarlos queman. Y el consumo es de 2 amperios. La salida la verdad nose cuantos w vota pero por la formula de v*v/50 . Se que no vota ni 20w


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 10, 2014)

daniel vos sabes que yo la hice en placa simple faz y me anduvo , pero rarisimo que enl otro dia por querer montarla en una cajita metalica y dejar super cortitas las patas de rd15hvf , perdi potencia como loco.



te dejo otro banda ancha que lo he probado y anda , el unico problema es conseguir en argentina los 2sc1971 que sean originales , yo compre ktc9018 ,2sc3355 ,2sc2053,(2sc2538 por las dudas ) y 2sc1971 y lo hice andar muy bien para los pll de auto espero  lo pruebes , ademas me largue a probarlo porque mi PLL de 5W tiene exatamente eso adentro , un ss9018 superficial un c3355 pasa por el c2053 y de ahi al 1971 , la vrdad que demasiado bien se porta el pll banda ancha , es el caballito de batalla para las pruebas 

si te puedo ayudar en algo me decis daniel , con todo gusto , ya que estamos sabes que potencia de salida dan los BFR96 , porqte la placa que sale con RD15 lleva 2 en paralelo 





dalsaur dijo:


> Les cuento algo el  m11 calienta demasiado. Debo decir que los trimer de salida lo he cambiado por condesasores ceramicos y al tocarlos queman. Y el consumo es de 2 amperios. La salida la verdad nose cuantos w vota pero por la formula de v*v/50 . Se que no vota ni 20w



Dalsur no se si te podes guiar por la formula V²/r porque de todos los circuitos que busque ninguno me dio resultado , a veces marca de mas y otra mucho de menos ,es mas con un watimetro si es muy berreta malo tampoco te podes guiar , yo sabiendo la potencia que tiraba dos  bases YAESU FTL2011 (2sc2539+2sc2630) en la salida por lo menos 40 wats sabia que estaba tirando y un medidor de potencia y roe me marcaba entre 11 y 20W , lo medi con el que tengo ahora y resulta que eran 45W .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> daniel vos sabes que yo la hice en placa simple faz y me anduvo , pero rarisimo que enl otro dia por querer montarla en una cajita metalica y dejar super cortitas las patas de rd15hvf , perdi potencia como loco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno , premeramente te recomendo rearmar ese amplificador en una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio doble faz , curtocircuitando las dos faz en TODOS punto de tierra del circuito ( capacitores , resistores , emissores , source , inductores etc....). Yo gustaria de obtener mas informaciones de como armar correctamente las bobinas del amplificador que enpleia  lo transistor 2SC1971  y tanbien lo RD15 , una sugerencia  es agregar en paralelo con "R13"(100 Ohmios) y  o  "R14"(100 Ohmios ) un inductor de 1uH hasta 2,2uH , pero hay que esperimentar uno o otro o los dos de modo lograr mas potenzia de salida ainda ( mas ganancia) .
Lo transistor 2SC1971 y el RD15  afortunadamente tiene su metalización conectada a lo emissor o sourse lo que sinplifica en mucho la montagen por no necesitar de ayslamento de la tierra , y si mucho ao contrario donde quanto mas bien aterrado mejor es  tanto para RF como termico ( dissipación de calor generado por lo transistor). Mui estraño la queda de potenzia de salida de 15Wattios para 8 Wattios con lo canbio de montagen fisica del transistor (encurtar su terminales) , donde quanto menor los terminales menor su inductancia parasita , principalmente en lo emissor o sourse quanto maior peor ( menos ganancia ). Lo transistor BFR96S logra desenvolver hasta 300mWattio en su salida.
!Fuerte abrazo y muchas gracias por lo aporte , mui bueno!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 10, 2014)

daniel aca te voy a dejar un enlace de donde saque estos y otros esquemas de Rf que me dieron resultado , el de RD15 que te pase en pdf lo hice achicar porque para hacer la placa de modo plancha con toner estaba fuera de medida asi que un amigo que se da mas maña con esto me hizo el favor de pasarlo a tamaño real y ya que estaba te envie el terminado ,ahi te dejo el link o fotos

este es el link    http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/?C=N;O=D



enlaces del de 10mw a 8W con Bfr91+Bfr96+2sc1971

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 10mWatt - 8Watt Profline (BFR91&BFR96&2SC1971)/
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amp...R91&BFR96&2SC1971)/10mW-8W(Profline)-comp.BMP

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amp...FR91&BFR96&2SC1971)/10mW-8W(Profline)-pcb.BMP

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amp...91&BFR96&2SC1971)/10mW-8W(Profline)-photo.jpg

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amp... Profline (BFR91&BFR96&2SC1971)/AMP 8Watt.pdf

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 10mWatt - 8Watt Profline (BFR91&BFR96&2SC1971)/Artwork.txt

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 10mWatt - 8Watt Profline (BFR91&BFR96&2SC1971)/Notes.txt



este es el de 15W con RD 15



			
				Rodrigo Postigo dijo:
			
		

> daniel aca te voy a dejar un enlace de donde saque estos y otros esquemas de Rf que me dieron resultado , el de RD15 que te pase en pdf lo hice achicar porque para hacer la placa de modo plancha con toner estaba fuera de medida asi que un amigo que se da mas maña con esto me hizo el favor de pasarlo a tamaño real y ya que estaba te envie el terminado ,ahi te dejo el link o fotos
> 
> este es el link    http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/?C=N;O=D
> 
> ...


esto es lo que hay del RD15



Daniel espero te sirva e aporte tanto a vos como los demas amigos del foro


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 10, 2014)

te gustaron los diseños Daniel ?

yo los probe a los 2 y andan , es mas algunos los han testeado con Analizador de espectro para ver como se comportaban los armonicos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2014)

Si y mucho , haora usteds aclaro que lo proyecto que enpleya lo  2SC1971 ( post#85)es identico a tu excitador , lo qual creo yo sener un HILLY Chino por las fotos posteadas , asi te pregunto : ? la potenzia si mantiene mas o menos plana en toda la banda de 88 hasta 108Mhz ? , los capacitores enpleados en los circuitos entre estagios amplificadores  son tipo SMD o ceramico disco ? , iso te pregunto porque desafortunadamente los capacitores SMD no tienem marcados en su corpo lo valor capacitivo. ? las bobinas enpleadas conferen con lo diagrama esquemactico por usteds posteado y qual seria lo diametro interno de cada una ?, descurpe pela molestia , te pregunto todo eso para animar  a armar ese amplificador ( sin lo PLL) desde que el tenga una salida de RF razonablemente plana  por toda banda de 88 hasta 108Mhz.
!Muchas gracias y fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 10, 2014)

si la del post 85 me costo conseguirla pero es de el czh-7 de hilly , respecto a la respuesta plana el del post 85 responde casi plano en tada la banda , el que lleva BFR+RD15hvf  tambien responde bastante plano ,en cuanto al que lleva BFR91+BFR96+2SC1971 , se calibran los trimer a medida que se muda a otra frecuencia para obtener el maximo de potencia ,y es muy estable y sin disipador de calor trabaja apenas caliente (un Lujo )


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 10, 2014)

Rodrigo postigo. Cuantos amperios te cosume el m1104 al exitarlo con 5w. A proposito le has sacado mas potencia? Y que mejoras le has hecho
 Saludo..


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 10, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo postigo. Cuantos amperios te cosume el m1104 al exitarlo con 5w. A proposito le has sacado mas potencia? Y que mejoras le has hecho
> Saludo..


hola dalsaur mira exitacion del Pll 5W justos , Roe de Pll a Potencia 1.1 , potencia de salida 40W con solo 12.82V y un consumo de 4.2A ,temperatura del disipador que tiene solo 3mm de apoyo , tibio sin cooler ni nada ,mira yo lo que vi de importante en todo esto es que sin el roimetro watimetro se hace muy dificil trabajar porque por ejemplo vos le mandas 5 W de entrada a la potencia pero si tiene exeso de roe anda igual pero a la larga vas a terminar destrozando el exitador por ROE pero 35W le tenes que sacar che , menos no , yo de entrada tenia ganas de abandonar al ver que los resultados eran orribles pero Daniel Lopes me hizo dar mas confianza y arranque , vos no tenes ningun conocido que te pueda prestar un Watimetro Roimetro por unos dias ? Porque la carga fantasma es lo mas facil de hacer, para arrancar yo la hice en una mini cajita de lata con 20resistencias de Metal Film de 2W valor 1K en paralelo todas y digamos que quedo de 50Ω y unos 40W , a 40W largaba humo si la dejaba mas de 15 segundos pero fue mi primer carga el añ pasado hasta que compre la de 250W y al dia de hoy a veces por una cuestion de practicidad la sigo usando , no te desanimes , nada anda de una y genial pero la practica hace al saber , yo soy bueno en electronica , mi fuerte es la reparacion de tv TRC y aca me ves RE emocionado con la radiofrecuencia porque me encanta , hace lo mismo vos


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 10, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> hola dalsaur mira exitacion del Pll 5Wi justos , Roe de Pll a Potencia 1.1 , potencia de salida 40W con solo 12.82V y un consumo de 4.2A ,temperatura del disipador que tiene solo 3mm de apoyo , tibio sin cooler ni nada ,mira yo lo que vi de importante en todo esto es que sin el roimetro watimetro se hace muy dificil trabajar porque por ejemplo vos le mandas 5 W de entrada a la potencia pero si tiene exeso de roe anda igual pero a la larga vas a terminar destrozando el exitador por ROE pero 35W le tenes que sacar che , menos no , yo de entrada tenia ganas de abandonar al ver que los resultados eran orribles pero Daniel Lopes me hizo dar mas confianza y arranque , vos no tenes ningun conocido que te pueda prestar un Watimetro Roimetro por unos dias ? Porque la carga fantasma es lo mas facil de hacer, para arrancar yo la hice en una mini cajita de lata con 20resistencias de Metal Film de 2W valor 1K en paralelo todas y digamos que quedo de 50Ω y unos 40W , a 40W largaba humo si la dejaba mas de 15 segundos pero fue mi primer carga el añ pasado hasta que compre la de 250W y al dia de hoy a veces por una cuestion de practicidad la sigo usando , no te desanimes , nada anda de una y genial pero la practica hace al saber , yo soy bueno en electronica , mi fuerte es la reparacion de tv TRC y aca me ves RE emocionado con la radiofrecuencia porque me encanta , hace lo mismo vos



No se por que pero cuando consume los 4 amp se calienta semasiado. Por hay temgo una carga de 15w a 50homios. Voy a haser la vuelta del vatimetro. Por ahora le tengo puesto un  dipolo circular.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> No se por que pero cuando consume los 4 amp se calienta semasiado. Por hay temgo una carga de 15w a 50homios. Voy a haser la vuelta del vatimetro. Por ahora le tengo puesto un  dipolo circular.



Dalsaur , en mi opinion deberias primero calibrar el lineal y luego colocarle la antena ya que me ha pasado que por mas que le ponga 5W ,10W ò 50W si tenes la antena mal calibrada es lo mismo que nada , si sabes exacto en que frecuencia esta ajustada tu antena ya es otra cosa pero tenia entendido que usar un dipolo circular ya era para potencias de 1kw y en grandes ciudades deonde hay muchisimas Fm , no se yo con un pobre dipolo con gamma y mal ajustado con 4W del pll cubro 1.5km a la redonda con interferencias de poca altura y obstaculos pero no molesta tras fm al menos



el tema es que ahora lo subi a una torre de 3 tramos y el resultado es lo mismo , o se dejajusto al subirlo o alguna rienda lo saco de la frecuencia porque donde deberia andar bien tiene mucho roe , sera cuestion de ajustarlo mejor


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

mira esto daniel y dame una opinion si puede ser que ande , igual ya encargue la plaquita pero como aporte si alguien lo quiere probar



aca una foto del pll de 5w para que lo veas daniel , es sacada de la web , si queres unas con mas definicion le saco fotos al mio avise nomas o el esquematico lo tengo en un papel , desmonte todo y medi hasta los capacitores superficiales jajaja , una verdaderas copia de una potencia 50mw a 5W banda ancha !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

. 
Quanto a lo analizador de espectro casero , creo si que ande pero no es tan sofisticado y versatil  como un comercial , entonses no espere mucho del , jajajajajajajaja.
Haora quanto la ingineria reversa (copia no autorizada) del excitador Hilly sin dudas algun a mi gustaria en mucho tener aceso a los planos por ustedes devidamente ya mapeados , jajajajajajajaja.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

ahora lo paso en blanco por mi novia que fue la que hizo el del M1104 ya que soy un desastre escribiendo jajajaja.
y te l subimos para vos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ahora lo paso en blanco por mi novia que fue la que hizo el del M1104 ya que soy un desastre escribiendo jajajaja.
> y te l subimos para vos


Bueno si te consideras  un "desastre" escribirendo,? que diras entonses de yo? , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja , una lastima es poco , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja, lo minimo a hacer es regresar a escuela primaria o fundamental ,jajajajajajaaaj .
!Muchas gracias por lo futuro y valioso aporte!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ahora lo paso en blanco por mi novia que fue la que hizo el del M1104 ya que soy un desastre escribiendo jajajaja.
> y te l subimos para vos



Ahi tiene amigo Daniel , si necesita algo mas me avisa jajaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Si tengo : ? diametro de las bobinas ?  , 
Mira lo inductor choke que yo te recomende poner en la base de lo transistor de salida , jajajajajaja. 
!Fuerte abrazo y mucha gracias por ese aporte mui valioso en nonbre de  muchos conpañeros que lo miran aca!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Dalsaur , en mi opinion deberias primero calibrar el lineal y luego colocarle la antena ya que me ha pasado que por mas que le ponga 5W ,10W ò 50W si tenes la antena mal calibrada es lo mismo que nada , si sabes exacto en que frecuencia esta ajustada tu antena ya es otra cosa pero tenia entendido que usar un dipolo circular ya era para potencias de 1kw y en grandes ciudades deonde hay muchisimas Fm , no se yo con un pobre dipolo con gamma y mal ajustado con 4W del pll cubro 1.5km a la redonda con interferencias de poca altura y obstaculos pero no molesta tras fm al menos



Que tipo de antena usas. Cual me recomiendas y el calculo para el ajuste.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Yo personalmente te recomendo enplear una antena Jpole o mismo una super Jpole , hay muchos planos de como armar esa antena en la Internet. 
La Jpole es basicamente una varilla vertical con 3/4 de lo conprimento de onda ( portanto tiene una polarización vertical) con una ganancia de 6 Db en relación a una antena isotropica ( una antena teorica que irradia en todas direcciones igualmente) , ustedes puede tanbien buscar por una antena denominada "Slim jim" que es una variación de la Jpole..
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo personalmente te recomendo enplear una antena Jpole o mismo una super Jpole , hay muchos planos de como armar esa antena en la Internet.
> La Jpole es basicamente una varilla vertical con 3/4 de lo conprimento de onda ( portanto tiene una polarización vertical) con una ganancia de 6 Db en relación a una antena isotropica ( una antena teorica que irradia en todas direcciones igualmente) , ustedes puede tanbien buscar por una antena denominada "Slim jim" que es una variación de la Jpole..
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



danel te cuelto que me regalaron un dipolo que estaba ajustado en 105.9 , le alargue los radiales hasta llegar a 1.54 metros en total , cuestion que gracias al pll pongo el roimetro en la posicion REV y escaneo el ROE en toda la banda y el minimo que le saco es 1:1.5 en 89.5 , yo la quiero usar en 92.5 , cuando me la dieron no tenia el centro de RG213 para ajustar , corte un pedazo de RG213 y la arme , consulta .

de todos los planos de dipolo abierto con gama match que vi ninguno te da el largo que debe tener el chicote de 213 que hace de capacitor de acoplamiento , entendes algo de eso ?
Este dipolo pinta de ser medio casero y el irradiante sale a un costado del caño largo princupal , yo veo que todos lo hacen en el mismo caño cuadrado de 5x5 que va soportado al mastil , este al tener caño redondo al mastil tiene el conector PL259 a la derecha visto de frente y desde el caño de soporte sube a la par del largo para cortocircuitar con el match .
que MEDIDA DEBE TENER ESE PEDAZO de RG 213 ?? y el caño que va por fuera ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Bueno unas fotos desa antena que aclaras serian en mucho bienvenidas para que yo pueda ayudarte mejor.
Caso no queiras enplear lo Gamma Match ustedes tiene que ayslar lo centro de lo dipolo , conectar lo conductor central de lo cable coaxial a la varilla superior y la malla en la varilla inferior ( dipolo armado en la vertical). Lo calculo de lo dipolo es : 142,5/F(Mhz). 
Lo ayuste de la ROE en la frequenzia de interese es : variar lo conprimento de las varillas y tanbien lo afastamento dese dipolo a lo mastro metalico o torre que o suporta ( que a principio es aproximadamente lo mismo largo de una varilla o sea 1/4 de onda). Lo dipolo deve sener armado paralelo a la torre o mastro metalico que o soporta. Hacer con lo cable coaxial  una bobina de modo a armar un choke para RF (balun)de modo que la RF  no si propague por ese cable abajo. esa bobina es conposta de 4 voltas con diametro de unos 5 centimetros donde esa no es critica y deve sener fijada a la torre o mastro con cinta ayslante .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 11, 2014)

me gusta la idea daniel pero el dipolo abierto con gama no tiene una ganacia grande ? o porque se usa tanto en FM ? para el calculo del conductor que va en la barra cortcircutante tiene que tener una medida especial ? o se hace de 25cm por decir una medida  y lo unico que se hace para bajar el roe es dar con el largo justo en el radiante y tierra principal y solo se ajusta el match ?
por cierto , cual es la minima roe que se le puede sacar a un dipolo bien ajustado ?


----------



## tiago (Abr 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> me gusta la idea daniel pero el dipolo abierto con gama no tiene una ganacia grande ? o porque se usa tanto en FM ? para el calculo del conductor que va en la barra cortcircutante tiene que tener una medida especial ? o se hace de 25cm por decir una medida  y lo unico que se hace para bajar el roe es dar con el largo justo en el radiante y tierra principal y solo se ajusta el match ?
> por cierto , cual es la minima roe que se le puede sacar a un dipolo bien ajustado ?



La ganancia no es lo mas importante en este tipo de antena para este propósito, lo que realmente importa es el lóbulo de emisión y te recomiendo que estudies y pienses en su significado, y la cobertura que mas se adecua a la transmisión broadcast. Ten en cuenta que las antenas para la banda de FM comercial están diseñadas para cubrir espacios cercanos con uniformidad y no para DX.
La mínima ROE que puedes pedir a una antena es de 1'1:1 ó 1'2:1, la ROE 0:1 no existe, pero cualquier antena que trabaje en un segmento inferior a 1'5:1 se puede considerar bien ajustada.
lee un poco en el final del post 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

La función de lo Gamma Math es hacer lo casamento de inpedancias de lo dipolo ( 75Ohmios en aire livre) lo mejor que possible para 50 Ohmios puramente resistivos ( o sea con una reactancia asociada a parte resistiva  lo mas baja possible).
Quanto a la ganancia de un dipolo con o sin Gamma Math es la misma , donde lo que define la ganancia es quanta energia de RF esa antena concentra en una sola dirección en forma de un feixe agudo de "iluminación".
Entonses una antena "Isotropica" o sea una antena ideal y teorica que transmite en  todas las direcciones possibles ( en las 3 dimensiones) la misma energia de RF , esa tiene ganho 0Db, todas las otras antenas  (haora reales y no ideales o teoricas) tienem una ganancia en relación a la antena isotropica.
Las antenas de alta ganancia como por exenplo las direccionales yagui-uda , esa irradia mas para frente , mui poco en los lados o perpendicular a el y la trazera menos que en relación a la frente. , conforme lo diseño o proyecto quanto mas agudo en grados for ese feixe de "iluminación" mas energia de RF es concentrada y portanto mas es la ganancia desa antena en relación a otra antena conparada. las antenas colineares hacen una conbinación de antenas de modo que lo feixe final de RF sea mas delgado en relación a una solo antena, asi tenemos mas ganancia en determinda dirección en relación a otras direcciones para esa misma antena.
Por exenplo la antena Jpole esa tiene 6 DBs ( 4 x en potenzia) en relación a la isotropica , porque el concentra un feixe de RF mas delgado con bajo angulo en relación a lo plano horizontal o sea lo solo.
Ese feixe delgado es obtenido con su diseño especial de 3/4 de onda agregado a un stub de 1/4 de onda para fines de casamento de inpedancia para 50 Ohmios resistivos, por eso de lo nonbre "Jpole" , por esa lenbrar lo caracter "J".
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola a todos a titulo de conocimento voi  tentar explicar aca  como anda  lo famoso "Gamma Match". 
En realid es un dispositivo cuja función es adaptar o trasnformar  la inpedancia (esa es generalmente reactiva) de un dipolo en 50 Ohmios Resistivos (bajo contenido reactivo en la parte asociada). 
Lo funcionamento del Gamma Match es basicamente un capacitor de valor ayustable , conforme la varilla ayslada o conductor central de cable coaxial enpleado en su construcción es enchufado en lo  tubo externo( mas enchufado , mas capacitancia). Un lado de lo Gamma Match es conectado a lo terminal vivo del conector coaxial henbra( ese puede sener un tipo "UHF" o "N") de la antena , lo otro lado es conectado a la varilla de lo dipolo (antena). La distancia entre lo centro de lo dipolo (local  donde el es fijado en el "bomm" o "gondola" o mismo braço de fixación)y lo punto en que lo Gamma Match toca lo dipolo define la inpedancia dese dipolo en ese punto , pero desafortunadamente esa inpedancia tiene una conponente reactiva elevada y esa reactancia elevada es anulada( quitada) por la capacitancia del Gamma Match transformando la inpedancia en quasi puramente resistiva ( yo aclaro aca "quasi" por es mui trabajo "zerar" totalmente la conponente reactiva). Asi quando ayustamos un Gamma Match buscamos en lo medidor de ROE (potenzia reflejadas) un minimo de leitura aystando la distancia en que lo Gamma Match toca la antena dipolo en relación a lo centro de lo dipolo y agregado ao "quanto" es  enchufado la varilla ayslada o conductor central de cable coaxial enpleado para armar lo Gamma Match. Qualquer dudas adicional basta preguntarme es un plaser platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. estamos salindo del tema inicial .


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 12, 2014)

daniel a ver si me podes ayudar con el tema de la medida , de donde se saca la formula , el caño largo que hace de vivo y tierra a la vez se que es 142.5/frec , en mi caso de 92.5 me dio 1.54 metros , hasta ahi todo bien pero en cuanto al largo del trozo de RG213 que se va a acoplar por medio del match , ese de que medida lo debo hacer ?



mura esta foto es similar al que yo tengo nada mas que mi match esta de costado

el tema seria el largo de C ????

para que ajustando el gamma me de como resultado una Roe  baja ya que en la frecuencia que fue hecha no le saco meno de 1:2.5


----------



## tiago (Abr 12, 2014)

Rodrigo leíste el enlace que te recomendé un poco mas arriba ..?
Mira la parte de construcción de las antenas ... Longitud del dipolo: 300/Frecuencia/2
Todo lo demas en el post mencionado.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 12, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Rodrigo leíste el enlace que te recomendé un poco mas arriba ..?
> Mira la parte de construcción de las antenas ... Longitud del dipolo: 300/Frecuencia/2
> Todo lo demas en el post mencionado.
> 
> Saludos.


si tiago pero como el tipo de construccion del que yo tengo no es igual le decia a daniel que de donde se saca la medida del irradiante pequeño que luego se acopla al dipolo por el gamma , el post le pegue un vistazo y habla de enfasar los dipolos y como vi que la construccion es distinta no lo termine de ver , Tiago porque unos usan la formula 300/frec y otros usan la formula 142.5/ frec. yo lo hice con 142.5/frec pporque la matoria recomienda eso


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2014)

A los amigos del foro, como hago para subir un archivo en Excel, tengo un calculo para los adaptadores Gamma, que le servirian a Rodrigo y a muchos miembros del foro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Rodrigo de  la formula 300/f(MHz) ustedes saca lo conprimento conpleto de onda electromagnetica desa frequenzia. Un dipolo tiene un conprimento de punta a punta de  1/2 onda conpleta o sea 150/F(Mhz) , haora lo factor de velocidad de metales en lo aire libres es : 0,95 x 150/F(Mhz) asi tenemos los "bendictos" 142,5/ F (MHz).
Quanto a esa antena que yo sugeri se trata de un dipolo abierto , sin Gamma Match donde lo cable coaxial es conectado directamente en el  dipolo en su centro ayslado , conductor central de lo cable coaxial es conectado a la varilla superior y la malla del cable coaxial es conectado a la varilla inferior. ese centro es todo ayslado de modo no hacer curtos-circuitos.
Haora quanto a la antena dipolo que enpleya Gamma Match , ustedes calcula lo tubo irradiante con la formula 142,5/F(Mhz), despues de armada usteds ayusta la dimensión "F" ( eso en lo dibujo que subiste) de modo bajar lo mas possible la potenia reflejada , despues ustedes canbia lo quanto ese pequeño tubo "C" es enchufado en lo conductor central del RG213 mas o menos de modo lograr bajar ainda mas la potenzia reflejada medida en lo ROE meter , pero mui inportant sin alterar la dimensión "F"  obtenida antes donde lo Gamma Match toca lo tubo irradiante ( lo dipolo) , repetir ese juego hasta obtenir una ROE de 1:1,1. Atencción lo tubo "C" no puede tocar en lo braço de fijación senon hay un curto-circuito. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 12, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> A los amigos del foro, como hago para subir un archivo en Excel, tengo un calculo para los adaptadores Gamma, que le servirian a Rodrigo y a muchos miembros del foro.



Comprimelo a formato zip o .rar


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2014)

Bueno ahi va lo ofrecido, saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 12, 2014)

aca te muestro las fotos del modelo que estoy usando


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 12, 2014)

Viejo espero ver el rendimiento de esa antena


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 12, 2014)

el tema es que esta desalineado el irradiente del dipolo ,el largo del cañito exterior es de 23cm y el RG 213 interno llega hasta arriba , esta bien asi o el 213 con aislante deberia ser mas corto que el cañito , llega casi hasta arriba porque toca en el taponcito anti agua

gracias moises calderon por el archivo igual me desoriento mas , porque muestra el calito de solo 7cm


----------



## tiago (Abr 12, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> si tiago pero como el tipo de construccion del que yo tengo no es igual le decia a daniel que de donde se saca la medida del irradiante pequeño que luego se acopla al dipolo por el gamma , el post le pegue un vistazo y habla de enfasar los dipolos y como vi que la construccion es distinta no lo termine de ver , Tiago porque unos usan la formula 300/frec y otros usan la formula 142.5/ frec. yo lo hice con 142.5/frec pporque la matoria recomienda eso



Como ya te ha contestado Daniel, sobran las explicaciones. Recomiendan la de 142.5 porque es la simplificación para los dipolos en la que ya está incluida el factor de velocidad.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2014)

Amigo Rodrigo, introduces la frecuencia, le das enter y te da los datos del gamma.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 12, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Rodrigo, introduces la frecuencia, le das enter y te da los datos del gamma.



perdon moises pense que era solo una muetra ahora me di cuenta , le puse la frecuencia a usar 92.5 y me dice que el largo del gamma es de 23cm y el conductor de RG213 interno debe tener un largo de 15 cm , voy a probar con esas medidas a ver que logro y comento los resultados , muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Estimado Rodrigo Postigo lo correcto ayuste del Gamma Match son basicamente dos passos que deven sener repetidos hasta obtenir lograr la mas baja ROE possible.
Premero : experimentalmente procure determinar la distancia "F" hasta obtenir la menor medida de ROE.
Segundo : varie lo quanto lo tubo "C"  "veste" lo conductor interno de RG213 o sea varie lo quanto el conductor interno del RG213 es enchufado adentro del tubo "C" de modo lograr bajar la ROE ainda mas , pero mui inportante no canbie la distancia "F" obtenida en lo paso anterior . Repita eses dos pasos hasta obtenir una ROE de 1:1,1.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu enpreita !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Rodrigo, introduces la frecuencia, le das enter y te da los datos del gamma.


Hola a todos devemos recordar que todo SoftWare de desahollo es sin dudas una ferramenta de trabajo mui util , pero por mejor que el sea ese es puramente matemactico (teorico) y no magico , entonses el no tiene como adviñar lo que realmente se passa , donde cada caso es un caso con su particulariedad y como  la epoca o tienpo  de los milagros fueran a 2000 años atras........... listo , haora si los datos sintectizados por estes( los SoftWares de desahollo )seguramente  forni a nosotros un bueno punto de partida donde despues devemos aprimorar o refinar els experimentalmente ( en la practica)a nuestras nesecidad.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 13, 2014)

Recuerden que en Radiofrecuencia hay que utilizar el "Factor Cn" (cantidad necesaria) que es aquello que hay que sumar o restar, multiplicar o dividir, para que mi experimento quede de acuerdo a lo expresado por la teoría aceptada.
Saludos C


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 16, 2014)

aca hay algo de info de rf para que van amigos 

http://pira.cz/gallery/


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 16, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo, como te fue con la antena que distancia cubrio? saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos devemos recordar que todo SoftWare de desahollo es sin dudas una ferramenta de trabajo mui util , pero por mejor que el sea ese es puramente matemactico (teorico) y no magico , entonses el no tiene como adviñar lo que realmente se passa , donde cada caso es un caso con su particulariedad y como  la epoca o tienpo  de los milagros fueran a 2000 años atras........... listo , haora si los datos sintectizados por estes( los SoftWares de desahollo )seguramente  forni a nosotros un bueno punto de partida donde despues devemos aprimorar o refinar els experimentalmente ( en la practica)a nuestras nesecidad.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



Daniel probe el lineal con el M1104 que habia armado nomas que en vez de 13.3V de entrada y 4/5W de exitacion para lograr 38/40W , le puse una fuente de 14.7 switching que me da hasta 12 amperes de salida tranqui ,y con 10W de entrada me dio 70W de salida , la verdad que me tienta a exitarlo con 12 ò 15 w a ver si da mas ...... que decis , ya lo exigi bastante ?
si le exito mas la base se va a romper ?





dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo, como te fue con la antena que distancia cubrio? saludos



con 4/5W un par de cuadras , cambie de pll por uno de auto con KT0803K a la salida de antena puse el ampli que lleva el RD15 ,13.35V de fuente y con esos 10W que le deje seran como 2K calculo .
dalsaur te cuento que ahora se me dio por exitar el m1104 con esos 10W y pooooooom 70W de pura potencia  con 14.7 volts y  6.9amperes de consumo , es una masa ese transistor , ahi le pregunte a daniel cuanto mas se lo podra exigir porque mtorola lo dejaba a 55W en la base mitrek asi que mas de 80 no creo que de


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 16, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> con 4/5W un par de cuadras , cambie de pll por uno de auto con KT0803K a la salida de antena puse el ampli que lleva el RD15 ,13.35V de fuente y con esos 10W que le deje seran como 2K calculo .
> dalsaur te cuento que ahora se me dio por exitar el m1104 con esos 10W y pooooooom 70W de pura potencia  con 14.7 volts y  6.9amperes de consumo , es una masa ese transistor , ahi le pregunte a daniel cuanto mas se lo podra exigir porque mtorola lo dejaba a 55W en la base mitrek asi que mas de 80 no creo que de



, yo estoy ala espera de un pll de 5w, pero lo he exitado el m1104 con 2w y funciona con algunas modificaciones.  cubre como 2 km cuantos w vota nose estoy ala espera del wattimetro.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 16, 2014)

No seas tan humilde dalsaur , comparti unas fotitos con los compañeros de como quedo esa potelcia   pregunto tambien y porque en vez de comprar un pll de 5w no subis el de 2W con un transistor termino medio a unos 10W y de ahi al M1104 , te quedaria de diez creo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 16, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel probe el lineal con el M1104 que habia armado nomas que en vez de 13.3V de entrada y 4/5W de exitacion para lograr 38/40W , le puse una fuente de 14.7 switching que me da hasta 12 amperes de salida tranqui ,y con 10W de entrada me dio 70W de salida , la verdad que me tienta a exitarlo con 12 ò 15 w a ver si da mas ...... que decis , ya lo exigi bastante ?
> si le exito mas la base se va a romper ?
> 
> 
> ...


Yo personalmente andaria con 50Wattios de salida con uno M1104 , haora si quieres mas salida arme un hermano gemeo de tu amplificador  y conbine los dos amplificadores con sumadores/dibisores tipo Willkinson , teras haora 100Wattios minimos con buena seguridad garantizando vida longa a tu emissor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo personalmente andaria con 50Wattios de salida con uno M1104 , haora si quieres mas salida arme un hermano gemeo de tu amplificador  y conbine los dos amplificadores con sumadores/dibisores tipo Willkinson , teras haora 100Wattios minimos con buena seguridad garantizando vida longa a tu emissor.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



pero me tente de saber hasta cuanto llega jajajaja .
 Daniel en los tipos de transistores MRF151G se usa un tranformador de salida (balum) eso es para que , por mas que se corra la frecuencia el transistor siempre este adaptado en impedancia de 50 Ω a la salida ???
ese sistema no se usa en los transistores bipolares ?



Daniel estuve leyendo un poco sobre un lineal de 200W que esta en el foro y explica que no todo lo que mide el watimetro es potencia sino que al no tener un buen filtro de armonicos la potencia que muestra el watimetro es la fundamental+primer armonico+segundo armonico+tercer armoco+cuarto armonico .
esta bueno el informe el tema es que con el analizador que uso no se cuanto esta atenuado el armonico 1234 y por ende no se cuanta es la verdadera potencia de salida   



Ver el archivo adjunto 88925

ahi te deje el enlace  para que lo veas daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 16, 2014)

Bueno , los transistores tipo MRF151G o BLF278 son en realidad dos transistores tecnologia "LDMOS" en un solo encapsulamento especialmente desahollado para andar en contrafase o push-pull denominado "Gemini" , donde los transformadores de entrada y salida conbinan los dos transistores que andan 180grados desplazados en RF. Eses transistores aca aclarados tienem una ganancia mui buena en 100Mhz , pudemos sacar dels mui facilmente 300Wattios con una excitación de 4 o 5 Wattios. Si es possible armar proyectos contrafase o push-pull con transistores bipolares convencionales , pero yo no se porque eses tipos de topologia no son mui comun en si mirar .
Quanto a lo amplificador de 200Wattios por usteds aclarado, ese proyecto yo conosco el ya 14 años , pero yo nunca anime en  armalo y incluso hoy en dia menos ainda por el no sener mas do punto de mira economicamente viable , los transistores originales enpleados son ton caros como los nuevos LDMOS que tienem mucho mas ganancia. Haora quanto a tu pregunta de lo analizador espectro , premero te pido que subas fotos de la pantalha de tu equipo ligado medindo tu transmissor para que yo pueda con mucho gusto te ayudar. Mucha atencción en que aclaro aca : Los analizadores e espectro son dispendiosos ( mui caros) equipos que tienem su entrada de RF mui sensible , portanto Mucho cariño quando utilizar uno para que no si estropie o dañe su entrada de RF irremediablemente y lo mantenimiento generalmente costa caro ( tal como el ) . Otra dica es no ingresar en la entrada del con mucho nivel de sinal eso es  porque puede haber una saturación en los estagios de entrada y el demonstrar en la pantalha un nivel harmonico equivocado para mas  devido a  esa saturación.
!Fuerte Abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 17, 2014)

Daniel el analizador de espectro que estoy usando no es mas que ese que ofrecen por e-bay , una plaquita usb con un cotrolador generico y que se usa de SDR , no conecto la salida del transmisor a el ni mucho menos el lineal , la plaquita posee una antenita de unos 10Cm cableada que uno deja parada donde le guste y asi tambien tiene la funcion de atenuar para que no entran las FM locales , tal vez deberia diseñar algun atenuador lo suficientemente grande para ver realmente la diferencia entre la fundamental y las armonicas , para verla en el analizador solo basta estar al lado de la pc encender el PLL o Tranmisor conectado a una carga fantasma y ya lo podes ver , tiene muchas funciones y la verdad hace una semana me llego y apenas loo estoy aprendiendo a usar , tal vez una forma mas facil de atenuar seria no ponerle la antena y asi ver la diferencia en DB  que tiene los armonicos respevto a la fundamental .
lo del lineal de 200W te dije que lo veas a modo de opinion si es tan asi que el watimetro muestra una potencia total y es la suma de la fundamental y todos sus armonicos ???


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

Bueno un transmissor o un amplificador lineal que tenga su salida con los harmonicos mui poco atenuados si puede levar un Wattimetro a tener una leitura equivocada sienpre para mas , pero no tanto asi quízaz eso genere un error de no maximo 10 o 20% , haora sienpre es mui benefico agregar un filtro passa bajos inserido en la salida de un transmissor o amplificaor lineal , sea para si hacer medidas de potenzia o para transmissiones en el aire , donde ustedes garantiza no molestar otros servicios de telecomunicaciones.Despues quando puder suba fotos de tu espectro SDR/USB y tento te ayudar a desvendar las informaciones por el fornidas.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 17, 2014)

Daniel aca te dejo unas fotos de una FM comercial que msintoniza mi SDR a distintas ganancias , la espuria o armonico que se ve a su derecha esta siempre ahi , en la banda que lo usa o frecuencia que lo usa , ya es asi   



para algo sirve el paint al menos sacamos fotos de la pantalla y las podemos enviar jajajaja



Daniel te cuent que el muchacho de venezuela que vende los M1104 por Mercado Libre me mando el PDF del MRF247 diciendo que es igual a mi M1104 , trabaja en una casa de comunicaciones y el dice que es igual pero con distinta mascara   a lo que yo le dije que si el esta seguro que es el mismo voy a armar el lineal de 75W como todos lo hacen con el MRF247 y si se rompe que me mande algunos de regalo desde venezuela jajajajajaja

Daniel tenes algun filtro pasa bajos que hayas probado y sea de facil construccion ademas de eficaz ?


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 17, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo, cuanto te costo el sdr, podiras subir foto de ese juguetico y hasta que freuencia trabaja?


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 17, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo, cuanto te costo el sdr, podiras subir foto de ese juguetico y hasta que freuencia trabaja?



Dalsaur ahi tenes las fotitos del juguete jajaja me lo recomendo un colega , no sera un analizador de espectro HP pero trabaja en tiempo real y como para arrancar es mas que util , aca en argentina me salio unos 850 pesos seran U$U 100 , trabaja de 27Mhz a  1.7Ghz , toda la banda jajajajaja una preciosura y muchos lo estan comprando , basicamente es un receptor de fm y tv con la particularidad de que con el sofware generico se usa de analizador de espectro y como saben que uno lo compra para ese fin te lo cobran mas caro porque deberia salir apenas entre u$u 20 y u$u 30    fijate que tiene el tamaño de un pendrive , lindo juguetito cada vez tengo mas  instrumental para rf , solo me falta el conocimiento y la experiancia de Daniel Lopes jajaja pero eso no se compra !!



http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/recept...2-r820t-oem-13098-MLA20071918722_032014-F.jpg 

http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/recept...2-r820t-oem-13098-MLA20071918722_032014-F.jpg 

fijate si te lo deja ver aca esta desarmado y muestra el chip RTL que debe tener para poder darle ese uso


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 17, 2014)

si lo ando buscando pero, no se save cual tenga el chip


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel aca te dejo unas fotos de una FM comercial que msintoniza mi SDR a distintas ganancias , la espuria o armonico que se ve a su derecha esta siempre ahi , en la banda que lo usa o frecuencia que lo usa , ya es asi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno, quanto a lo M1104 sener identico a lo MRF247 , puede sener , pero yo prefiro no opinar cegamente una vez que quien aclaro esa información  es un vedendor y no lo fabricante ,y como lo vedendor  quieres vender .............promete de tudo y un poco mas. Yo prefero andar en 50Wattios seguro de no tener sorpresas desagradables ( un transistor caro y dañado prematuramente).
Quanto a un bueno y eficiente filtro passa bajos aca mismo en lo foro hay varios , basta buscar. ese filtro puede sener ayustado con una carga fictia conectada en la salida y un ROE meter en la entrada dese filtro , aplicase 4 o 5 wattios en la entrda del ROE meter y ayustase las bobinas apretando o afastando su espiras de modo lograr un bajo ROE para lo excitador.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Dalsaur ahi tenes las fotitos del juguete jajaja me lo recomendo un colega , no sera un analizador de espectro HP pero trabaja en tiempo real y como para arrancar es mas que util , aca en argentina me salio unos 850 pesos seran U$U 100 , trabaja de 27Mhz a  1.7Ghz , toda la banda jajajajaja una preciosura y muchos lo estan comprando , basicamente es un receptor de fm y tv con la particularidad de que con el sofware generico se usa de analizador de espectro y como saben que uno lo compra para ese fin te lo cobran mas caro porque deberia salir apenas entre u$u 20 y u$u 30    fijate que tiene el tamaño de un pendrive , lindo juguetito cada vez tengo mas  instrumental para rf , solo me falta el conocimiento y la experiancia de Daniel Lopes jajaja pero eso no se compra !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanto a lo conocimento y experiencia solo con pasar de lo tienpo ustesds seguramente ganas y quanto mas dificil sener para lograr exito, mas bien aprendido y fijo en tu mente sera. 
Tenga en mente nadie nascio sapendo tudo , ese necesario muchas sede y ganas de conocimento asi quanto mas si estudia y mas  si dedica y mas  si entrega de corazón abierto tanto mejor es.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 17, 2014)

Gracias por todos los aportes y consejos Daniel , la verdad que siempre opine lo mismo , si te gusta algo es mas facil de aprender porque lleva mucho tiempo y paciencia esto !!!!! voy a ver si encuentro algun filtro porque no se bien donde estan los post de eso , 
Fuerte Abrazo y seguimos en contacto Daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

Caro Rodrigo Postigo , mire aca :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtro-pasa-bajos-fm-87-108-testeado-38003/.
Tanbien te recomendo estudiar con mucho cariño lo premero "Arquivos Adjuntos" dese hilo :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 17, 2014)

Gracias Daniel ahi lo baje y lo voy a hacer al filtro a ver que resultado me da y el 1w no tune ya lo he leido completo y vi que trae incorporado atenuador de armonicos 
saludos y seguimos en contacto


----------



## miguelus (Abr 17, 2014)

[Buenas noches.

Si quieres diseñarte tus propios filtros, puedes bajarte de Internet el programa RFSim99, es gratis 

Con el podrás diseñar y simular todo tipo de filtros de RF, Redes de adaptación, Atenuadores, Acopladores, Splitter, Lineas de Transmisión...

Es muy, muy sencillo de manejar.

Un ejemplo de un Filtro Pasa Bajo para FM



Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 19, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Rodrigo Postigo , mire aca :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtro-pasa-bajos-fm-87-108-testeado-38003/.
> Tanbien te recomendo estudiar con mucho cariño lo premero "Arquivos Adjuntos" dese hilo :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel te hago una consulta , se puede usar un transistor de UHF en la banda de VHF ?
si el transistor soporta 400/500MHZ con seguridad soporta 150MHZ , ahora la pregunta seria , el transistor esta diseñado para reponder en un cierto rango y fuera de el NO VA A ANDAR


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel te hago una consulta , se puede usar un transistor de UHF en la banda de VHF ?
> si el transistor soporta 400/500MHZ con seguridad soporta 150MHZ , ahora la pregunta seria , el transistor esta diseñado para reponder en un cierto rango y fuera de el NO VA A ANDAR


Bueno en la literatura expecializada fornida por lo proprio fabricante recomenda NO enplearmos transistores de RF en frequenzias mas bajas da qual el fue originalmente proyectado o diseñado porque su ganancia es demasiada alta , asi el transistor si torna mui nervioso pudendo oscilar mui facilmente y dificil en neutralizarlo (tornalo mas calmo jajajajajajajaaj).
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 20, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno en la literatura expecializada fornida por lo proprio fabricante recomenda NO enplearmos transistores de RF en frequenzias mas bajas da qual el fue originalmente proyectado o diseñado porque su ganancia es demasiada alta , asi el transistor si torna mui nervioso pudendo oscilar mui facilmente y dificil en neutralizarlo (tornalo mas calmo jajajajajajajaaj).
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



y la idea de usarlo en un rango mas alto que el que lo diseño el fabricante como te pregunte el otro dia ? de usar los M1102 que son de 30Mhz en 100Mhz que opinas , nunca se te dio por experimentar algo asi ? andara ? o simplemente no respondera .
yo lo que noto es que la linea de VHF es la mas cara porque la de HF y UHF son muchisimo mas baratas en gran poterncia , que decis andara el M1102 en 88-108mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo , desafortunadamente yo no conosco lo transistor M1102 , bueno como ustedes aclara que el anda en 30Mhz , Quízaz ande en 100Mhz pero seguramente con un ganho mediocre , entonses caso tenga uno M1102  en las manos experimente armar un lineal con el y probe , haora si no tienes ese tipo en las manos yo te recomiendo que olvideo para no incorrer en gastos $$ desnecesarios.
!Fueerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 20, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo , desafortunadamente yo no conosco lo transistor M1102 , bueno como ustedes aclara que el anda en 30Mhz , Quízaz ande en 100Mhz pero seguramente con un ganho mediocre , entonses caso tenga uno M1102  en las manos experimente armar un lineal con el y probe , haora si no tienes ese tipo en las manos yo te recomiendo que olvideo para no incorrer en gastos $$ desnecesarios.
> !Fueerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



gastos no daniel jajaja tengo 2 y no los quiero dejar tirados , prefiero que mueran en el intento de funcionar ,ademas estoy cerramdo trato ahora con un vendedor por unos motorola 2n5643 de 40W a un bajo precio por un  lote de 8 unidades , se usan en 24v pero tienen buena ganancia con 8W de entrada entregan 60w dice su hoja de datos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2014)

Bueno , 8Wattios de entrada en un 2N5643 @ 100Mhz es mucho porque ese dato fornido por lo fabricante es en 175Mhz , portanto no mas que 5Wattios en la entrada senon  seguramente ustedes puede dañar irremediablemente ese transistor. Saque 40Wattios del y tudo segue bien ( por muchos años , jajajajajajaja).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 21, 2014)

gracias daniel , cuando me lleguen los voy a probar y te cuent que resultados me dio , respecto al lineal banda ancha NO TUNE con RD15 un avion como anda , de la salida del pll de auto 10 mw lo subi a 10W sin problemas (da hasta 18-20W con 16V) le puse 13.3v lo ajuste a 10W y con el dipolo abierto con 1.3 de roe a 10-12metros de altura ,me cubre todo el pueblo y sali hasta la ruta y 5km despues del pueblo ya cae mucho se pierde  , voy a ponerleun poquito mas de potencia para que llegue bien por las arboledas y listo con 25-30W sera suficiente , la verdad que en mis ratos libres transistor que pasa por mis manos pasa a prueba jajaja me esta gustando esto de la RF


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 21, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias daniel , cuando me lleguen los voy a probar y te cuent que resultados me dio , respecto al lineal banda ancha NO TUNE con RD15 un avion como anda , de la salida del pll de auto 10 mw lo subi a 10W sin problemas (da hasta 18-20W con 16V) le puse 13.3v lo ajuste a 10W y con el dipolo abierto con 1.3 de roe a 10-12metros de altura ,me cubre todo el pueblo y sali hasta la ruta y 5km despues del pueblo ya cae mucho se pierde  , voy a ponerleun poquito mas de potencia para que llegue bien por las arboledas y listo con 25-30W sera suficiente , la verdad que en mis ratos libres transistor que pasa por mis manos pasa a prueba jajaja me esta gustando esto de la RF



amigo si no es mucho pedir podías subir foto de tu antena y el lineal de NO TUNE, yo lo hice una ves  pero no con el RD15  

saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 21, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> amigo si no es mucho pedir podías subir foto de tu antena y el lineal de NO TUNE, yo lo hice una ves  pero no con el RD15
> 
> saludos



Amigo Dalsaur el esquema del no tune no lo tengo ,lo saque de una pagina de internet que mas arriba deje el enlace y unos PDF a medida para poder plancharlo a tamaño real mas arriba o pagina anterior esta buscalo , no se si se puede subir algo que ya esta , si te voy a anexar una fotos nuevas que mirando un video de youtube le iva sacando fotos y las pegaba en paint asi te da  ganas de armarlo  .
Mira el trabajo que me tome para vos DALSAUR , ahora armalo jajajaja



de la antena tambien le tome unas fotos y las subi en un post anterior volve de pagina que lo encontras pero  es un dipolo abierto con gamma que me regalaron y lo acomode mas o menos a la frecuencia que lo queria usar que con los cosejos de tiago y un amigo del foro logre acomodarlo bastante


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 21, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> .
> Mira el trabajo que me tome para vos DALSAUR , ahora armalo jajajaja



 ok gracias, seve que es muy sensible apenas tocan la entrada como enciende la carga con el bonbuillo voy ha encargar el RD15 ya uqe es muy dificil encontrarlo pero el proyecto se ve muy bueno


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola a todos , no me gusta enplear un bombillo o lampara incandescente como carga fictia de teste en transmissores o lineares  incluso para VHF , donde esa seguramente NO tiene 50 Ohmios , y su intensidad de luz  no aclara  en quantos wattios anda la real potencia de salida .Para conprobar lo que aclaro aca basta medir la ROE fornida por  un bombillo .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 21, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> ok gracias, seve que es muy sensible apenas tocan la entrada como enciende la carga con el bonbuillo voy ha encargar el RD15 ya uqe es muy dificil encontrarlo pero el proyecto se ve muy bueno



aca en argentina se consiguen con facilidad los RD06 y los RD15 ,si lo tenes que pedir utiliza el nombre completo porque en el nombre esta la frecuencia de trabajo,seria RD15HVF1 o Rd 06HVF1 , no olvides el: HVF1 aunque justo el RD15HVF1 sirve tanto para VHF como para UHF solo que en VHF tiene mas ganancia





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , no me gusta enplear un bombillo o lampara incandescente como carga fictia de teste en transmissores o lineares  incluso para VHF , donde esa seguramente NO tiene 50 Ohmios , y su intensidad de luz  no aclara  en quantos wattios anda la real potencia de salida .Para conprobar lo que aclaro aca basta medir la ROE fornida por  un bombillo .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



cierto Daniel coincido totalmente con vos , por años muchas revistas daban esa idea de que si uno no posee carga artificial y medidor de potencia calibre su fm o lineal con un bombillo (foco ) en su salida pero con tener un minimo conocimiento uno se da cuenta que apagado el bombillo es casi un corto su filamento y al ir encendiendo va variando su resistencia y no se en que momento se acercaria a los 50Ω ideales pero bueno algunos lo siguen implementando 





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , no me gusta enplear un bombillo o lampara incandescente como carga fictia de teste en transmissores o lineares  incluso para VHF , donde esa seguramente NO tiene 50 Ohmios , y su intensidad de luz  no aclara  en quantos wattios anda la real potencia de salida .Para conprobar lo que aclaro aca basta medir la ROE fornida por  un bombillo .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel mira lo que yo te decia de los ultimos transistore que compre 2n5643 MOTOROLA (mañana capas llegan ), te dejo una foto de parte del datasheet y observa los datos del fabricante .
si bien se comercializa como un transistor de 40W para que el fabricante te dice que da mas potencia ? para usarla o saber que le queda potencia de reserva ? ningun transistor se usa a plena potencia ?


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo

El fabricante no dice que da más, a decir verdad debes fijarte en la tabla de la página 2 de ese datasheet donde te *aseguran* y *garantizan* que la Potencia Mínima es de 40W para cualquier transistor entregado por ellos y que ajustándolo a ese valor no tendrás problemas. Todo lo que puedas sacarle en demasía lo harás corriendo riesgos a tu cargo.

Eso es debido a las diferencias de un transistor a otro durante el proceso de fabricación.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 21, 2014)

muy buena la explicacion ,osea que la potencia que da el fabricante es para uso continuo ,por ejemplo si un 2sc2630 mitsubishi dice 60W , se puede usar a los 60w continuos mientra este bien calibrado y ventilado ? gracias J2C


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo



Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ..... por ejemplo si un 2sc2630 mitsubishi dice 60W , se puede usar a los 60w continuos mientra este bien calibrado y ventilado ? gracias J2C



EXACTAMENTE !!!!!!!, aunque Mitsubishi muestra el 2SC2630 

Que en *50W* con *15.2V* de alimentación soporta una gran desadaptación (ROE) de la antena que te protegería ante problemas con el sistema irradiante.
Y por ultimo y fundamental que es un transistor previsto para dar entre *40 y 60 W* como salida de Móviles de Radio Comunicaciones, esto es *NO REGIMEN PERMANENTE* !!!!.

Hay todo un tema de interpretar lo que escriben en la Datasheet's, por que nosotros por lo general no lo empleamos en el tipo de servicio para el cual ellos los han fabricado. Por un tema comercial (de venta) de la fabrica te mezclan lo que te dicen y si luego se te queman de nada no podes quejarte a nadie (cosa que tampoco podrás por ser transistores *discontinuados* de fabricación).



Por otra parte, en tu post *#150*:



Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ... le puse 13.3v lo ajuste a 10W y con el dipolo abierto con 1.3 de roe a 10-12metros de altura ,me cubre todo el pueblo y salí hasta la ruta y 5km después del pueblo ya cae mucho se pierde , voy a ponerle un poquito mas de potencia para que llegue bien por las arboledas y listo con 25-30W será suficiente ...



No siempre el aumento de potencia se traducirá en aumento de la distancia; las experiencias de otros foristas en el tema de Emisoras de FM dice que la mejora de *la calidad *(ó ganancia)* de* la Antena y la altura de la misma generan alcances mayores que no se logran aumentando solo la potencia de salida.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Abr 21, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si , en eso te doy la razon se que lo mas importante es la calidad de la antena , su altura y buena adaptacion , la idea de agregarle 15 o 20 w es para que a los lugares que llega llegue lo mejor posible por mas que no me de mucho mas alcance


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 5, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , no me gusta enplear un bombillo o lampara incandescente como carga fictia de teste en transmissores o lineares  incluso para VHF , donde esa seguramente NO tiene 50 Ohmios , y su intensidad de luz  no aclara  en quantos wattios anda la real potencia de salida .Para conprobar lo que aclaro aca basta medir la ROE fornida por  un bombillo .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



daniel porque se hace tan complicado adaptar impedancias entre una etapa y otra ? te cuento que no note cambios en la radio de 12W de salida a 30W de salida la distancia que cubre es la misma , decime que opinas de la antena , pienso cambiar el dipolo abierto con gamma por una 5/8 tipo ringo pero sin adaptador gamma , trae una bobina en la entada para adaptar impedancia y solo se ajusta el largo del irradiante , dice tener una ganancia de 4.5DB ,y sentido omnidireccional , has probado este tipo de antenas ?

ademas tiene 3 planos a tierra a 90º que no se toca el largo , solo se ajusta el largo del irradiante


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 5, 2014)

Bueno , quando canbiaste de 12Wattios para 30Wattios hay in incremento de solamente +3Dbs lo es mui poco para si obsevar una mejora en lo alcance , haora si canbiar de 12Wattios para 120Wattios hay si tenemos una mejora de +10Dbs lo que garantiza una mejora notable.
Una antena 1X 5/8 de onda es mejor que un sensillo dipolo , o mejor ainda una 2X 5/8 de onda.
La antena JPole o una super JPole tanbien te garantiza buenos resultados. Lo suceso de alto rango de cobertura es la altura de la antena a el  solo , donde quanto maior ,!mejor !. ,No devemos olvidar de lo cable coaxial , donde ese tiene que sener de bajas pierdas , un meo de si validar lo cable coaxial es medir en su extremo (donde el es conectado a la antena) con auxilio de un bueno Wattimetro mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dalsaur (May 5, 2014)

aqui hay una calculadora para J pole
http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 5, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , quando canbiaste de 12Wattios para 30Wattios hay in incremento de solamente +3Dbs lo es mui poco para si obsevar una mejora en lo alcance , haora si canbiar de 12Wattios para 120Wattios hay si tenemos una mejora de +10Dbs lo que garantiza una mejora notable.
> Una antena 1X 5/8 de onda es mejor que un sensillo dipolo , o mejor ainda una 2X 5/8 de onda.
> La antena JPole o una super JPole tanbien te garantiza buenos resultados. Lo suceso de alto rango de cobertura es la altura de la antena a el  solo , donde quanto maior ,!mejor !. ,No devemos olvidar de lo cable coaxial , donde ese tiene que sener de bajas pierdas , un meo de si validar lo cable coaxial es medir en su extremo (donde el es conectado a la antena) con auxilio de un bueno Wattimetro mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> ...



Gracias daniel , sacame de una duda no entiendo lo de los DB porque decis que si aumento de de 12 a 30W estoy aumentando 3BD , porque 12x3=36 ? 
el incrementar el doble de potencia para vos es lo mismo ? en cuanto a distancia ? porque con esto me queres decir que si yo en vez de 12W le regulo la salida a 8W a mi transmisor estaria teniendo la misma cobertura en distancia ?
ademas vos decias que un transistor al usarlo a menos frecuencia aumentaria su ganancia y con menos exitacion daria la misma potencia de salida ?





dalsaur dijo:


> aqui hay una calculadora para J pole
> http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html



dalsaur la verdad que la unica vez que la arme esa antena no la pude hacer andar y tampoco tenia un transmisor que supiera que ande bien pero no se que opina daniel respecto a la ganancia de la J pole si sera mejor poner 2 dipolos o 1 Jpole , que opinas daniel 



la verdad que nunca pense que el pll de auto KT0803 podia dar tan buena calidad de sonido y levantar tan facil la potencia con los BFR 91/96, heprobado muchas maneras pero esa placa que comparti con ustedes me dio grandes satisfacciones y sobre todo porque a diferencia de otros circuitos uno regula la potencia de salida y es la misma en todo el ancho de banda .





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , quando canbiaste de 12Wattios para 30Wattios hay in incremento de solamente +3Dbs lo es mui poco para si obsevar una mejora en lo alcance , haora si canbiar de 12Wattios para 120Wattios hay si tenemos una mejora de +10Dbs lo que garantiza una mejora notable.
> Una antena 1X 5/8 de onda es mejor que un sensillo dipolo , o mejor ainda una 2X 5/8 de onda.
> La antena JPole o una super JPole tanbien te garantiza buenos resultados. Lo suceso de alto rango de cobertura es la altura de la antena a el  solo , donde quanto maior ,!mejor !. ,No devemos olvidar de lo cable coaxial , donde ese tiene que sener de bajas pierdas , un meo de si validar lo cable coaxial es medir en su extremo (donde el es conectado a la antena) con auxilio de un bueno Wattimetro mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> ...



Daniel respecto a la altura de la torre solo dispongo de 12 metros maximo desde el suelo por eso quiero exprimir al maximo lo que se pueda la poca potencia que tengo usando la antena de 5/8 que compre pero aun no instale y espero me de mejor resultado que el dipolo simple , y con respecto al cable tengo un rg213 de muy buena calidad , creo que ya no vienen tan buenos este tiene varios años y es de puro cobre no como los nuevos de cobre estañado , calculo que debe ser de muy bajas perdidas ,gracias por todos los consejos Daniel


----------



## dalsaur (May 5, 2014)

bueno yo he probados varias antenas, siempre he preferido la dipolo circular, a pesar de lo que dicen y he leído que es para potencia 1kw en adelante, pero yo las he visto con potencias de 40 watt rendir bastante,
amigo, Rodrigo Postigo anímate a construir un dipolo circular y nos cuentas que tal te rindio. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2014)

Bueno quando yo aclare que 30Wattios es +3dbs en relación a 12Wattios eso es a grueso modo solamente para facilitar los calculos, donde en realidad exactamente hablando es de 3,9Dbs y no agrega quasi nada en termos de mas rango de alcançe efectivo.
Quanto a tu cable coaxial RG213 te recomendo medir la potenzia de RF en su extremo final con una buena carga fictia.Haora quanto a enplear un dipolo circular , no si olvide que esa antena tiene -3Dbs de ganancia en relación a un dipolo , eso de deve ao facto de el irradiar 1/2 potenzia en lo plano vertical y 1/2 potenzia en lo plano horizontal , asi tenemos en lo espaço libre (Ether) la conbinación desas dos ploarizaciones criando una polarización circular.
Un modo de recuperar la ganancia es enplillar 2 o mas antenas circulares donde 2 antenas enpilladas tenemos 0Db de ganancia , 4 antenas = +3Dbs , 8 antenas = +6Dbs.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno quando yo aclare que 30Wattios es +3dbs en relación a 12Wattios eso es a grueso modo solamente para facilitar los calculos, donde en realidad exactamente hablando es de 3,9Dbs y no agrega quasi nada en termos de mas rango de alcançe efectivo.
> Quanto a tu cable coaxial RG213 te recomendo medir la potenzia de RF en su extremo final con una buena carga fictia.Haora quanto a enplear un dipolo circular , no si olvide que esa antena tiene -3Dbs de ganancia en relación a un dipolo , eso de deve ao facto de el irradiar 1/2 potenzia en lo plano vertical y 1/2 potenzia en lo plano horizontal , asi tenemos en lo espaço libre (Ether) la conbinación desas dos ploarizaciones criando una polarización circular.
> Un modo de recuperar la ganancia es enplillar 2 o mas antenas circulares donde 2 antenas enpilladas tenemos 0Db de ganancia , 4 antenas = +3Dbs , 8 antenas = +6Dbs.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



daniel te dejo unas fotos de la antena que voy a probar en lugar del dipolo abierto a ver que opinas si me dara mejores resultados aunque lo mas factible seria subirla y probar ando con fiaca para subie a la torre con semejante antena , hechale un vistazo 
aca esta sin los planos de tierra ya que se los voy a colocar al subirla , mira la bobina adaptadora de impedacia y contame si has probado alguna de este tipo a ver si vale la pena subir a cambiarla por el dipolo simple


----------



## ea6rf (May 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno quando yo aclare que 30Wattios es +3dbs en relación a 12Wattios eso es a grueso modo solamente para facilitar los calculos, donde en realidad exactamente hablando es de 3,9Dbs y no agrega quasi nada en termos de mas rango de alcançe efectivo.
> Quanto a tu cable coaxial RG213 te recomendo medir la potenzia de RF en su extremo final con una buena carga fictia.Haora quanto a enplear un dipolo circular , no si olvide que esa antena tiene -3Dbs de ganancia en relación a un dipolo , eso de deve ao facto de el irradiar 1/2 potenzia en lo plano vertical y 1/2 potenzia en lo plano horizontal , asi tenemos en lo espaço libre (Ether) la conbinación desas dos ploarizaciones criando una polarización circular.
> Un modo de recuperar la ganancia es enplillar 2 o mas antenas circulares donde 2 antenas enpilladas tenemos 0Db de ganancia , 4 antenas = +3Dbs , 8 antenas = +6Dbs.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



Bien, he leido atentamente estos ultimos post, el enfasar antenas te puede dar 3 dbs teoricos, digo teoricos porque necesitas adaptar la impedancia haciéndote un enfasador con cable coaxial cortados a medida y de 75ohm, yo si la quieres omnidireccional te aconsejo una antena j como te ha descrito el compañero o mejo que se que dan buenos resultados una isopole si necesitas que aclare algo mas dimelo , en cuanto los 30 w no creo que sea dbs si no dbm no es lo mismo, la potencia se mide en dbm
el cable yo cambiaria el rg 213 que las perdidas son considerables a esas frecuencias por un ecoflex 10 como minimo


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 6, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Bien, he leido atentamente estos ultimos post, el enfasar antenas te puede dar 3 dbs teoricos, digo teoricos porque necesitas adaptar la impedancia haciéndote un enfasador con cable coaxial cortados a medida y de 75ohm, yo si la quieres omnidireccional te aconsejo una antena j como te ha descrito el compañero o mejo que se que dan buenos resultados una isopole si necesitas que aclare algo mas dimelo , en cuanto los 30 w no creo que sea dbs si no dbm no es lo mismo, la potencia se mide en dbm
> el cable yo cambiaria el rg 213 que las perdidas son considerables a esas frecuencias por un ecoflex 10 como minimo



ea6rf te agradezco la acotacion el tema es que ya la compre a la omni y queria probar si me da un mejor alc ance que el dipolo simple , de por si una vez que instale el dipolo me quedo con un ROE 1.6:1 que ya es mucho y no me queria enloquecer para bajarle mas la roe , la idea por el momento es cubrir un poquito mas de distancia con la misma torre de 12 metros y un maximo de 15 W , tengamos en cuenta que aqui es un pueblito chico de unos 4000 habitantes y no pretendo mas que 5-7km a la redonda para arrancar y si da resultado lo de la fm si , agregar torre , al menos 40W y todo lo demas , recien estoy comenzando con esto y la distancia que pretendo tampoco es tanto solo que la cubra bien . muchas gracias a todos los amigos del foro por opinar sobre el tema !!!!


----------



## dalsaur (May 6, 2014)

Hace la prueba con la omni aver como te va.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 6, 2014)

ya vamos a probar dalsaur a ver si mejora o empeora , tengo varios puntos de referencia de casas de conocidos para que me digan si mejoro o empeoro jajajaj los molesto con mesajes de texto a ver si anda todo bien


----------



## ea6rf (May 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ea6rf te agradezco la acotacion el tema es que ya la compre a la omni y queria probar si me da un mejor alc ance que el dipolo simple , de por si una vez que instale el dipolo me quedo con un ROE 1.6:1 que ya es mucho y no me queria enloquecer para bajarle mas la roe , la idea por el momento es cubrir un poquito mas de distancia con la misma torre de 12 metros y un maximo de 15 W , tengamos en cuenta que aqui es un pueblito chico de unos 4000 habitantes y no pretendo mas que 5-7km a la redonda para arrancar y si da resultado lo de la fm si , agregar torre , al menos 40W y todo lo demas , recien estoy comenzando con esto y la distancia que pretendo tampoco es tanto solo que la cubra bien . muchas gracias a todos los amigos del foro por opinar sobre el tema !!!!



Ok, el peoblema de esa antena es que creo que no lleva ajuste , si no te funciona siempre puedes hacer una ground plane para sacar el elemento excitado basta con que tengas presente la siguiente formula 142.5/frecuencia deja un margen de un 5% mas largo para el ajuste final, con las varillas de un paraguas viejo y un conector so239 te ira de fabula eso para la proxima vez


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 6, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Ok, el peoblema de esa antena es que creo que no lleva ajuste , si no te funciona siempre puedes hacer una ground plane para sacar el elemento excitado basta con que tengas presente la siguiente formula 142.5/frecuencia deja un margen de un 5% mas largo para el ajuste final, con las varillas de un paraguas viejo y un conector so239 te ira de fabula eso para la proxima vez



si si es que estaba entre comprar la groun plane y esta , me decidi por esta un poquito mas cara porque la ground plane no tiene ganancia y esta al ser tipo ringo y con una bobina entre el irradiante y masa , el fabricante garantoza casi 5 db de ganancia , respecto a lo que me decias ... si se ajusta el largo de la antena respecto a la frecuencia que la vas a usar y asi obtenes un ROE maximo de 1.2:1 , mira la foto que subi en el post anterior y estan las caracteristicas y las fotos a ver que opinas si es pura mentira o sera una buena antena


----------



## ricbevi (May 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> si si es que estaba entre comprar la groun plane y esta , me decidi por esta un poquito mas cara porque la ground plane no tiene ganancia y esta al ser tipo ringo y con una bobina entre el irradiante y masa , el fabricante garantoza casi 5 db de ganancia , respecto a lo que me decias ... si se ajusta el largo de la antena respecto a la frecuencia que la vas a usar y asi obtenes un ROE maximo de 1.2:1 , mira la foto que subi en el post anterior y estan las caracteristicas y las fotos a ver que opinas si es pura mentira o sera una buena antena



Hola a todos...Rodrigo...La explicación lo mas sencilla posible de un concepto a tener y con los horrores que se puedan cometer al intentar algo así generalizando...tenes un frazada de tamaño fijo(potencia, cable, altura) y lo que logra cambiando la antena por una de mas ganancia es deformar esa frazada pero nunca la podras hacer mas grande de lo que es y alguien se quedara fuera ya que no existe antena con ganancia que irradie en forma de un circulo(mejor dicho semi-esfera) con la misma intensidad los 360º.
Cuando colocas una GP(ganancia 0db) y la empiezas a subir de altura(con respecto a la longitud de onda) la semiesfera tiende a achatarse reforzando la intensidad de los campos existentes en ves de a las alturas(donde no te interesa) al ras de tierra(donde están tus oyentes) igual que cualquier antena pero la ventaja de esta es que lo hace en todas las direcciones mientras que las antenas con "ganancia" lo que hacen es deformar dicha frazada en un sentido en particular pero dejando huecos sin señal o con muy baja señal.
Espero haberte ayudado a entender y ahorrate algunas "pruebas" de las mil y una forma de encender la pólvora y sobre todo a los queridos y torturados amigos ahorrarle algunos SMS .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 6, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola a todos...Rodrigo...La explicación lo mas sencilla posible de un concepto a tener y con los horrores que se puedan cometer al intentar algo así generalizando...tenes un frazada de tamaño fijo(potencia, cable, altura) y lo que logra cambiando la antena por una de mas ganancia es deformar esa frazada pero nunca la podras hacer mas grande de lo que es y alguien se quedara fuera ya que no existe antena con ganancia que irradie en forma de un circulo(mejor dicho semi-esfera) con la misma intensidad los 360º.
> Cuando colocas una GP(ganancia 0db) y la empiezas a subir de altura(con respecto a la longitud de onda) la semiesfera tiende a achatarse reforzando la intensidad de los campos existentes en ves de a las alturas(donde no te interesa) al ras de tierra(donde están tus oyentes) igual que cualquier antena pero la ventaja de esta es que lo hace en todas las direcciones mientras que las antenas con "ganancia" lo que hacen es deformar dicha frazada en un sentido en particular pero dejando huecos sin señal o con muy baja señal.
> Espero haberte ayudado a entender y ahorrate algunas "pruebas" de las mil y una forma de encender la pólvora y sobre todo a los queridos y torturados amigos ahorrarle algunos SMS .
> Saludos.
> ...



ricbevi gracias por la explicacion bueno sera cuestion de probar a ver si una omni con ganancia me da mejor resultado que un solo dipolo abierto, para eso la compre  , o sea ,eso fue lo que me hizo cambiar de antena y comprar algo con ganancia que el fabricante deberia respetar ,aunque sea a corta distancia deberia mejorar, entiendo que hay un abanico de posibilidades y factores y que uno debe pensar en futuro y ampliaciones de potencia y altura para llegar a una distancia de una FM comercial pero por el momento era eso lo que queria una opinion de gente con experiencia que me oriente en los primeros pasos que estoy dando y lo de mejoras o ampliaciones dejarlas de lado por el momento .


----------



## ricbevi (May 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ricbevi gracias por la explicacion bueno sera cuestion de probar a ver si una omni con ganancia me da mejor resultado que un solo dipolo abierto, para eso la compre  , o sea ,eso fue lo que me hizo cambiar de antena y comprar algo con ganancia que el fabricante deberia respetar ,aunque sea a corta distancia deberia mejorar, entiendo que hay un abanico de posibilidades y factores y que uno debe pensar en futuro y ampliaciones de potencia y altura para llegar a una distancia de una FM comercial pero por el momento era eso lo que queria una opinion de gente con experiencia que me oriente en los primeros pasos que estoy dando y lo de mejoras o ampliaciones dejarlas de lado por el momento .



Ok...Recuerda que: la ganancia de las antenas_ *siempre está asociada a alguna forma de  directividad*_ y por otro lado las antenas son elementos pasivos que no pueden amplificar  señales aunque parezca una paradoja...si es transmisión solo dirigen "apuntando" parte de la energia y si es en recepcion tratando de recoger toda la energía posible.
Por otro lado lo que expresa un fabricante de antenas es el máximo refuerzo de señal que se puede esperar en alguna dirección no que sea solo esa en todas las direcciones posibles aunque diga omnidireccional. En si la mayoría de las antenas "algo" emiten en todas las direcciones salvo casos particulares.
Analogicamente a lo que expresa un proveedor de Internet cuando te vente XXMb/s de velocidad lo que no quiere decir que siempre estarás a esa velocidad de forma permanente e indefinida si no que sera el máximo que lograras cuando ellos te lo limiten.
Esa antena no es ni mas ni menos que una 5/8 cagada a la base con planos de tierra como es una antena de móvil de VHF convencional estarás cansado de verlos en los baúles de los coches mediante imanes, goteras o lunetas traseras.
Suerte.


Ric.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 6, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ok...Recuerda que: la ganancia de las antenas_ *siempre está asociada a alguna forma de  directividad*_ y por otro lado las antenas son elementos pasivos que no pueden amplificar  señales aunque parezca una paradoja...si es transmisión solo dirigen "apuntando" parte de la energia y si es en recepcion tratando de recoger toda la energía posible.
> Por otro lado lo que expresa un fabricante de antenas es el máximo refuerzo de señal que se puede esperar en alguna dirección no que sea solo esa en todas las direcciones posibles aunque diga omnidireccional. En si la mayoría de las antenas "algo" emiten en todas las direcciones salvo casos particulares.
> Analogicamente a lo que expresa un proveedor de Internet cuando te vente XXMb/s de velocidad lo que no quiere decir que siempre estarás a esa velocidad de forma permanente e indefinida si no que sera el máximo que lograras cuando ellos te lo limiten.
> Esa antena no es ni mas ni menos que una 5/8 cagada a la base con planos de tierra como es una antena de móvil de VHF convencional estarás cansado de verlos en los baúles de los coches mediante imanes, goteras o lunetas traseras.
> ...




Ric , te agradezco el comentario y por otro lado he visto en muchos foros que maldecian a la pobre 5/8 diciendo que es una porqueria porque la buena adaptacion de impedancia se logra mediante una bobina la cual hace ver unos buenos 50Ω al transmisor pero para eso se roba buena parte de la potencia y la convierte en calor ,eso es lo que supuestamente la hace una mala antena ,veremos si no es tan asi cuando la pruebe .gracias Ric


----------



## ea6rf (May 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Ric , te agradezco el comentario y por otro lado he visto en muchos foros que maldecian a la pobre 5/8 diciendo que es una porqueria porque la buena adaptacion de impedancia se logra mediante una bobina la cual hace ver unos buenos 50Ω al transmisor pero para eso se roba buena parte de la potencia y la convierte en calor ,eso es lo que supuestamente la hace una mala antena ,veremos si no es tan asi cuando la pruebe .gracias Ric



Yo con una 5/8 y 25w en los mejores pases del satelite so50 lo trabajo sin problemas incluso con señal de retorno de 5/3 , todo depende de lo que uno quiera hacer, añadiendo una cosa al comentario de ric es que una ground plane su angulo de radiacion es bajo, si no voy mal es de unos 15° , eso facilita la comunicacion terrestre pero vamos con la antena que has comprado no deberias tener problemas para cubrir la zona.
Lo que te recomiendo es cambiar cuando puedas el cable coaxial por unos de bajas perdidas como cellflex de 1/2 pulgada aunque si quieres algo de la medida del rg 213 un ecoflex 10 es lo suyo , se nota en tx y rx es una mejora sustancial de la estacion , ah me se olvidaba y buenos conectores tipo amphenol shuner ect que son de calidad no chinos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 7, 2014)

gracias ea6rf lo vamos a tomar en cuenta , cuando aflojes estos dias de neblina y lluvia probaremos de poner la 5/8 y les cuento los resultados , muchas gracias a todos por los aportes comentarios y experiencias  compartidas !!!!


----------



## dalsaur (May 7, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias ea6rf lo vamos a tomar en cuenta , cuando aflojes estos dias de neblina y lluvia probaremos de poner la 5/8 y les cuento los resultados , muchas gracias a todos por los aportes comentarios y experiencias  compartidas !!!!



Rodrigo.  haz la prueba y despues sacaremos concluciones. Saludos


----------



## wds657 (May 8, 2014)

hola es la primera vez q*UE* escribo en el foro, y a Rodrigo le digo q*UE*  ando con el mismo tema y con la misma antena, te comento q*UE*  la potencia q*UE*  tengo es de 40 watts (tengo un roimetro wattimetro lodestar q*UE*  me marca eso) la antena es igual a esa q*UE*  tenes el cable es cellflex de media y la altura de 16 metros, cubro 3 km a la redonda, pero a 6 cuadras se empieza a haber zonas de sombra, y llega bastante fuerte la señal, igualmente tengo el lineal con dudas en el calibrado ya q*UE*  se me quemo el tr hace mucho y le puse un 2sc2782 80watts (fuente con 12v 17amperes consumo de 8 amperes), y la verdad q*UE*  sin frecuencimetro y analizador de espectro no puedo calibrar bien, me guio por las interfencias en la tv y otras frecuencias de fm y escuchando la señal con auriculares en con el minimo de sonido a corrimiento de frecuencia (como cuando estaba en banda ciudadana) jajaja, estoy viendo para comprar ese analizador q*UE*  mencionaron de mercadolibre, pero antes quiero ver si encuentro el chip rtl en algun otro sintonizador de tv digital usb asi lo compro a menos, ultimamente hay muchas emisoras y no se q*UE*  frecuencia poner, ya tengo un mapa en mi mente de alrededor de las frecuencias con señales mas debiles, porq*UE*  estan todas ocupadas, y si me pueden dar una mano para tambien saber si pongo 4 dipolos o dejo esta nomas y como calibro el lineal metodos y trucos q*UE*  obtuvieron al calibrar, gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## ea6rf (May 8, 2014)

Otra manera de ganar watios reduciendo perdidas por el cable es poniendo si cabe el amplificador arriba , pegado a la antena con una caja estanca y excitandolo desde abajo


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 8, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> *hola es la primera vez q escribo en el foro, y a Rodrigo le digo q ando con el mismo tema y con la misma antena, te comento q la potencia q tengo es de 40 watts (tengo un roimetro wattimetro lodestar q me marca eso) la antena es igual a esa q tenes el cable es cellflex de media y la altura de 16 metros, cubro 3 km a la redonda, pero a 6 cuadras se empieza a haber zonas de sombra, y llega bastante fuerte la señal, igualmente tengo el lineal con dudas en el calibrado ya q se me quemo el tr hace mucho y le puse un 2sc2782 80watts (fuente con 12v 17amperes consumo de 8 amperes), y la verdad q sin frecuencimetro y analizador de espectro no puedo calibrar bien, me guio por las interfencias en la tv y otras frecuencias de fm y escuchando la señal con auriculares en con el minimo de sonido a corrimiento de frecuencia (como cuando estaba en banda ciudadana) jajaja, estoy viendo para comprar ese analizador q mencionaron de mercadolibre, pero antes quiero ver si encuentro el chip rtl en algun otro sintonizador de tv digital usb asi lo compro a menos, ultimamente hay muchas emisoras y no se q frecuencia poner, ya tengo un mapa en mi mente de alrededor de las frecuencias con señales mas debiles, porq estan todas ocupadas, y si me pueden dar una mano para tambien saber si pongo 4 dipolos o dejo esta nomas y como calibro el lineal metodos y trucos q obtuvieron al calibrar, gracias y saludos a todos *



Hola wds657 mira aca segun daniel lopes que me fue guiando si no aumentas el triple  la potencia basicamente seria lo mismo o no notarias tanto la diferencia ,yo con el dipolo simple sin ganancia un rg 213 ,10-12W se me hace imposible creer que cubra lo mismo que vos que estas teniendo un cable mejor ,la antena calibrada y 40W , algo debe estar mal ,ojala yo tuviera 16-18 metros de torre como vos ,yo lo unico que tengo es una vieja torre de antena de tv que estaba en la casa que alquile  y para arrancar me sirvio porque al no poder tirar riendas no creo poder agregar algun tramo ,de todos modos creo que este viernes viene un amigo y subimos la 5/8 , de entrada la dejo con la misma potencia 10-12W y la pruebo para comentar los resultados , si no me da  resultados mejores (la bajo de una patada ) y vuelvo a mi pobre dipolo sin ganancia ,es es mi gran inquietud poner la 5/8 con planos de tierra calibrada y que me de menos alcance que el dipolo .
bueno wds657 respecto a la calibracion del lineal calculo que no debe haber ningun secreto , es cuestion de ponerse y probar , mira yo tenia un lineal de 144Mhz ,marca Phanter , entrada 3.5a7W salida 30W , no habia forma de hacerlo andar en 88-108 me daba roe con carga fantasma  (increible )hasta que se me dio por cambiar los trimer de salida por trimer de presion y empece a calibrar entrada y salida con 4W de entrada 13.5v me dio generosos  35W de salida ,le hice un filtro pasa bajos y mantuvo la potencia , asi que es cuestion de probar amigo , si te puedo ayudar en algo me decis que si esta a mi alcance ahi estare 





ea6rf dijo:


> Otra manera de ganar watios reduciendo perdidas por el cable es poniendo si cabe el amplificador arriba , pegado a la antena con una caja estanca y excitandolo desde abajo


hola ea6rf vos decis ? algien se animara a poner un ampli al aire libre jajaja por mas caja estanca creo que el ampli debe tener circulacion de aire no ? 
yo no me animaria a semejante asaña , deberia de ser muy malo el cable para tener tantas perdidas y que uno se le de por poner el apli en la torre ,imaginate para hacer algun tipo de servicio al ampli .... yo colgado a 12 metros calibrando los trimer jajaja


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 9, 2014)

Bueno aca una consulta para los expertos , porque todo lineal que armo me calienta el trimer de colector , siempre pasa eso , que opinion asl respecto tienen


----------



## dalsaur (May 9, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Bueno aca una consulta para los expertos , porque todo lineal que armo me calienta el trimer de colector , siempre pasa eso , que opinion asl respecto tienen



Eso es normal en la RF es casi el mismo ptimcipio de los hornos micro ondas. Por eso es que a los lineales a salida siempre llevan trimer de ceramica. Veras que al desconectar el lineal la temperatura del trimmer baja. Para mi es una forma mas de.testiar que el lineal esta trabajando.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 9, 2014)

si pero calientan demasiado para mi gusto , la ceramica te quema los dedos dalsaur , me imagino en un lineal de 200 300W lo que debe ser eso un HORNO !!!!


----------



## dalsaur (May 9, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> si pero calientan demasiado para mi gusto , la ceramica te quema los dedos dalsaur , me imagino en un lineal de 200 300W lo que debe ser eso un HORNO !!!!



Si eso deve ser asi a alta potencia quien se atreveria a tocar un trimmer. Yo toque una bobina de un lineal de 60w y me quedaron las espiras pintadas en el dedo. Jejejeje 

Devo aclarar que la RF. Es perjudicial para la salud. He leido que daña las neuronas.


----------



## ea6rf (May 10, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Hola wds657 mira aca segun daniel lopes que me fue guiando si no aumentas el triple  la potencia basicamente seria lo mismo o no notarias tanto la diferencia ,yo con el dipolo simple sin ganancia un rg 213 ,10-12W se me hace imposible creer que cubra lo mismo que vos que estas teniendo un cable mejor ,la antena calibrada y 40W , algo debe estar mal ,ojala yo tuviera 16-18 metros de torre como vos ,yo lo unico que tengo es una vieja torre de antena de tv que estaba en la casa que alquile  y para arrancar me sirvio porque al no poder tirar riendas no creo poder agregar algun tramo ,de todos modos creo que este viernes viene un amigo y subimos la 5/8 , de entrada la dejo con la misma potencia 10-12W y la pruebo para comentar los resultados , si no me da  resultados mejores (la bajo de una patada ) y vuelvo a mi pobre dipolo sin ganancia ,es es mi gran inquietud poner la 5/8 con planos de tierra calibrada y que me de menos alcance que el dipolo .
> bueno wds657 respecto a la calibracion del lineal calculo que no debe haber ningun secreto , es cuestion de ponerse y probar , mira yo tenia un lineal de 144Mhz ,marca Phanter , entrada 3.5a7W salida 30W , no habia forma de hacerlo andar en 88-108 me daba roe con carga fantasma  (increible )hasta que se me dio por cambiar los trimer de salida por trimer de presion y empece a calibrar entrada y salida con 4W de entrada 13.5v me dio generosos  35W de salida ,le hice un filtro pasa bajos y mantuvo la potencia , asi que es cuestion de probar amigo , si te puedo ayudar en algo me decis que si esta a mi alcance ahi estare
> 
> 
> ...



Nosotros lo hacemosen frecuencias altas a partir de 1'2ghz para evitar perdidas , una vez ajustado todo en caja estanca y ventiladores incluso hay que ponen el txverter arriba y solo hay la bajada de la f.i.


----------



## wds657 (May 10, 2014)

mira Fernando, yo estuve calibrando el lineal y me da la misma potencia siempre y llega igual, pero hay una diferencia q*UE* donde estas vos hay pocas emisoras yo tengo todas ocupadas, y tengo q*UE* ver cual llega mas baja, el otro dia contento en la 96.3 no habia ninguna radio puse ahi a transmitir un amigo me escuchaba en su auto, a 25 cuadras, de golpe me dice a los 2 dias q*UE* si estoy pasando musica arabe por whatsapp jajaja le dije no, metal como siempre, y ahi ya otra vez sopa, pero bueno yo creo q*UE* si no pongo 300 watts aca no voy a poder hacer radio, vengo desde agosto del año pasado con esto asi q*UE* mira, sabes cuantas noches estuve calibrando despues de las 1:00? por las interferencias queriendo llegar mas lejos ajustando trimmers? jajjaaja aca los vecinos se habian olvidado (cuando tenia banda ciiudadana les hacia interferencias en la tv )y apenas ven una raya me dicen sos vos? asi q*UE* vere q*UE* hago, tengo una idea de andar buscando alguna frecuencia de fm q*UE* tenga una radio debil pero voy a tener q*UE* comprar un sintoamplificador q*UE* tenga s-meter asi veo la señal, ya no se q*UE* hacer la altura me limita a 17 metros y quiero llegar a los 5km a la redonda, pero hay tantas radios q*UE* a veces vas escuchando en el auto una y cambia a 3 emisoras distintas en 4 km en la misma frecuencia, est*A*ba viendo esa antena q*UE* mencionaron aca la Antena Spectral Isopole, ya probe la slim jim y no me da resultados, es mejor la omni, queria saber si alguien me puede decir, q*UE* tan lejos en menor frecuencia se puede alcanzar entre 88 y 108, cuantos kmtrs mas?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Bueno aca una consulta para los expertos , porque todo lineal que armo me calienta el trimer de colector , siempre pasa eso , que opinion asl respecto tienen


Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil!
Bueno atendendo a las enquietudes de lo estimado amigo Don Rodrigo Postigo , lo que genera lo demasiado calientamento en los conponentes  ( bobinas y capacitores) de lo circuito de Colector o Dreno ( eso dependendo da tecnologia enpleada en lo transistor de salida de RF) es en realidad la elevada corriente (esa es en amperes)que atravesa eses conponentes( "L y C") y por puro efecto joule hay lo calientamento por perdidas en los mismos , esas perdidas son en los capacitores las inductancias parasitas y en los inductores la qualidad o resistividad de lo material en que es conposto ese inductor.
Un meo de bajar lo calientamento demasiado  en capacitores es premeramente enplear capacitores de mui buena qualidad en RF como por ejenplo los capacitores de Mica Plateada Blindados o mejor ainda enplear los  capacitores ceramicos tipo "Chip ATC" de lo fabricante norteamericano "ATC" (American Tecnologies Ceramics). Quando eses buenos tipos non son disponibles en las manos una salida es enplear varios capacitores ceramicos disco en paralelo de modo performar la misma capacitancia equivalente de lo capacitor ayustable que tanto si calienta , eso se deve ao facto que la fuerte corriente de RF es dibidida entre els ( los capacitores paralelos) y su calientamento tanbien .
Haora quanto a los inductores un meo de bajar  su perdidas es bañar electroliticamente lo conductor mectalico que conpoen lo inductor( ese generalmente es cubre) en plata o oro. Eso se deve ao facto que la corriente de RF caminar solamente por  la "pele"( efecto pelicular) de lo conductor , como esa nueva "pele" es haora de un metal mas nobre (plata o oro) despues de lo baño electrolitico y contiene una resistividad menor , las perdidas son menores y lo efecto "Joule" es menor.
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones , qualquer duda adicional contesteme , es un plaser platicarmos.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 10, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> mira Fernando, yo estuve calibrando el lineal y me da la misma potencia siempre y llega igual, pero hay una diferencia q*UE* donde estas vos hay pocas emisoras yo tengo todas ocupadas, y tengo q*UE* ver cual llega mas baja, el otro dia contento en la 96.3 no habia ninguna radio puse ahi a transmitir un amigo me escuchaba en su auto, a 25 cuadras, de golpe me dice a los 2 dias q*UE* si estoy pasando musica arabe por whatsapp jajaja le dije no, metal como siempre, y ahi ya otra vez sopa, pero bueno yo creo q*UE* si no pongo 300 watts aca no voy a poder hacer radio, vengo desde agosto del año pasado con esto asi q*UE* mira, sabes cuantas noches estuve calibrando despues de las 1:00? por las interferencias queriendo llegar mas lejos ajustando trimmers? jajjaaja aca los vecinos se habian olvidado (cuando tenia banda ciiudadana les hacia interferencias en la tv )y apenas ven una raya me dicen sos vos? asi q*UE* vere q*UE* hago, tengo una idea de andar buscando alguna frecuencia de fm q*UE* tenga una radio debil pero voy a tener q*UE* comprar un sintoamplificador q*UE* tenga s-meter asi veo la señal, ya no se q*UE* hacer la altura me limita a 17 metros y quiero llegar a los 5km a la redonda, pero hay tantas radios q*UE* a veces vas escuchando en el auto una y cambia a 3 emisoras distintas en 4 km en la misma frecuencia, est*A*ba viendo esa antena q*UE* mencionaron aca la Antena Spectral Isopole, ya probe la slim jim y no me da resultados, es mejor la omni, queria saber si alguien me puede decir, q*UE* tan lejos en menor frecuencia se puede alcanzar entre 88 y 108, cuantos kmtrs mas?



Hola wds657,Sere curioso ,en que ciudad vivis que tiene esas condiciones ,en su espectro radioelectrico? Mar del Plata Quizas?????


Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 10, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil!
> Bueno atendendo a las enquietudes de lo estimado amigo Don Rodrigo Postigo , lo que genera lo demasiado calientamento en los conponentes  ( bobinas y capacitores) de lo circuito de Colector o Dreno ( eso dependendo da tecnologia enpleada en lo transistor de salida de RF) es en realidad la elevada corriente (esa es en amperes)que atravesa eses conponentes( "L y C") y por puro efecto joule hay lo calientamento por perdidas en los mismos , esas perdidas son en los capacitores las inductancias parasitas y en los inductores la qualidad o resistividad de lo material en que es conposto ese inductor.
> Un meo de bajar lo calientamento demasiado  en capacitores es premeramente enplear capacitores de mui buena qualidad en RF como por ejenplo los capacitores de Mica Plateada Blindados o mejor ainda enplear los  capacitores ceramicos tipo "Chip ATC" de lo fabricante norteamericano "ATC" (American Tecnologies Ceramics). Quando eses buenos tipos non son disponibles en las manos una salida es enplear varios capacitores ceramicos disco en paralelo de modo performar la misma capacitancia equivalente de lo capacitor ayustable que tanto si calienta , eso se deve ao facto que la fuerte corriente de RF es dibidida entre els ( los capacitores paralelos) y su calientamento tanbien .
> Haora quanto a los inductores un meo de bajar  su perdidas es bañar electroliticamente lo conductor mectalico que conpoen lo inductor( ese generalmente es cubre) en plata o oro. Eso se deve ao facto que la corriente de RF caminar solamente por  la "pele"( efecto pelicular) de lo conductor , como esa nueva "pele" es haora de un metal mas nobre (plata o oro) despues de lo baño electrolitico y contiene una resistividad menor , las perdidas son menores y lo efecto "Joule" es menor.
> ...



Gracias Daniel Lopes como siempre un gusto leer sus explicaciones y enseñanzas en base a experiencia con circuitos de rf , yo en la salida de potencis de transistor 2sc2640 Bipolar NPN era un (Phanter425 144mhz para handy ) le puse alambre 0.8 o 1mm no recuerdo bien pero como dices el efecto piel hace que a tanta frecuencia la corriente solo circule por la capa mas exterior del alambre , respecto a los trimer de presion si uno los reemplaza por capacitores fijos ya no tendria la posibilidad de cambiarlo de frecuencia , ya que estamos te pregunto , hasta que potencia soporta un trimer ceramico ? se sabe ? es segun el tamaño ? el fabricante lo deberia decir ? como se puede orientar uno en eso ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2014)

Caro Rodrigo , usteds puede agregar en paralelo con un trimmer alguns capacitores ceramico disco , asi hay la possibilidad de algun ayuste en frequencia y do mismo modo la elevada corriente de RF es dibidida entre els (capacitores fijos mas lo trimmer).
Generalmente quanto major for un trimmer fisicamente hablando , major es su maxima capacitancia possible en  si obtenir  del y tanbien capacidad en soportar mas corriente de RF.
Una sugerencia es resfriar todos los conponentes( capacitores , inductores, transistores)  que conpoen lo lineal con un ventilador ,asi bajando su tenperatura por arrefecimento forzado y evitando la tan molesta deriva termica (canbio de valor electrico por tenperatura).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 11, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Rodrigo , usteds puede agregar en paralelo con un trimmer alguns capacitores ceramico disco , asi hay la possibilidad de algun ayuste en frequencia y do mismo modo la elevada corriente de RF es dibidida entre els (capacitores fijos mas lo trimmer).
> Generalmente quanto major for un trimmer fisicamente hablando , major es su maxima capacitancia possible en  si obtenir  del y tanbien capacidad en soportar mas corriente de RF.
> Una sugerencia es resfriar todos los conponentes( capacitores , inductores, transistores)  que conpoen lo lineal con un ventilador ,asi bajando su tenperatura por arrefecimento forzado y evitando la tan molesta deriva termica (canbio de valor electrico por tenperatura).
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



gracias daniel , tenia pensado ventilar el lineal conpleto pero me parecio raro que nadie tenga problemas de temperatura en lineales de hasta mas potencia ,por eso te preguntaba si un trimer de presion es para una cierta cantidad de potencia o si de alguna manera se puede saber , gracias


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 11, 2014)

Muchachos una reverenda desgracia la antena nueva 5/8 con planos de tierra , la voy a probar abajo porque la subio mi amigo a la torre de 12 metros y el dipolo que estaba puesto tenia 1.5:1 de roe , la antena nueva arriba de 4.5:1 de roe , la verdad super desconcertado ,no se si lo que deje el dipolo puesto y le estorbaba o porque ,pero un asco la antena , la voy a probar sola en el medio del patio con un RG213 aparte y lejos de  cualquier obstaculo , si no baja a 1,1:1 de de roe la tiro a la mierda y chau 100 dolares pero no puedo renegar tanto con algo nuevo que me vendieron como una maravilla ,le dejo una cuota de fe ya que el irradiante del dipolo estaba cerca u no estaba solita en la punta del mastil como deberia ser , en estos dias comento resultados asi si es que no sirve no se gastan en comprar semejante porqueria , saludos a todos



Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias daniel , tenia pensado ventilar el lineal conpleto pero me parecio raro que nadie tenga problemas de temperatura en lineales de hasta mas potencia ,por eso te preguntaba si un trimer de presion es para una cierta cantidad de potencia o si de alguna manera se puede saber , gracias



daniel con ceramico disco te referis a las lentajas comunes de 50Volt ? o deberia ser de mayor voltaje ?


----------



## crimson (May 11, 2014)

Je... hace unos 20 años compré una antena Comet doble 5/8 para la banda de 6 metros a u$s180. Luego de instalada arriba de la torre rendía más la paraguitas de 10metros transmachada que esa porquería... en fin, son los costos del aprendizaje (lástima que son tan caros...)
Saludos C


----------



## wds657 (May 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Muchachos una reverenda desgracia la antena nueva 5/8 con planos de tierra , la voy a probar abajo porque la subio mi amigo a la torre de 12 metros y el dipolo que estaba puesto tenia 1.5:1 de roe , la antena nueva arriba de 4.5:1 de roe , la verdad super desconcertado ,no se si lo que deje el dipolo puesto y le estorbaba o porque ,pero un asco la antena , la voy a probar sola en el medio del patio con un RG213 aparte y lejos de  cualquier obstaculo , si no baja a 1,1:1 de de roe la tiro a la mierda y chau 100 dolares pero no puedo renegar tanto con algo nuevo que me vendieron como una maravilla ,le dejo una cuota de fe ya que el irradiante del dipolo estaba cerca u no estaba solita en la punta del mastil como deberia ser , en estos dias comento resultados asi si es que no sirve no se gastan en comprar semejante porqueria , saludos a todos
> 
> 
> 
> daniel con ceramico disco te referis a las lentajas comunes de 50Volt ? o deberia ser de mayor voltaje ?



Rodrigo, te comento que la antena esa yo tengo la misma y posiblemente al ajustar el conector muy fuertr se gira dentro una bobina y queda en corto automaticamente el conector del otro lado el conductor central y la masa, yo el roe aca no tengo mas de 2 y antes la tenia en 1,7 pero al cambiar de frecuencia subio yo probaria abajo y si te sigue dando 4 de roe desarmala en la parte del conector y el tubo negro dentro veras la bobina tocando, a mi me paso eso, y la volvi a poner porque obtengo mejor señal de transmision con esa que con la slim jim o un dipolo. Ahora pregunto en general alguien conoce la antena isopole ya que investigue y dicen que es muy superior a todas las antenas omnidireccional es


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 11, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Je... hace unos 20 años compré una antena Comet doble 5/8 para la banda de 6 metros a u$s180. Luego de instalada arriba de la torre rendía más la paraguitas de 10metros transmachada que esa porquería... en fin, son los costos del aprendizaje (lástima que son tan caros...)
> Saludos C



crimson como puede ser que me vendieron esa antena por buena y era una ensalada de roe ? lo voy a matar al vendedor de mercado libre , es una casa de buenos aires que se dedica a comunicaciones y me la super recomendo , la verdad sin palabras  no puedo ceer que sea una inmundicia  con 100 dolares me compraba 2 dipolos y los enfasaba , para ahorrarme el kilombo de enfasar cosa que no he aprendido y por tener solo 10W de salida me incline por esta tan recomendada y al final fue peor





wds657 dijo:


> Rodrigo, te comento que la antena esa yo tengo la misma y posiblemente al ajustar el conector muy fuertr se gira dentro una bobina y queda en corto automaticamente el conector del otro lado el conductor central y la masa, yo el roe aca no tengo mas de 2 y antes la tenia en 1,7 pero al cambiar de frecuencia subio yo probaria abajo y si te sigue dando 4 de roe desarmala en la parte del conector y el tubo negro dentro veras la bobina tocando, a mi me paso eso, y la volvi a poner porque obtengo mejor señal de transmision con esa que con la slim jim o un dipolo. Ahora pregunto en general alguien conoce la antena isopole ya que investigue y dicen que es muy superior a todas las antenas omnidireccional es


wds657 voy a verificar lo que me decis veo que hablamos de exactamente la misma antena con la bobina de acople negra ,y te aviso , ojala sea eso , mañana la pruebo abajo y comento los resultados , ahora porque 1.7 de roe tenias ? no deberias tener 1.2 maximo bien ajustada ????

menos de 1.7 no te dio nunca ? parea eso dejo el dipolo que me esta dando 1.5 de roe , aunque supuestamente con la omni tendria ganancia ???


----------



## wds657 (May 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> wds657 voy a verificar lo que me decis veo que hablamos de exactamente la misma antena con la bobina de acople negra ,y te aviso , ojala sea eso , mañana la pruebo abajo y comento los resultados , ahora porque 1.7 de roe tenias ? no deberias tener 1.2 maximo bien ajustada ????
> 
> menos de 1.7 no te dio nunca ? parea eso dejo el dipolo que me esta dando 1.5 de roe , aunque supuestamente con la omni tendria ganancia ???



Mira yo tengo un medidor de roe  lodestar de 1.5 a 150 mhz creo  que mide bien pero tengo el lineal q no se si esta bien  calibrado segun ajusto los trimmers sube y baja la roe por eso, pero la otra vez ajuste demasiado el conector y se fue a full de escala el roe y era por lo que te dije es como cortocicuitar la punta del cable. Avisame si mejoro la señal tambien saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> crimson como puede ser que me vendieron esa antena por buena y era una ensalada de roe ? lo voy a matar al vendedor de mercado libre , es una casa de buenos aires que se dedica a comunicaciones y me la super recomendo , la verdad sin palabras  no puedo ceer que sea una inmundicia  con 100 dolares me compraba 2 dipolos y los enfasaba , para ahorrarme el kilombo de enfasar cosa que no he aprendido y por tener solo 10W de salida me incline por esta tan recomendada y al final fue peor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay desarme la bobina, efectivamente esta todo en corto. La voy a acomodar y la voy a probar.





wds657 dijo:


> Mira yo tengo un medidor de roe  lodestar de 1.5 a 150 mhz creo  que mide bien pero tengo el lineal q no se si esta bien  calibrado segun ajusto los trimmers sube y baja la roe por eso, pero la otra vez ajuste demasiado el conector y se fue a full de escala el roe y era por lo que te dije es como cortocicuitar la punta del cable. Avisame si mejoro la señal tambien saludos



bue ahi acomode todo , lo que no me cierra de lo que me decis que tocando los trimer de la potencia bajas la roe  vos cuando la hiciste no la calibraste con una carga fantasma de 50Ω ??? porque en teoria eso seria lo correcto y despues si muestra o no roe seria si o si la antena , opino yo , que decis


----------



## wds657 (May 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ay desarme la bobina, efectivamente esta todo en corto. La voy a acomodar y la voy a probar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema de la bobina es asi como cuatro vueltas a masa y las otras vueltas al irradiante q son como ocho y en la salida del conector del conductor central con un cable de un cm conectado entre la cuarta vuelta q va a masa y las demas al irradiante, conecte una carga fantasma casera hecha con  resistencias de un watt son como 70 no recuerdo ahora que marca 50 ohms o 52 tampoco me acuerdo porque la hice hace mucho son de carbon y conectadas con dos placas isla en cada extremo y un cable de teflon de diez centimetros del conector pl soldados la masa y agujeree en el centro y pase el conductor central soldado del otro lado, me marca 1,7 de roe por mas q cambie frecuencia y tambien lo inverti para ver si marcaba mal y marca lo mismo o sea para mi marca mal deduzco que la antena tenga 1,3 de roe pero un medidor de roe bueno esta fuera de mi alcance ademas quizas el lineal este mal calibrado pero no intente calibrarlo con menos roe con la carga sino con maximos watts q son 60 y con la antena me marca 75 ni idea porque este medidor de roe es watimetro tambien y marca hasta 100 watts


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 11, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> El tema de la bobina es asi como cuatro vueltas a masa y las otras vueltas al irradiante q son como ocho y en la salida del conector del conductor central con un cable de un cm conectado entre la cuarta vuelta q va a masa y las demas al irradiante, conecte una carga fantasma casera hecha con  resistencias de un watt son como 70 no recuerdo ahora que marca 50 ohms o 52 tampoco me acuerdo porque la hice hace mucho son de carbon y conectadas con dos placas isla en cada extremo y un cable de teflon de diez centimetros del conector pl soldados la masa y agujeree en el centro y pase el conductor central soldado del otro lado, me marca 1,7 de roe por mas q cambie frecuencia y tambien lo inverti para ver si marcaba mal y marca lo mismo o sea para mi marca mal deduzco que la antena tenga 1,3 de roe pero un medidor de roe bueno esta fuera de mi alcance ademas quizas el lineal este mal calibrado pero no intente calibrarlo con menos roe con la carga sino con maximos watts q son 60 y con la antena me marca 75 ni idea porque este medidor de roe es watimetro tambien y marca hasta 100 watts



si eso me pasaba con un medidor de roe de esos comunes de DIR/REF  10/100W SWR/POWER no son muy confiables , ademas con esa carga fantasma por mas fea que este hecha te deberia marcar 0 (cero) de ROE , sin con un tester te marca 49/50Ω ya deberia ser una carga exacta o ideal y no puede producir ROE asi que desconfia de tu medidor tranquilo , yo tengo uno de esos y un AKIGAWA (japon) es mas tengo ganas de tener otro porque para un BIRD41 no me da el cuero pero este  AKIGAWA 20W baja y 200W alta me dio muchisimas  satisfacciones


----------



## wds657 (May 12, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola wds657,Sere curioso ,en que ciudad vivis que tiene esas condiciones ,en su espectro radioelectrico? Mar del Plata Quizas?????
> 
> 
> Saludos.



hola Griego, perdon pero no habia leido tu pregunta ya que me manejo mas con celular (me sancionaron aca por abreviar "qUE" no sabia eso) que con pc, estoy en el partido de malvinas argentinas y aca no hay frecuencia libre, solo me falta ir a los alrededores y escanear toda la banda comercial y elegir la que menos qrm tenga el problema qUE ya me fui a un punto y suenan 3 en la misma frecuencia, habia elegido una pero pusieron una emisora fuerte y deje todo en standbye, hasta pagina en facebook que via internet sigue emitiendo https://www.facebook.com/fmpower961 un bajon que tenga que reasignar frecuencia...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2014)

Hola a todos , aca en Brasil lo gobierno pretende a curto prazo estender la banda de FM broadcast hasta 76Mhz cancelando los canales 5 y 6 de TV (VHF bajo) en ciudad donde no hay ese servicio.
Asi que ese servicio andar teremos que conpra nuevos radio FM con esa banda estendida (76 hasta 108Mhz). 
La premera idea es fornir ese nuevos canales a las viejas  emisoras de AM que operan en ondas medias (530 hasta 1650Khz)(para mi eso es seguramente una especie de apagón analogico).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

La banda de 76 - 108Mhz, en algunos países está asignada a FM Comercial, entre ellos Japón.

La parte de espectro comprendida entre 76Mhz y 87,5 Mhz, normalmente,  está asignada al servicio Móvil Terrestre, aunque lo cierto es que ya  apenas se usa, sería buena idea liberar es parte del espectro y asignarlo a la FM comercial.

Lo de dar de baja la parte del espectro de OM (540Khz - 1650 Khz) no creo que de momento se llegue a producir y menos en países como Brasil.

Hay que tener en cuenta que muchos países tienen una gran extensión y núcleos rurales muy dispersos, si queremos tener una  buena cobertura, la FM ( 87,5Mhz - 108Mhz), por su alcance "visual" no es la solución, la Onda Media y la Onda Corta siguen siendo necesarias.  Mi flamante Kenwood R5000 me siguirá dándome muy buenos ratos de escucha .

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2014)

Hola estimado Don Miguelus , la banda de radiodifusión en FM en lo Japón es de 76 hasta 96Mhz.
Haora los canales 5 y 6 de televisión analogica en VHF bajo aca en Brasil es conpreendida entre 76 hasta 88Mhz.
 Quanto a lo apagón analogico de AM en ondas medias (530 hasta 1650Khz) es una idea mia y incluso alguns conpañeros aca acoerdan con esa possibilidad. Semana pasada yo lee en un jornal donde lo gobierno brasileño pretende futuramente donar a todas familias carentes (de plata) receptores digitales para TV via satelite en la banda "C" (3,7 hasta 4,2Ghz) en canbio a quien tener en su casa instalado los  antiguos analogicos quando tener lo apagón analogico en esa banda. actualmente hay quízaz miliones de receptores analogicos andando por aca (Brasil) y un apagón analogico resulta en miliones de receptores analogicos atirados a la basura.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (May 12, 2014)

Miguelus

En Sud-América, Norte América la banda de 76 a 88 esta asignada a los canales de tv 5 y 6; dado que tenemos una canalización de 6 MHz de ancho de banda por canal de tv. Distinto es el caso de Europa que tiene 7 MHz.

Por otra parte cuando dices Móvil Terrestre, nosotros (Argentina seguro) tenemos asignada la banda de 72 a 76 MHz para ese aspecto, que no siempre se uso.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2014)

Hola a todos aca en Brasil la banda de 72 hasta 76Mhz es designada para radio control (telecomando), pero  esa actualmente es quasi obsoleta por causa de nuevos equipos mui mas seguros por andar con tecnologia de modulación totalmente digital en microondas ( 2,4Ghz y 5,8Ghz ).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 14, 2014)

y como va Rodrigo el tema de la antena?, aca cambie un tr del lineal 2sc2540 por un 2n2166 y no tengo mas armonicas, el lineal son dos tr el 2n2166 y 2sc2782 que entran 15 watts del tx, porque se me quemo el 2sc2540 y al cambiarlo por ese desaparecieron las armonicas y tengo mejor señal, asi que solucione el lineal, me falta el tema de la antena...


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 14, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> y como va Rodrigo el tema de la antena?, aca cambie un tr del lineal 2sc2540 por un 2n2166 y no tengo mas armonicas, el lineal son dos tr el 2n2166 y 2sc2782 que entran 15 watts del tx, porque se me quemo el 2sc2540 y al cambiarlo por ese desaparecieron las armonicas y tengo mejor señal, asi que solucione el lineal, me falta el tema de la antena...



Hola wds657 la verdad que subimos la antena ayer , la cobertura parece ser la misma dentro del pueblo eso si la reo bajo a 1.1:1 pero no sali a probar la afuera , la deje con los 10W originales para comparar y veremos si sale afuera del pueblo como antes , tengo el presentimiento de que la bobina de la antena para adaptar perfecta la impedancia me convierte parte de la potencia en calor como toda 5/8 , al menos parece que no empeoro , igual si no me gustan los resultados le pondre nuevamente el dipolo abierto nomas .
mi idea original de cambiar de antena era evitar algunos lugares de sombra en el pueblo y no tener que agregar mas potencia ,les comento resultados en el dia si llego a probar , saludos a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> y como va Rodrigo el tema de la antena?, aca cambie un tr del lineal 2sc2540 por un 2n2166 y no tengo mas armonicas, el lineal son dos tr el 2n2166 y 2sc2782 que entran 15 watts del tx, porque se me quemo el 2sc2540 y al cambiarlo por ese desaparecieron las armonicas y tengo mejor señal, asi que solucione el lineal, me falta el tema de la antena...


Hola caro wds657, se no for muchas mucha molestias ? poderias ustedes subir los planos dese amplificador de RF que aclaras aca ?.
!Muchas gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro wds657, se no for muchas mucha molestias ? poderias ustedes subir los planos dese amplificador de RF que aclaras aca ?.
> !Muchas gracias!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel Lopes, bueno aca subo fotos de todo el transmisor, el mismo se realizo dentro de lo que era una base intermec 9181 que transmitia en 900mhz 3 watts, se saco todo y con amoladora se le hizo esos cortes para poner dos coolers de pc a 12 volts, uno entra el aire, el otro lo saca, el frente se le hizo unos cortes para acomodar el frente de un transmisor de 15 watts estereo, afuera se le puso dos bornes de parlantes uno atras otro adelante para conectar otra a masa o negativo de la fuente atras y adelante un cable a tierra, las fuentes una es de pc la mas chica anulada los voltajes que no se usan, solo los 12 volts y alimenta el transmisor de 15 watts, y la otra fuente es de 15 volts 15 amperes dentro de un gabinete de otra fuente de pc atx, cualquier cosa me preguntan

*aca el link a full calidad de imágenes*
*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0achcxigsxo00xg/AADREKpax3Y9M0n7uOxSVKyea*


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes te hago una consulta o a alguno de los muchachos con experiencia se les a planteado el problema de no conseguir la famosa VK200 ?? es facil de reemplazar , muchos ponen una resistencia de 1mega o mas y sobre eso bobinan con un alambre fino , que pasa si uno usa ese metodo  para realizar los lineales ?

wds657 te quiero contar que no se porque no las puedo ver a las fotos de tu FM , no se si a daniel le pasa lo mismo o las pudo ver , para que si es un error en la subida lo corrijas asi las veo , gracias


----------



## wds657 (May 14, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel Lopes te hago una consulta o a alguno de los muchachos con experiencia se les a planteado el problema de no conseguir la famosa VK200 ?? es facil de reemplazar , muchos ponen una resistencia de 1mega o mas y sobre eso bobinan con un alambre fino , que pasa si uno usa ese metodo  para realizar los lineales ?
> 
> wds657 te quiero contar que no se porque no las puedo ver a las fotos de tu FM , no se si a daniel le pasa lo mismo o las pudo ver , para que si es un error en la subida lo corrijas asi las veo , gracias




si ahi las subi a dropbox puse el link


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 14, 2014)

ahi las via a las fotos por medio del enlace , super monraje el tuyo wds657 con tantos componentes me pierdo , muy bueno


----------



## wds657 (May 14, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ahi las via a las fotos por medio del enlace , super monraje el tuyo wds657 con tantos componentes me pierdo , muy bueno



jajaj si quizas medio desastroso en el tema de la placa lineal pero asi anda jajaj, que me perdonen los moderadores pero edite como 30 veces el texto por el tema de las imagenes y links


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel Lopes te hago una consulta o a alguno de los muchachos con experiencia se les a planteado el problema de no conseguir la famosa VK200 ?? es facil de reemplazar , muchos ponen una resistencia de 1mega o mas y sobre eso bobinan con un alambre fino , que pasa si uno usa ese metodo  para realizar los lineales ?
> 
> wds657 te quiero contar que no se porque no las puedo ver a las fotos de tu FM , no se si a daniel le pasa lo mismo o las pudo ver , para que si es un error en la subida lo corrijas asi las veo , gracias


Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo, realmente no es nada facil obtenir lo famoso choke "VK200" por esas latitudes , pero yo ya lo encontre el en viejos monitores CRT coloridos de ordenadores(PC) marca "LG" , es possible tanbien encontralos en viejos Modens o mismo roteadores de la  marca "D-Link".
Quízaz en la Internet  hay alguien que los inporte de USA , donde es mui facil obtenir (Mouser Electronics). 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo, realmente no es nada facil obtenir lo famoso choke "VK200" por esas latitudes , pero yo ya lo encontre el en viejos monitores CRT coloridos de ordenadores(PC) marca "LG" , es possible tanbien encontralos en viejos Modens o mismo roteadores de la  marca "D-Link".
> Quízaz en la Internet no hay alguien que los inporte de USA , donde es mui facil obtenir (Mouser Electronics).
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



por eso te preguntaba daniel si es algo irremplazable o simplemente con otro choque o bobina se cumpliria la misma funcion, vos me recomendas que no intente reemplazarlo??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> por eso te preguntaba daniel si es algo irremplazable o simplemente con otro choque o bobina se cumpliria la misma funcion, vos me recomendas que no intente reemplazarlo??


Bueno entonses tente buscar por nucleos de ferrite roscados (tal como tornillos) eses tipos son enpleados en viejas bobinas de RF o FI en antiguos Radios o mismo TVs ,tienen un diametro de 3,5m/m y incluso pueden sener maior sin problemas algun, els  tienem  su centro hueco , asi enrole con hilo de cubre barnizado 3 o 4 espiras en el tal como en lo choke VK200 y ese tipo inprovisado  seguramente anda .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel Lopes te hago una consulta o a alguno de los muchachos con experiencia se les a planteado el problema de no conseguir la famosa VK200 ?? es facil de reemplazar , muchos ponen una resistencia de 1mega o mas y sobre eso bobinan con un alambre fino , que pasa si uno usa ese metodo  para realizar los lineales ?
> 
> wds657 te quiero contar que no se porque no las puedo ver a las fotos de tu FM , no se si a daniel le pasa lo mismo o las pudo ver , para que si es un error en la subida lo corrijas asi las veo , gracias



Hola...como dijo Daniel Lopes es mejor reemplazarlo por núcleos de bobinas de receptores antiguos con dos o tres espiras bobinadas por el agujero...el foro tiene recopilada informacion sobre proveedores de materiales echa por alguno de los Moderadores de todas formas los materiales de RF te habrás dado cuenta que no son fáciles de encontrar en cualquier comercio del ramo de la electrónica...acá  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-503904143-ferrite-vk200-x-20-unidades-_JM_ en este momento hay una publicación al respecto y seguramente en http://transistoresmp.jimdo.com/ también debería tener....aclaro que no tengo relación alguna con ninguno de ellos.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 15, 2014)

gracias ricbevi lo voy a tener en cuenta para la compra de materiales


----------



## moises calderon (May 15, 2014)

Amigos,lo que se puede hacer es, verificar el valor del VK 200 y segun ello, prepararlo con nucleo de aire, espero que no salga muy grande, que ahi si seria un problema dependiendo del circuito donde ira instalado, saludos,


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 15, 2014)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos,lo que se puede hacer es, verificar el valor del VK 200 y segun ello, prepararlo con nucleo de aire, espero que no salga muy grande, que ahi si seria un problema dependiendo del circuito donde ira instalado, saludos,



gracias por el comentario moises calderon , si la idea seria poder suplantar la VK200 sabiendo su valor , instrumental para su medicion dispongo ,lo que queria saber era si por ejemplo empleamos esos anillos chiquitos de las lamparas bajo consumo y bobinamos sobre ella alambre a la misma inductancia si daria el mismo resultado ,o son tan especiales como irremplazables las famosas VK200 ?


----------



## crimson (May 15, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ...si por ejemplo empleamos esos anillos chiquitos de las lamparas bajo consumo



Hola Rodrigo, esos anillitos de las lámparas bajo consumo no sintonizan en ningún lado, yo los uso como choques hasta 14MHz y como interetapa, incluso andan bien en etapas de salida, pero no creo que sirvan en frecuencias por encima de 50MHz, sería como usar un tornillo de hierro dulce, más o menos.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Que tal enplear como nucleo los toroides de ferrite tipo binoculares que son enpleados en baluns de 75/300 Ohmios , incluso eses pueden sener sacados de viejos tuners de TV  o Boosters de antena ya rayados , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (May 15, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias por el comentario moises calderon , si la idea seria poder suplantar la VK200 sabiendo su valor , instrumental para su medicion dispongo ,lo que queria saber era si por ejemplo empleamos esos anillos chiquitos de las lamparas bajo consumo y bobinamos sobre ella alambre a la misma inductancia si daria el mismo resultado ,o son tan especiales como irremplazables las famosas VK200 ?



Tenia idea que la inductancia rondaba los 1.5uh pero midiendo algunas que tengo por aquí rondan los 2.2uh...soportan como 2A o 3A de corriente circulando por ellas y aquí  *VK200 o Choque de 10uH? *hay un tema que ya trataba la problemática.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 15, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo, esos anillitos de las lámparas bajo consumo no sintonizan en ningún lado, yo los uso como choques hasta 14MHz y como interetapa, incluso andan bien en etapas de salida, pero no creo que sirvan en frecuencias por encima de 50MHz, sería como usar un tornillo de hierro dulce, más o menos.
> Saludos C



gracias por la aclaracion crimson , lo voy a tener en cuenta , Rodrigo


----------



## wds657 (May 20, 2014)

Hola Rodrigo pudiste comprobar el rendimiento de la antena y comparandola con el dipolo? probaste dos dipolos?

quisiera saber si alguien obtuvo buen rendimiento con dos dipolos a baja altura 15 metros aproximadamente

Daniel Lopes, tiene algun dato para realizar un balum 88-108 para un pallet de 300 watts con mrf151g?


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 20, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo pudiste comprobar el rendimiento de la antena y comparandola con el dipolo? probaste dos dipolos?
> 
> quisiera saber si alguien obtuvo buen rendimiento con dos dipolos a baja altura 15 metros aproximadamente
> 
> Daniel Lopes, tiene algun dato para realizar un balum 88-108 para un pallet de 300 watts con mrf151g?



mira la diferencia entre un solo dipolo y la omnidireccional es notable en calibracion bajo roe y alcance , a ver si se entiende , con los mismos 10W que tenia en el dipolo y los mismos 10-12 metros de torre contando desde el piso ,al ser una antena con ganancia de cubrir 3-4 km y desaparecer del dial ahora recorre como 5-6km bastante bien y luego como 5km mas pero no en obtimas condiciones ,yo la salgo a probar por ruta con el auto y el estereo me muestra con la señeal que llega de 4 rayas me quedan 2 pero no se pierde ,ahora lo que realmente me preocupa es los lugares de sombra dentro del pueblo y no se si seria cuestion de poner mas potencia un 25W o ya necesita mas altura para perder esas Zonas cercanas pero de  cobertura fea


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

Hola Rodrigo entonses te recomendo armar dos lineares con los transistores Motorola M1104 que possue en las manos , conbinarlos con cables de 1/4 de onda de 75Ohmios (RG059) y sacar en la salida dels 100Wattios y seguramente hay una sensible mejora en tu cobertura.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2014)

Aquí les adjunto una tabla de equivalencias entre *dBm* <->* Volt* (sobre 50Ω) <-> *Watt* para quienes no están prácticos con las unidades de nuestro amigo don Alexander Graham Bell.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## wds657 (May 21, 2014)

Rodrigo me parecia que ibas  a obtener mejor señal con la 5/8, ya que emito con rds y a 2 km lo detecta, pero con la slim jim no me tomaba el rds, con eso me di cuenta que no emitia mejor que la 5/8, y por eso la volvi a poner, pero me pasa lo mismo que a vos tengo zonas de sombras que creo poder cubrir con mas watts, 

pregunto a los colegas,  como puedo acortar un balun hecho con cable teflon de salida para 88-108 mhz de un pallet de 300 watts con mrf151g que funcionaba en 86mhz (canal 6 tv)?

pensaba en sacarlos medirlos los cables de teflon que tiene y si alguien me da la formula compararlo para acortarlos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> Rodrigo me parecia que ibas  a obtener mejor señal con la 5/8, ya que emito con rds y a 2 km lo detecta, pero con la slim jim no me tomaba el rds, con eso me di cuenta que no emitia mejor que la 5/8, y por eso la volvi a poner, pero me pasa lo mismo que a vos tengo zonas de sombras que creo poder cubrir con mas watts,
> 
> pregunto a los colegas,  como puedo acortar un balun hecho con cable teflon de salida para 88-108 mhz de un pallet de 300 watts con mrf151g que funcionaba en 86mhz (canal 6 tv)?
> 
> pensaba en sacarlos medirlos los cables de teflon que tiene y si alguien me da la formula compararlo para acortarlos


Hola caro wds657 , se no for muchas molestias ?poderias usteds subir fotos de tu pallet amplificador que aclara tener en manos para que yo pueda con mucho gusto te ayudar mejor ?.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 21, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro wds657 , se no for muchas molestias ?poderias usteds subir fotos de tu pallet amplificador que aclara tener en manos para que yo pueda con mucho gusto te ayudar mejor ?.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel Lopes le adjunto las imagenes del pallet


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2014)

Hola wds657,A mi Humilde entender ,no creo que exista ,gran dificultad ,en hacer funcionar ese amp Tal como esta,unos Mhz Mas Arriba,Estimo que seguramente puede llegar a funcionar normalmente en el rango de 88 a 108 Mhz,Habria que ponerle excitacion ,medir la tension de bias ,que no sea demasiado elevada,o quizas hasta dejarla en Cero,y ver como se comporta con 6W u 8W de entrada y por supuesto ,añadiendole una efectiva proteccion de roe y temp.

Con respecto a los balunes! Seria interesante saber la impedancia del cable con el que estan realizados,pero calculo que son lineas adaptadoras de 1/4 y de 1/2

Pd, Por favor corrijanme si estoy equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes le adjunto las imagenes del pallet
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/H2YMX8g.jpg
> 
> ...


Bueno , premeramente arme ese pallet en un generoso dissipador de calor entre dos ventiladores de 12x12 Cm.
Ayuste lo potenciometro de Bias de los gates de lo MRF151G para 0Volts o desligue la alimentación de lo diodo zener que conpoen ese circuito de Bias y no si olvide de zerar lo potenciometro o sea terminal central a tierra (0 Ohms), asi garantizamos que lo transistor anda en classe "C" o sea no hay consumo algun de corriente sin excitación de RF. 
Conecte la salida del pallet a un bueno Watimetro mas una buena carga fictia que suporte 300 Wattios continuos.
Conecte la entrada del pallet a un exitador de 8Wattios maximos (mas que esa potenzia es desnesesario).
Alimente su pallet premeramente con 42 Voltios. ascienda tu excitador y programe el en 88.1Mhz (frequenzia mas cerca de lo canal 6)si el pallet estas bueno realmente haora hay una buena potenzia de salida (200 Wattios o mas) .
Hay una bobina de mea espira (arco) que estas conectada entre los dos  Drenos de lo transistor MosFet MRF151G ,y es esa quien ustedes deve ayustar , como haora la nueva frequenzia de trabajo deve subir , por consequencia esa bobina deve encurtar en altura (diminuir su valor de inductancia).portanto suba la frequenzia de lo excitador para por ejenplo 100Mhz y aproxime de lo arco un baston  mectalico de aluminio o latón o cubre (ese deve sener ayslado con cinta plastica para si evitar possibles curtos circuitos). Eso que aclaro aca  es un viejo truco Indio para si alterar ( para bajo) un valor de inductancia sin alterar mecanicamente esa bobina y verificar si hay una mejora en la potenzia de salida o no. Si la potenzia de salida aumenta a medida en que aproximamos lo tarugo de lo arco eso significa que esa bobina estas mui larga y deve sener encurtada. , deslique tudo , saque lo arco y corte uno o dos milimetros de cada punta del ( lo arco), solde novamente en lo trasnsistor y repita lo teste , si la potencia sobe con la aproximación de lo tarugo a lo arco , repita ese procedimento ( desligue todo , saque lo arco , corte uno o dos milimetros de cada punta y arme lo de novo en lo transitor MosFet). En una hora la aproximación dese tarugo mectalico a lo arco NO resulta en mas potenzia de salida entonses lo ayuste estas listo y su modulo tanbiem.
 Te recomendo que NO corte los balunes nin los transformadores 4:1 hechos con cables teflonados de tu pallet.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 21, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , premeramente arme ese pallet en un generoso dissipador de calor entre dos ventiladores de 12x12 Cm.
> Ayuste lo potenciometro de Bias de los gates de lo MRF151G para 0Volts o desligue la alimentación de lo diodo zener que conpoen ese circuito de Bias y no si olvide de zerar lo potenciometro o sea terminal central a tierra (0 Ohms), asi garantizamos que lo transistor anda en classe "C" o sea no hay consumo algun de corriente sin excitación de RF.
> Conecte la salida del pallet a un bueno Watimetro mas una buena carga fictia que suporte 300 Wattios continuos.
> Conecte la entrada del pallet a un exitador de 8Wattios maximos (mas que esa potenzia es desnesesario).
> ...



Muchas Gracias Daniel Lopes!!!  En cuanto haga la prueba le dire como salio todo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2014)

!OK !, Te recomendo que tenga en mente : sea sienpre en tu enpreita mui meticuloso , calmo , tranquilo y detalista , revise sienpre dos veses los passos ejecutados antes de energizar algo. 
Tu pallet es custoso $$ , pero qualquer descuido tujo y adios sin aviso previo a lo tan caro transistor MRF151G en  un atmo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 21, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !OK !, Te recomendo que tenga en mente : sea sienpre en tu enpreita mui meticuloso , calmo , tranquilo y detalista , revise sienpre dos veses los passos ejecutados antes de energizar algo.
> Tu pallet es custoso $$ , pero qualquer descuido tujo y adios sin aviso previo a lo tan caro transistor MRF151G en  un atmo.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Lo tendre en cuenta, se que podria quemarse con la mala manipulacion. gracias!!!


----------



## wds657 (May 22, 2014)

Daniel Lopes creo que el pallet esta sintonizado a una frecuencia fija pero de 88-108 no responde solo subiendo el bias a 5 volts aumenta el consumo por eso descarto que este quemado, probe como dijo paso a paso, despues subi el voltaje a 50 volts, aumente a 12 watts en la entrada y no hace nada incluso le puse 6 watts directamente a la base y no genera consumo ni siquiera un watt emite, cual podria ser el problema? Tenia ganas de anular todo y poner trimmer de mica a presion en la entrada y salida para ver si responde pero queria consultarles antes, si ese metodo no funciona


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes creo que el pallet esta sintonizado a una frecuencia fija pero de 88-108 no responde solo subiendo el bias a 5 volts aumenta el consumo por eso descarto que este quemado, probe como dijo paso a paso, despues subi el voltaje a 50 volts, aumente a 12 watts en la entrada y no hace nada incluso le puse 6 watts directamente a la base y no genera consumo ni siquiera un watt emite, cual podria ser el problema? Tenia ganas de anular todo y poner trimmer de mica a presion en la entrada y salida para ver si responde pero queria consultarles antes, si ese metodo no funciona



Mucho estraño lo que me aclaras , bueno premeramente te recomendo chequear con mucho cariño lo circuito de entrada conposto por lo transformador 2:1 banda ancha enbasado en un ferrite de formato  binocular , capacitores SMD de acoplamento de entrada de RF hasta lo primario del lo transformador. Despues cheque lo transistor MRF151G , pero ustedes tiene que desligar los dos Gates y Drenos para no falsear las medidas. con auxilio de un polimetro setado para medir diodos , cheque la existencia de un "diodo" entre Sourse y Dreno , si hay dos diodos es una buena noticia , haora aplique +5 voltios en lo Gate y tierra en lo Sourse , asi usteds cierra por conpleto la junción Dreno y Sourse y eso puede sener chequeado con lo polimetro tanbien setado para medir diodos , sendo la leitura correcta "000" despues curto circuite con dos cocodrilos lo Gate y Sourse , lo canal Dreno y Sourse si abre y volvemos a mirar lo diodo. Estando lo transistor MRF151G bueno( OK) y como no hay consumo de corriente en lo +B (48Voltios) mismo con anpla  excitación de RF ( 12 Wattios) , para mi es mui claro que lo problema estas en lo circuito de entrada ( transformador banda ancha 2:1 hecho de ferrite binocular) o capacitor SMD de acoplamiento de RF dañado. En todo caso cheque tanbien los dos capacitores SMD de salida de RF si estan OK .
Te dejo aca una dirección que contiene un proyecto de un lineal de 300Wattios para FM que es practicamente  identico a tu pallet , asi te recomendo que visite el para buenas referencias : http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 22, 2014)

Gracias Daniel Lopes por responder !! vere la entrada del pallet y el link de ese lineal  y le comento, saludos amigo!!!
                                                                      -------------

Amigo Daniel Lopes, medi el transistor y una mitad mide bien, la otra  mitad directamente no marca nada, queria saber si se puede usar la mitad  150 watts que es mejor que los 50 watts que estoy emitiendo, y que  deberia modificar, ya que comprarlo nuevo sale muy caro. gracias!!


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2014)

*wds657*, aquí tienes un caso como el que preguntas.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> Gracias Daniel Lopes por responder !! vere la entrada del pallet y el link de ese lineal  y le comento, saludos amigo!!!
> -------------
> 
> Amigo Daniel Lopes, medi el transistor y una mitad mide bien, la otra  mitad directamente no marca nada, queria saber si se puede usar la mitad  150 watts que es mejor que los 50 watts que estoy emitiendo, y que  deberia modificar, ya que comprarlo nuevo sale muy caro. gracias!!


Haaaaaaaa , Haora si estas explicado lo porque tu pallet no anda , un amplificador tipo contrafase no anda con un solo transistor es nesesario que los dos estejan bueno para que ande.
Bueno es perfectamente  possible armar un amplificador con 1/2 MRF151G , pero !OJO! ande con el mas despacio , por ejenplo saque solamente del unos 100 Wattios maximos para que ese dure mas tienpo andando una ves que ya fue meo estropidado y seguramente lo meo transistor que ainda es bueno estas estresado y ese no deve andar mas  a plena potenzia . Te recomendo que guarde con mucho cariño ese pallet y quízaz en un futuro proximo ustedes logra conpra un transistor MRF151G nuevo 0KM y mantiene ese lineal con el . Saque lo transistor MRF151G 1/2 vida y arme otro lineal. Para excitar correctamente ese 1/2 MRF151G ustedes nesecita de 5 o 8 Wattios en lo maximo andando con el en classe "C" o sea sin polarización de Gate , VGS= 0Volts.

Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wds657 (May 23, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Haaaaaaaa , Haora si estas explicado lo porque tu pallet no anda , un amplificador tipo contrafase no anda con un solo transistor es nesesario que los dos estejan bueno para que ande.
> Bueno es perfectamente  possible armar un amplificador con 1/2 MRF151G , pero !OJO! ande con el mas despacio , por ejenplo saque solamente del unos 100 Wattios maximos para que ese dure mas tienpo andando una ves que ya fue meo estropidado y seguramente lo meo transistor que ainda es bueno estas estresado y ese no deve andar mas  a plena potenzia . Te recomendo que guarde con mucho cariño ese pallet y quízaz en un futuro proximo ustedes logra conpra un transistor MRF151G nuevo 0KM y mantiene ese lineal con el . Saque lo transistor MRF151G 1/2 vida y arme otro lineal. Para excitar correctamente ese 1/2 MRF151G ustedes nesecita de 5 o 8 Wattios en lo maximo andando con el en classe "C" o sea sin polarización de Gate , VGS= 0Volts.
> 
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias por la ayuda *Daniel* *EXCELENTE!!! los circuitos adjuntos para usar la mitad del mrf*, ahora tengo otro problema el transistor mide 150 ohms y antes medía 540 ohms sin aplicarle voltage en el gate, ahora solo marca 150 ohms indiferentemente como ponga el tester entre source y drain, solo aplicandole 5 volts al gate marca "0.00" ohms (es lo que estaria bien), pero algo paso ya que antes me marcaba como un diodo y ahora me marca como si tuviera una resistencia "interna" de 150 ohms, ademas tambien alimentandolo con 12 volts "entibia" sin excitarlo, no creo que haya sido una descarga estatica, o el calor del soldador, el transistor solo le levante todo los componentes alrededor, pero sigue en el pallet, ahora no se que hacer si armarlo igual, o directamente tirarlo. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2014)

Te recomendo que saque ese transistor del pallet y linpeo mui bien todo el  con alcool isopropilico o thinner y despues voelva a testearlo quízaz esteja meo bueno haora si no estas, recordese que  un NO ustedes ya tenias en las manos.
Reconponha tu pallet linpeo mui bien con alcool isopropilico o thinner y guardalo mui bien acomodado y dormido  hasta puder conprar un transistor MRF151G o mismo un BLF278 que es la misma cosa y mantenga su pallet.
Un cautin con fugas puede seguramente si dañar un transistor tipo MosFet , asi te recomendo desligar el de la RED momentaneamente quando hacer soldaduras en ese tipo de transistor.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Jun 8, 2014)

Alguien a construido un pushpull para banda de vhf  que me pudiera explicar el circuito?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2014)

hackmanice dijo:


> Alguien a construido un pushpull para banda de vhf  que me pudiera explicar el circuito?


Hola caro hackmanice , entiendo que quieres armar un amplificador lineal en contrafase con dos tubos (valvulas) , entonses te pregunto : ? qual es la frequenzia o banda de frequencias que quieres operar y qual es la potenzia final de salida deseada en ese possible equipo ?. Te pregunto eso para puder ayudarde mejor.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Jun 8, 2014)

Realmente necesito hacerlo con 2 transistores en pushpull en la banda fm comercial para 100w


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2014)

hackmanice dijo:


> Realmente necesito hacerlo con 2 transistores en pushpull en la banda fm comercial para 100w


!OK! y quanto a los transistores , ? acaso ya los tienes en las manos o ainda no ? , ? Quantos Watts tiene haora en las manos para subir hasta lo 100Wattios deseados ? , te pregunto eso porque hoy en dia hay transistores MosFet que tienem ganancia suficiente para sacar 100Wattios en la salida con somente uno sin nesecidad de tener que apelar a un contrafase con dos transistores.
En tienpo te recomendo mirar ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/yu1aw/VHF_PA/VHFPower.htm , hay muchos proyectos de lineal en RF que seguramente quitan tu enquietaciones.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Jun 9, 2014)

Ya tengo 2 transistores vhf cada uno para aprox 40w y la idea es conectarlos en pushpull en cuanto la parte de exitaciòn ya esta hecha.







Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !OK! y quanto a los transistores , ? acaso ya los tienes en las manos o ainda no ? , ? Quantos Watts tiene haora en las manos para subir hasta lo 100Wattios deseados ? , te pregunto eso porque hoy en dia hay transistores MosFet que tienem ganancia suficiente para sacar 100Wattios en la salida con somente uno sin nesecidad de tener que apelar a un contrafase con dos transistores.
> En tienpo te recomendo mirar ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/yu1aw/VHF_PA/VHFPower.htm , hay muchos proyectos de lineal en RF que seguramente quitan tu enquietaciones.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola a todos , queria dejarle una pregunta al amigo Daniel Lopes y a los amigos del foro que me den una opinion , resulta que estoy armando un lineal de RF y me encuentro con que le pongo a la salida de colector un trimmer a masa y otro a salida y cuando incremento la exitacion llegando a 35/40W de salida los trimmer hacen chispa ,son de buen tamaño y todo pero en todos los lineales que armo me pasa  lo mismo , o se calienta una barbaridad o se chispean , opiniones ???? en un momento subo fotos del lineal asi hablamos mas claro jajaja


----------



## miguelus (Nov 7, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Todo depende del Transistor que utilices y la frecuencia de trabajo, pero en principio la configuración que propones no parece la más adecuada para adaptar la bajísima impedancia del Colector a una impedancia de 50Ω.

Intenta poner un Condensador ajustable en Colector, al otro lado de ese Condensador pones otro Condensador ajustable conectado a masa, la salida de potencia será en el punto de unión de los dos Condensadores, pero recuerda que es imprescindible que pongas el Filtro Pasa Bajos 


Mira este esquema, lógicamente los valores dependerán de la frecuencia y del Transistor utilizado.



Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 7, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Todo depende del Transistor que utilices y la frecuencia de trabajo, pero en principio la configuración que propones no parece la más adecuada para adaptar la bajísima impedancia del Colector a una impedancia de 50Ω.
> 
> ...



bueno aqui las fotos del lineal que arme , el transistor usado es un M1104 de motorola que datos presisos no hay pero un colega me dijo que veninan el las bases motorola y el reemplazo directo es un MRF 245 o 247 , ya probe el tipico circuito del MRF247 que esta en el foro y nada , siempre el mismo problema por ejemplo :
Potencia de entrada 10 a 12W , se obtiene una potencia de salida de 55 a 65 W tranquilo y creo que hasta 80 debe dar este transistor con mas exitacion pero los trimer hierven , la bobina de colector a los 2 trimer hierven , la capsula del transistor esta bastante caliente tambien .
la tension de trabajo es de 13.2V y saliendo los 60W el consumo es de 8 amperes , obvio que esta con una fuente regulada estabilizada de comunicaciones ,lo estoy exitando con un pll de auto que va a una placa que lleva 1 BFR91 , 2 BFR96 en paralelo y mueven un RD15HVF1 obteniendo asi una salida regulable de 0 a 13W con 12.0V .
opinion o duda , puede ser que el exitador genere mucho contenodo de armonicos y ese sea el exesivo calentamiento de todo ?
el lineal si tiene hecho el filtro que todos han probado y esta aqui en el foro 3 bobinas sobre 6mm de alambre como de 1.8mm con sus ceramicos 30,56,56,30 , bueno espero me puedan ayudar porque no se si un lineal bien armado y calibrado podria tener ese exesivo calor a los 2 minutos de uso



miguelus te consulto , sabes en base a que se calcula la bobina de salida de colector ? es solo en base a la frecuencia ?? en mi caso la  frecuencia de trabajo es 88.7MHZ .
deberia pones un filtro de armonicas entre el exitador y el lineal ??
desde ya muchas gracias a todos los colegas con experiencia por cualquier aporte !!



miguelus otra consulta , la bobina que va de colector a +B 13.5V lleva algun calculo tambien ?? porque a las 2 que van de colecor las hice de al boleo nomas .


----------



## chevitron (Nov 7, 2014)

para evitar el clentamiento de los condensadores podrias colocar varios capacitores fijos de pequeño valor como df 5pf en serie con el capacitor variable, asi el variable no hace todo el trabajo.
otra causa del calentamiento podria ser una antena con una roe muy grande... atte don chevi


----------



## miguelus (Nov 7, 2014)

Buenas noches.

La razón de que salte un "arco" entre las placas de los Condensadores es que se  produce una tensión muy alta entre las placas de los Condensador, esto está causado por una fuerte desadaptación entre el Colector y la salida hacia la antena.

En la última foto se ven las dos Bobinas de Colector, la que está entre Colector y +12 parece ser la adecuada, la Bobina de salida da la impresión de ser mucha Bobina, déjala en solo 1 espira y veremos que pasa.

En cuanto si es necesario poner un FPB entre el excitador y la etapa de potencia te diré que depende de como sea la señal que sale del excitador pero cuanto más limpia sea esa señal menos problemas habrá.

Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 7, 2014)

chevi te comento que el amplificador lineal lo estoy haciendo a pedido ,lo que si , no lo conecte a ninguna antena solo al watimetro roimetro AKIGAWA PM2V de 20/200W bastante confiable y de ahi a la carga fantasma de 250W celwave ,la parte que no entiendo es porque todos diseñan amplificadores para rf y no tienen problemas , menos que menos usando trimer de presion grande como puse yo , lo que quisiera es si alguien sabe como se canculan las bobinas de colector , tanto la de colector a alimentacion como el de colector a salida , se calculan en base a la frecuencia de trabajo , en mi caso 88.7 Mhz o a datos del transistor  ?





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> La razón de que salte un "arco" entre las placas de los Condensadores es que se  produce una tensión muy alta entre las placas de los Condensador, esto está causado por una fuerte desadaptación entre el Colector y la salida hacia la antena.
> 
> ...



Miguelus vos me decis que le deje una sola espira y pruebe ,bueno antes tenia un arco de cobre en vez de 3 espiras , en un primer momento este lineal lo deje en marcha para 92.5 con la ayuda de daniel lopes que me fue orientando en las cosas basicas como que conecte la mayor parte de las masas de un lado de la placa al otro ,pero a pesar de quedar andando lo archive por el mismo problema ,gran calentamiento y como que al calentar tanto los trimer se descalibra y pierde potencia lo que requiere otro nuevo ajuste y asi sucesivamente , mi pregunta seria : trabajar con 70/80 W y con un buen diseño ,el unico elemento que deberia disipar potencia es el transistor de salida ? que experiencia han tenido ustedes .
si alguien me quiere sacar la duda de como se calculan o en base a que se calcula les agradezco !!


----------



## chevitron (Nov 7, 2014)

don rodrigo puede que el circuito de acoplamiento del transistor antena no es trabajando bien por eso el calentamiento.
A Qui te dejo un circuito de adaptación  que  me funciono en la mayoría de los transistores..
Tiene dos circuitos adaptadores  a diferencia del tuyo que solo tiene uno. 
Atte.. Dr. chevi


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 7, 2014)

chevitron dijo:


> don rodrigo puede que el circuito de acoplamiento del transistor antena no es trabajando bien por eso el calentamiento.
> A Qui te dejo un circuito de adaptación  que  me funciono en la mayoría de los transistores..
> Tiene dos circuitos adaptadores  a diferencia del tuyo que solo tiene uno.
> Atte.. Dr. chevi



Don chevi ,usted ah usado este circuito en lineales de buena potencia ? de cuanto serian los trimer variables ? y de que voltage los capacitores fijos porque estamos hablando de una potencia de unos 80W ,yo no se porque tengo tanto problema con esto pero me pasa seguido al querer montar un lineal , capas el problema este en el exitador que genera muchos armonicos y tendria que probar anexarle un filtro pasa bajos y volver a probar que opina dicho lineal no ?


----------



## wds657 (Nov 7, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Don chevi ,usted ah usado este circuito en lineales de buena potencia ? de cuanto serian los trimer variables ? y de que voltage los capacitores fijos porque estamos hablando de una potencia de unos 80W ,yo no se porque tengo tanto problema con esto pero me pasa seguido al querer montar un lineal , capas el problema este en el exitador que genera muchos armonicos y tendria que probar anexarle un filtro pasa bajos y volver a probar que opina dicho lineal no ?



Hola Rodrigo te comento que igual a vos el transmisor de 15 watts que uso junto al lineal de 80 watts calientan excesivamente igualmente esta las 24hs funcionando desde hace 8 meses y cada tanto experimento agregandole capacitores de pocos pf porque de esa forma sube la potencia los voy poniendo en vivo y a veces segun la capacidad en pf que encuentro voy probando ya que segun el roimetro/ wattimetro marca q tengo entre 65/80 watts y 1,7 de roe pero sin esos dos coolers seria una plancha bifera asi tengo un alcanze con una antena omni 5/8 de 4km a 16 metros de altura con cable cellflex de media de 24 metros


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> .... lo que quisiera es si alguien sabe como se canculan las bobinas de colector , tanto la de colector a alimentacion como el de colector a salida , se calculan en base a la frecuencia de trabajo , en mi caso 88.7 Mhz o a datos del transistor ? .....


 
Rodrigo

El calculo de esa etapa (adaptadora de impedancias) se realiza en base a la información del transistor (Impedancia de Salida compleja), Impedancia de Antena (50Ω puros) y la frecuencia de operación.

La bobina de Colector a + suele ser un Choque RF que el fabricante del transistor de potencia recomienda cierta inductancia, eso es para tratar que toda la RF se dirija hacia la antena y no a la fuente.


A *groso modo* y en estilo cualquier cosa (sin animo de ofender a nadie), pensa que para tener 50W de RF sobre 50 Ω necesitas tener una señal alterna de 50 V (W=E²/R) y solo posees 13 V de alimentación . 
Eso esta indicando que la *impedancia* (no resistencia dado que es alterna) existente entre colector y masa es muy baja !!!!!


Adjunto hoja con varias redes de adaptación de impedancias donde se debe conocer tanto la del Tr de salida y la de antena (50Ω), una vez resueltos y de acuerdo a la frecuencia en que será usado se calculan los valores de los componentes.

Todos los comentarios que has recibido de Miguelus, Chevitron y Wds657 son muy validos.




Saludos, JuanKa.-
 P.D.: Olvide se adjuntar el archivo.-


----------



## wds657 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## elgriego (Nov 7, 2014)

wds657 dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo te comento que igual a vos el transmisor de 15 watts que uso junto al lineal de 80 watts calientan excesivamente igualmente esta las 24hs funcionando desde hace 8 meses y cada tanto experimento agregandole capacitores de pocos pf porque de esa forma sube la potencia los voy poniendo en vivo y a veces segun la capacidad en pf que encuentro voy probando ya que segun el roimetro/ wattimetro marca q tengo entre 65/80 watts y 1,7 de roe pero sin esos dos coolers seria una plancha bifera asi tengo un alcanze con una antena omni 5/8 de 4km a 16 metros de altura con cable cellflex de media de 24 metros



Hola wds657, No se como sera la situacion del espectro ,ni la topografia de la zona en que esta emplazada tu emisora,pero con ese nivel de potencia ,y esa altura ,Tenes un rendimiento muy poco faborable,Te cuento mi experiencia de cuando empece con esto de los Tx En Fm,Prueba realizada en la ciudad de Mar Del Plata,Fcia 99.5,Condicion espectral,canal imferior y superior desocupado,es decir la siguiente emisora estaba en 99.9 y La anterior en 99.1,es decir se respetaban los 200khz entre canales,Por parte de cada emisora,Antena un dipolo de 1/2 onda a una altura de 16Mts,cable de alimentacion del sistema irradiante rg 58U,Coaxil fino,Potencia de salida del Tx 5w,Receptor de test,un autoestereo con sintoñia digital del año 88,alcance logrado por la transmision 25Kmt.
Por supuesto que esto no significa,que estas condiciones se repitan siempre,quizas ayudo en ese momento ,algun golpe de propagacion ,vaya uno a saber?,Pero lo que es raro,es que con 60w ,nada mas llegues a 4Kmt,Si axistio algo, que mostro la viabilidad de las estaciones de Fm De baja potencia,fue justamente eso ,que se lograban ,coberturas mas que interesantes con muy poca potencia,por supuesto ,todo esto antes de la saturacion actual del espectro.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## wds657 (Nov 7, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola wds657, No se como sera la situacion del espectro ,ni la topografia de la zona en que esta emplazada tu emisora,pero con ese nivel de potencia ,y esa altura ,Tenes un rendimiento muy poco faborable,Te cuento mi experiencia de cuando empece con esto de los Tx En Fm,Prueba realizada en la ciudad de Mar Del Plata,Fcia 99.5,Condicion espectral,canal imferior y superior desocupado,es decir la siguiente emisora estaba en 99.9 y La anterior en 99.1,es decir se respetaban los 200khz entre canales,Por parte de cada emisora,Antena un dipolo de 1/2 onda a una altura de 16Mts,cable de alimentacion del sistema irradiante rg 58U,Coaxil fino,Potencia de salida del Tx 5w,Receptor de test,un autoestereo con sintoñia digital del año 88,alcance logrado por la transmision 25Kmt.
> Por supuesto que esto no significa,que estas condiciones se repitan siempre,quizas ayudo en ese momento ,algun golpe de propagacion ,vaya uno a saber?,Pero lo que es raro,es que con 60w ,nada mas llegues a 4Kmt,Si axistio algo, que mostro la viabilidad de las estaciones de Fm De baja potencia,fue justamente eso ,que se lograban ,coberturas mas que interesantes con muy poca potencia,por supuesto ,todo esto antes de la saturacion actual del espectro.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.




hola Griego, te paso a comentar que aca en mi zona que es pilar a 40 km de capital federal hay mil emisoras y cada una tratan de poner el mayor power que tengan a su alcance mas las radios evangelicas, yo transmito en 101.7 y las frecuencias adyacentes estan a full power, eso es un problema aunque no afectan tanto como las emisoras que mas alla de los 3 o 4 kilómetros empiezan  escucharse otras emisoras, es la unica frecuencia q tengo mas alcance ya que  si apago el transmisor no se oye ninguna emisora a 2,5 kilómetros a la redonda por eso estoy e n esa frecuencia hay 3 emisoras pero sol



elgriego dijo:


> Hola wds657, No se como sera la situacion del espectro ,ni la topografia de la zona en que esta emplazada tu emisora,pero con ese nivel de potencia ,y esa altura ,Tenes un rendimiento muy poco faborable,Te cuento mi experiencia de cuando empece con esto de los Tx En Fm,Prueba realizada en la ciudad de Mar Del Plata,Fcia 99.5,Condicion espectral,canal imferior y superior desocupado,es decir la siguiente emisora estaba en 99.9 y La anterior en 99.1,es decir se respetaban los 200khz entre canales,Por parte de cada emisora,Antena un dipolo de 1/2 onda a una altura de 16Mts,cable de alimentacion del sistema irradiante rg 58U,Coaxil fino,Potencia de salida del Tx 5w,Receptor de test,un autoestereo con sintoñia digital del año 88,alcance logrado por la transmision 25Kmt.
> Por supuesto que esto no significa,que estas condiciones se repitan siempre,quizas ayudo en ese momento ,algun golpe de propagacion ,vaya uno a saber?,Pero lo que es raro,es que con 60w ,nada mas llegues a 4Kmt,Si axistio algo, que mostro la viabilidad de las estaciones de Fm De baja potencia,fue justamente eso ,que se lograban ,coberturas mas que interesantes con muy poca potencia,por supuesto ,todo esto antes de la saturacion actual del espectro.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.




hola Griego, te paso a comentar que aca en mi zona que es pilar a 40 km de capital federal hay mil emisoras y cada una tratan de poner el mayor power que tengan a su alcance mas las radios evangelicas, yo transmito en 101.7 y las frecuencias adyacentes estan a full power, eso es un problema aunque no afectan tanto como las emisoras que mas alla de los 3 o 4 kilómetros empiezan  escucharse otras emisoras, es la unica frecuencia q tengo mas alcance ya que  si apago el transmisor no se oye ninguna emisora a 2,5 kilómetros a la redonda por eso estoy e n esa frecuencia hay 3 emisoras pero sol





elgriego dijo:


> Hola wds657, No se como sera la situacion del espectro ,ni la topografia de la zona en que esta emplazada tu emisora,pero con ese nivel de potencia ,y esa altura ,Tenes un rendimiento muy poco faborable,Te cuento mi experiencia de cuando empece con esto de los Tx En Fm,Prueba realizada en la ciudad de Mar Del Plata,Fcia 99.5,Condicion espectral,canal imferior y superior desocupado,es decir la siguiente emisora estaba en 99.9 y La anterior en 99.1,es decir se respetaban los 200khz entre canales,Por parte de cada emisora,Antena un dipolo de 1/2 onda a una altura de 16Mts,cable de alimentacion del sistema irradiante rg 58U,Coaxil fino,Potencia de salida del Tx 5w,Receptor de test,un autoestereo con sintoñia digital del año 88,alcance logrado por la transmision 25Kmt.
> Por supuesto que esto no significa,que estas condiciones se repitan siempre,quizas ayudo en ese momento ,algun golpe de propagacion ,vaya uno a saber?,Pero lo que es raro,es que con 60w ,nada mas llegues a 4Kmt,Si axistio algo, que mostro la viabilidad de las estaciones de Fm De baja potencia,fue justamente eso ,que se lograban ,coberturas mas que interesantes con muy poca potencia,por supuesto ,todo esto antes de la saturacion actual del espectro.
> 
> Saludos Atte El Griego.




hola Griego, te paso a comentar que aca en mi zona que es pilar a 40 km de capital federal hay mil emisoras y cada una tratan de poner el mayor power que tengan a su alcance mas las radios evangelicas, yo transmito en 101.7 y las frecuencias adyacentes estan a full power, eso es un problema aunque no afectan tanto como las emisoras que mas alla de los 3 o 4 kilómetros empiezan  escucharse otras emisoras, es la unica frecuencia q tengo mas alcance ya que  si apago el transmisor no se oye ninguna emisora a 2,5 kilómetros a la redonda por eso estoy e n esa frecuencia hay 3 emisoras pero solo se interfieren en esos limites

le mando un saludo cordial Griego!!!

pd: seria bueno que adapten el sitio a moviles ya que me cuesta bastante escribir y hacer correcciones


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 8, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Rodrigo
> 
> El calculo de esa etapa (adaptadora de impedancias) se realiza en base a la información del transistor (Impedancia de Salida compleja), Impedancia de Antena (50Ω puros) y la frecuencia de operación.
> 
> ...



gracias por el aporte juanka , va a ser cuestion de probar y sino definitivamente de cambiar de transistor y arrancar de cero porque el unico dato conocido de este M1104 es que un colega de venezuela me dijo que se usaban en bases motorola y es igual al mrf247 , sino voy a probar usar los otros transistores que tengo 2n5643 que dan al menos 40W a lo sumo los disipo bien y le saco 60W jajaja , tengo varios nuevos unos 8 pero no me gusta porque trabajan en 28V y toda la otra parte la uso en 12V , de todos modos voy a probar y probar hasta que el transistor diga basta y se eleve al cielo jajaja creo que la mejor forma de aprender es renegar siempre me dio resultado ,seguiremos probando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2014)

!!! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!
Dejo aca un articulo desahollado por Motorola "madre" de los transistores de potenzia de RF.
En ese articulo es discutido varios circuitos de adaptación de inpedancias para la salida de amplificadores de potenzia en RF  (desde colector del transistor hasta la antena).
Desejo que ese articulo sea en mucho util para quien quiser apriender y entiender como desahollar proyectos de adaptación de inpedancias en RF.
!Fuerte abrazo y buenos estudios a todos interesados!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Nov 8, 2014)

Don Daniel

No se me enoje, pero lo busque y encontré en formato pdf.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> bueno aqui las fotos del lineal que arme , el transistor usado es un M1104 de motorola que datos presisos no hay pero un colega me dijo que veninan el las bases motorola y el reemplazo directo es un MRF 245 o 247 , ya probe el tipico circuito del MRF247 que esta en el foro y nada , siempre el mismo problema por ejemplo :
> Potencia de entrada 10 a 12W , se obtiene una potencia de salida de 55 a 65 W tranquilo y creo que hasta 80 debe dar este transistor con mas exitacion pero los trimer hierven , la bobina de colector a los 2 trimer hierven , la capsula del transistor esta bastante caliente tambien .
> la tension de trabajo es de 13.2V y saliendo los 60W el consumo es de 8 amperes , obvio que esta con una fuente regulada estabilizada de comunicaciones ,lo estoy exitando con un pll de auto que va a una placa que lleva 1 BFR91 , 2 BFR96 en paralelo y mueven un RD15HVF1 obteniendo asi una salida regulable de 0 a 13W con 12.0V .
> opinion o duda , puede ser que el exitador genere mucho contenodo de armonicos y ese sea el exesivo calentamiento de todo ?
> ...



Hola a todos , caro amigo Rodrigo Postigo atendendo a tu pedido  puedo mirar en las fotos por ustedes posteadas que lo inductor de colector tiene 3 espiras quando ese en realidad deve sener hecho con mea(1/2) espira de hilo de cubre bien "grosso" y si possible argentado o plateado para diminuirse las pierdas en el. 
Quanto a los capacitores aystables (trimmers) chisparen eso si deve a alta tensión de RF , yo personalmente agrego en lo trimmer una delgada hoja de Mica normalmente enpleada para ayslar transistores de potenzia con encapsulamento TO220 del dicipador de calor  entre su placas( del trimmer) , eso para aumentar aun mas lo ayslamento dese trimmer , pero desafortunadamente eso diminue la maxima capacitancia possible ( tornillo conpletamente torqueado) , asi es nesesario agregar en paralelo con ese trimmer capacitores preferenzialmente hechos en Mica-Plata por eses seneren mas prolijos a andar en RF de alta potenzia. Recomendo hacer ventilación forzada en todos conponentes del amplificador para tornalo mas tibio. me gusta construir amplificadores de potenzia de RF con transistores de mas alta tensión de colector o Dreno ( en caso de transistores tipo MosFet) tipo 28Volts o mismo 48Voltios porque las inpedancias en jogo son majores y asi la curriente es bien menor ( incluso tanbien lo consumo en Amperes de la fuente de alimentación) , lo rendimento es mejor (menor calientamento) y mas aun la ganancia en RF tanbien es major , portanto tenemos mucho mas vantagens en enplear transistores de potenzia de RF de mas alta tensión .
Quanto a enplear un filtro passa bajo entre lo excitador y amplificador lineal , bueno sienpre es , pero no inprescindible . 
Te recomendo que visite ese sitio aca :http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html , en el hay un lineal de 80Watts y creo sener possible sin problemas enplear tu transistor Motorola M1104 en ese proyecto.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2014)

Ese transmisor (Y lineal) lo hemos desarrollado aquí en el Foro, puedes consultarlo si tienes alguna duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Ese transmisor (Y lineal) lo hemos desarrollado aquí en el Foro, puedes consultarlo si tienes alguna duda.
> 
> Saludos.



Si es verdad ,tiene toda razón Don Tiago y encluso ustedes hay armado uno con pleno susesso .
 Yo referencie ese proyecto por  el por enplear un transistor de potenzia (80Watts)  y tensión (12,5Voltios) de alimentación mui semejantes a lo transistor que lo conpañero Don Rodrigo Postigo posue en las manos (M1104), portanto creo que ese proyecto  sea de buena referenzia .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2014)

Además, es fácil de construir, fácil de ajustar y aguanta muy bien el trabajo en contínuo.
Creo que no estaría de más intentarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 10, 2014)

Buenos días.

Aquí os dejo un artículo publicado en la revista Nueva Electrónica Número 20.

Aunque  es un tanto simplista, viene muy bien como ayuda para cacular y realizar Amplificadiores de RF.

Por su extensión lo he dividido en cuatro PDF´s.

Espero que os sea de utilidad.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Nov 10, 2014)

Buenos días.

En el Post anterior, al PDF NE 20_4 le faltan páginas 

Lo subo de nuevo, pero ahora sí está completo.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En el Post anterior, al PDF NE 20_4 le faltan páginas
> 
> ...



!!Ejelente aporte Don Miguelus !! sin dudas algun es un articulo  mui rico , pero desafortunadamente lo escaneo estas un tanto desfocado ( sin foco) , si no for de muchas molestias quando puder reescanear y subir aca novamente , estare en mucho agradecido 
!Muchas Gracias novamente y fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 10, 2014)

Buenos días.

Por desgracia no tengo la revista Nueva Electrónica Nº 20, por esa razón no la puedo escanear 

El artículo posteado lo tenía en algún lugar medio perdido dentro de un viejo HD.

Propongo que si algún compañero del foro tiene la Revista original, escanee el artículo y lo publique.

Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro amigo Rodrigo Postigo atendendo a tu pedido  puedo mirar en las fotos por ustedes posteadas que lo inductor de colector tiene 3 espiras quando ese en realidad deve sener hecho con mea(1/2) espira de hilo de cubre bien "grosso" y si possible argentado o plateado para diminuirse las pierdas en el.
> Quanto a los capacitores aystables (trimmers) chisparen eso si deve a alta tensión de RF , yo personalmente agrego en lo trimmer una delgada hoja de Mica normalmente enpleada para ayslar transistores de potenzia con encapsulamento TO220 del dicipador de calor  entre su placas( del trimmer) , eso para aumentar aun mas lo ayslamento dese trimmer , pero desafortunadamente eso diminue la maxima capacitancia possible ( tornillo conpletamente torqueado) , asi es nesesario agregar en paralelo con ese trimmer capacitores preferenzialmente hechos en Mica-Plata por eses seneren mas prolijos a andar en RF de alta potenzia. Recomendo hacer ventilación forzada en todos conponentes del amplificador para tornalo mas tibio. me gusta construir amplificadores de potenzia de RF con transistores de mas alta tensión de colector o Dreno ( en caso de transistores tipo MosFet) tipo 28Volts o mismo 48Voltios porque las inpedancias en jogo son majores y asi la curriente es bien menor ( incluso tanbien lo consumo en Amperes de la fuente de alimentación) , lo rendimento es mejor (menor calientamento) y mas aun la ganancia en RF tanbien es major , portanto tenemos mucho mas vantagens en enplear transistores de potenzia de RF de mas alta tensión .
> Quanto a enplear un filtro passa bajo entre lo excitador y amplificador lineal , bueno sienpre es , pero no inprescindible .
> Te recomendo que visite ese sitio aca :http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html , en el hay un lineal de 80Watts y creo sener possible sin problemas enplear tu transistor Motorola M1104 en ese proyecto.
> ...



Daniel muchas gracias por el aporte y ya habia visto ese lineal de 80W , mas alla de toto lo que veo es que la capsula o ceramica del transistor levanta mucha temperatura con solo encenderlo al lineal , he probado sacar las 3 vueltas del colector y poner solamenta un arco y resulta que ya no lasga mas de 10W cuando llegaba a 70W mas alla de que los trimer se me chipean o calientan demasiado , una consulta a todos como sabemos que un transistor esta sobreexitado en su base ?? ese es el problema de temperatura en la capsula  o bien el exeso de temperatura se debe a un mal acople entre salida y carga fantasma ?
te cuento que por lo que me decias de usar transistores de un poco mas de voltage ( mientras resuelvo este ) probe armar un lineal de 24V/28V con el 2N5643 el cual para un primer inicio solo alimente con 14V y  calibre los trimer de entrada y salida y me dio unos 20W con 3W de entrada pero ohh   casualidad la capsula tambien hierve , si le pongo una fuente de tan solo 21V da los 20W y se empiezan a caer lo desconecto por las dudas y me encuentro con el transistor que vuela de temperatura otra vez !!!!! les  anexo unas fotos de este ultimo asi las ven y opinan .
desde ya mil gracias a todos los compañeros por los aportes que van sirviendo para aprender cada dia un poco mas !!!



antes que me retes daniel ya se que me olvide de puentiar varios puntos en la placa para comunicar las masas de un lado a otro , es que fue una prueba rapida solo para sacarme algunas dudas ,creo que si lo alimento de entrada con los 28V que necesita el transistor se muere a la primera con la temperatura que levanta ,bueno como no sabia que trimer poner los de salida son de 5-70 pf y los de entrada de 4-80 pf segun me marca el medidor que tengo para inductancias y ceramicos de muy bajo valor , bueno espero comentarios de los expertos !!!!
gracias

Pd: perdon por la mala calidad de las fotos , son sacadas con el telefono


----------



## miguelus (Nov 10, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Por lo que se ve en la última foto, da la impresión de que el transistor de potencia no está correctamente montado sobre el disipador.

El cuerpo del Transistor ha de estar montado sobre el disipador, por la parte inferior del disipador se monta la tuerca de fijación, el diámetro del taladro pasante ha de ser justo el de el esparrago del Transistor.

El Circuito Impreso tiene que tener un orificio lo suficientemente grande para asegurar que el cuerpo del transistor descanse sobre el refrigerador.

Primero se monta el Transistor, se aprieta la tuerca y por último se sueldan la cuatro aletas, de esta forma evitamos romper el Transistor.

Una sobre-excitación puede dar muchos problemas, para una excitación adecuada, hay que tener en cuenta la ganancia del Transistor, en Transistores Bipolares, podemos esperar una ganancia de unos 8... 10dB´s como media, esto significa que para obtener 80Vatios la excitación adecuada sería de entre 8 y 10Vatios.

Este tipo de Amplificadores, mal llamados "Lineales" trabajan en clase C, por lo que de lineales no tienen absolutamente nada.

En las fotos que has Posteado se ve que la Bobina de acoplo del Colector con la salida tiene muchas espiras, esto haría que resonara a una frecuencia muy baja, intenta reacerla poniendo una bobina de, como mucho, 1 espira o quizás media espira.

Igualmente al Choque de Colector le sobran varias espiras.

Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Por lo que se ve en la última foto, da la impresión de que el transistor de potencia no está correctamente montado sobre el disipador.
> 
> ...



miguelus gracias por la explicacion , voy a probar lo que me dices de poner 1 espira en la salida de colector a los trimer y volvere a probar retocando todo , de todos modos lo que me preocupaba era la gran temperatura del transistor en la capsula y por ese motivo solo hago pruebas momentaneas .
la bobina de colector la hice de tantas espiras porque encontre este cicuito el cual te anexo 3 fotos asi lo ves , estaba como lineal de fm de 40 W y se me dio por probar .
miguelus en cuanto a los trimer de entrada no se si son de mucha capacidad o estara bien lo que puse y al montage del disipador cuando realice las pruebas lo aprete bien al transistor , no le puse grasa termica ta que no era un montage definitivo sino una simple prueba pero lo voy a tener en cuenta .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Por lo que se ve en la última foto, da la impresión de que el transistor de potencia no está correctamente montado sobre el disipador.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don Miguelus no veo como lo transistor puede tener un contacto mui intimo con lo decipador de calor.
 Eso es Inprescidivel (total nesesidad)que haya ese bueno contacto para devida dissipación de calor generado en los transistores de potenzia de RF. 
Quanto la bobina de colector yo recomendo dos espiras (2) de hilo de cubre bien grueso(10AWG) en un diametro interno de 10m/m ( 1 cm).
Ho se olvide de conectar las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso en TODOS puntos de tierra de los conponentes enpleados en ese lineal , principalmente lo dos(2) emissores de lo transistor donde altamente recomendo multiplos puntos tierra en los dos.
Otro punto mui inportant es una superficie lo mas plana possible libre de rugosidad donde es hecho lo contacto fisico con lo transistor para si obtener lo mejor rendimento possible en termos de dissipación de calor. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2014)

alguien sabe bien que funcion cumplen las resistencias de base a masa en el transistor de salida de este diseño que me recomienda daniel lopes para mi transistor ? en que difiere ponerlas o no y el choque VK200 debe tener 2 vueltas 3 vueltas , que cambia ??
gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> alguien sabe bien que funcion cumplen las resistencias de base a masa en el transistor de salida de este diseño que me recomienda daniel lopes para mi transistor ? en que difiere ponerlas o no y el choque VK200 debe tener 2 vueltas 3 vueltas , que cambia ??
> gracias


Bueno la función de los resistore es bajar lo "Q" de entrada de los transistores (base)cargandoos  de modo estabilizar ( tornalos menos nerviosos) y asi quitar possibles oscilaciones en bajas frequencias ( donde la ganacia es demasiada alta).Quanto a lo choke "VK200" tener 2 o 3 espiras eso no es tan critico asi , en todo caso recomendo 3 espiras por seguridad.
Caso no tengas en las manos lo transistor excitador (driver) 2SC1946 , ustedes puede enplear tu transmissor de 15 Wattios (RD15) y excitar lo lineal por meo de "C8".
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 10, 2014)

Entro aqui para decir que todos los transistores necesitan un contacto TOTAL con el disipador, haceros a la idea de que es como un microprocesador conectado a un disipador. De lo contrario, podriamos dañar irremediablemente el transistor.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno la función de los resistore es bajar lo "Q" de entrada de los transistores (base)cargandoos  de modo estabilizar ( tornalos menos nerviosos) y asi quitar possibles oscilaciones en bajas frequencias ( donde la ganacia es demasiada alta).Quanto a lo choke "VK200" tener 2 o 3 espiras eso no es tan critico asi , en todo caso recomendo 3 espiras por seguridad.
> Caso no tengas en las manos lo transistor excitador (driver) 2SC1946 , ustedes puede enplear tu transmissor de 15 Wattios (RD15) y excitar lo lineal por meo de "C8".
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel Lopes primero y como siempre gracias por sacarme las dudas y ayudarme igual que los demas colegas a aprender un poco mas de Radio frecuencia que es algo tan dificil y apacionante de la electronica , en cuanto a exitar el M1104 usando el circuito con RD15 ,supuestamente me comento un aficionado a la RF que deberia tener un analizador de espectro para verificar que se amplifique la fundamental y no sea un monton de armonicos ya que luego el lineal levantaria todas esas mismas armonicas y el watimetro las mostraria como parte de la potencia , de lastima no tengo acceso a un analizador de espectro ya que es muy caro .
voy a probar bajar el pdf e imprimirlo espejado para probar el final del 2sc2782 poniendo mi M1104 y veremos que pasa 

respecto al diseño que probe de 28V fue para ver si el problema mio es el exitador o porque todos los lineales calientan .

volviendo al 2sc2782 que me recomendas montarle mi M1104 , que opinas de los trimer que utilizo el diseñador del lineal ,veo que son de muchisima capacidad  los que van a masa tanto en base como en salida de colector despues del arco


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel Lopes primero y como siempre gracias por sacarme las dudas y ayudarme igual que los demas colegas a aprender un poco mas de Radio frecuencia que es algo tan dificil y apacionante de la electronica , en cuanto a exitar el M1104 usando el circuito con RD15 ,supuestamente me comento un aficionado a la RF que deberia tener un analizador de espectro para verificar que se amplifique la fundamental y no sea un monton de armonicos ya que luego el lineal levantaria todas esas mismas armonicas y el watimetro las mostraria como parte de la potencia , de lastima no tengo acceso a un analizador de espectro ya que es muy caro .
> voy a probar bajar el pdf e imprimirlo espejado para probar el final del 2sc2782 poniendo mi M1104 y veremos que pasa
> 
> respecto al diseño que probe de 28V fue para ver si el problema mio es el exitador o porque todos los lineales calientan .
> ...


!!Si estas en correcto !! , los trimers son seguramente de algunas centenas de pF creo yo algo en torno de 200pF eso quando  bien torqueados .
Quando la potencia / ganancia sobe quando torqueamos los trimers eso significa que lo circuito pide mas capacitancia y quando lo trimer no consegue fornir esa capacitancia devemos agregar mas aun capacitores fijos de bajo valor (decenas de pF)en paralelo con ese trimer  de modo pudermos ayustar lo tornillo en torno de un punto conocido , nin mucho torqueado ,nin mucho flojo.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 10, 2014)

En el diseño de Ludens, C14 adquiere bastante temperatura. Yo le puse un condensador de mica de 62 Pf en paralelo.
Éste condensador quedaba ajustado a unos 150 Pf de su capacidad, al poner esos 62 en paralelo, C14 quedaba ajustado con unos 70 Pf, y se rapartían la temperatura entre los dos 



Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 10, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Ejelente aporte Don Miguelus !! sin dudas algun es un articulo  mui rico , pero desafortunadamente lo escaneo estas un tanto desfocado ( sin foco) , si no for de muchas molestias quando puder reescanear y subir aca novamente , estare en mucho agradecido
> !Muchas Gracias novamente y fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenas Tardes Amigo Daniel,Buenas tardes colegas,Aqui resubo el articulo ,de la Nueva Electronica N20,con un poco de mejor resolucion,espero sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> En el diseño de Ludens, C14 adquiere bastante temperatura. Yo le puse un condensador de mica de 62 Pf en paralelo.
> Éste condensador quedaba ajustado a unos 150 Pf de su capacidad, al poner esos 62 en paralelo, C14 quedaba ajustado con unos 70 Pf, y se rapartían la temperatura entre los dos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 120444
> ...



hola tiago , vos hiciste este ampli de 80W y te funciono ? me parecio raro tanta capacidad en los trimer pero sera  cuestion de probar ,  la placa la hiciste vos  con la de la pagina y por metodo de plancha o como ? 
gracias Rodrigo


----------



## tiago (Nov 10, 2014)

He montado varios como ese. He montado todo el transmisor de la página y funciona muy bien.
Los trimmer van bien de capacidad, aunque parezca mucha.
El PCB lo hice con placa fotosensible. Le arrancas 80 Watios o un poco mas sin demasiada dificultad.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> hola tiago , vos hiciste este ampli de 80W y te funciono ? me parecio raro tanta capacidad en los trimer pero sera  cuestion de probar ,  la placa la hiciste vos  con la de la pagina y por metodo de plancha o como ?
> gracias Rodrigo



Hola a todos , quando trabajamos con altas potenzias(decenas o centenas de Watts) y bajas tenciones(12,5Volts) de alimentación de colector en VHF  las inpedancias en jogo son mui bajas asi es normal (comun) encontrarmos bajissimos valores de inductancia (algunos nH) y altos valores capacitivos (decenas o mismo centenas de pF).
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.





elgriego dijo:


> Buenas Tardes Amigo Daniel,Buenas tardes colegas,Aqui resubo el articulo ,de la Nueva Electronica N20,con un poco de mejor resolucion,espero sea de utilidad.
> 
> Saludos.


!!Ejelente articulo , mui rico , altamente recomendable la leitura conpleta del a todos interesados en apriender las tecnicas en RF!!!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.





tiago dijo:


> En el diseño de Ludens, C14 adquiere bastante temperatura. Yo le puse un condensador de mica de 62 Pf en paralelo.
> Éste condensador quedaba ajustado a unos 150 Pf de su capacidad, al poner esos 62 en paralelo, C14 quedaba ajustado con unos 70 Pf, y se rapartían la temperatura entre los dos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 120444
> ...


Una recomendación en esa montagen es canbiar los dos polos dese gran trimmer entre si mismo de modo que lo tornillo que estas en contacto electrico con la placa ayustable (movel)haora sea en contacto con lo plano de tierra ,y no mas  en vivo (enegizado con RF)con la bobina de colector.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Una recomendación en esa montagen es canbiar los dos polos dese gran trimmer entre si mismo de modo que lo tornillo que estas en contacto electrico con la placa ayustable (movel)haora sea en contacto con lo plano de tierra ,y no mas  en vivo (enegizado con RF)con la bobina de colector.
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel

Ya me lo comentaste hace tiempo, y los cambié 
Lo que ocurre es que la foto es anterior a eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 11, 2014)

gracias Tiago y Daniel por los aportes y comentario para probar seguir metiendo ganas en este proyecto que parece tan dificil de solucionar , apenas tenga para montar esta placa voy a probar este nuevo diseño a ver que pasa !!!


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 11, 2014)

aca subo unas fotos del modulo que supe hacer de 28V y me recomendaron unir masas de ambos lados de las caras de la placa , creo que me cope y le hice como 50 agujeros , mas vale que sobre masa no ?

ahora voy a hacer unas pruebas bien disipado el transistor y veremos si cambio en algo 



una consulta a los colegas del foro , resulta que hable con una persona para tratar de resolver este problema de usar el transistor M1104 y me dijo que hace años supo comprar dicho transitor y no tuvo mayor problema para sacarle unos 100W para una FM que supo plantar , lo que si me recomendo es que no utilice los famosos VK200 en la base de los transistores porque producen oscilaciones (  basicamente que nunca los usa ) me recomendo usar una bobina hecha sobre una resistencia de 1M que es mucho mejor , que opinan sobre eso ???


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> aca subo unas fotos del modulo que supe hacer de 28V y me recomendaron unir masas de ambos lados de las caras de la placa , creo que me cope y le hice como 50 agujeros , mas vale que sobre masa no ?
> 
> ahora voy a hacer unas pruebas bien disipado el transistor y veremos si cambio en algo
> 
> ...


Hola estimado Don Rodrigo , quanto a los "tierras" es suficiente hacer els en todos puntos de massa de los conponentes que realmente van conectados a la massa , mucho mas que eso es desnecesario. Haora que los choques banda ancha "VK200" quando conectados entre la  base y emissor de un transistor de potenzia de  RF producen oscilaciones  en el lineal ,eso  para mi  es novedad , jajajjjjajjjjajajajjajajja ,en realidad  esas oscilaciones parasitas pueden sener quitadas con resistores entre base y emissor y o en paralelo con lo inductor o choke de alimentación del colector ( ver con cariño lo proyecto "Chileno" de 80Watts que te reconmende mirar ). Se no for de muchas molestias , ?? poderias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese lineal con lo 2N5643 para que yo pueda analizar mejor ?? , tengo dudas en lo tanque final por donde puedo mirar en tu fotos (circuito de adaptación  del colector hasta lo filtro passa bajos).Quanto a los trimmers plasticos (ese naranja) "Murata" NO me gustas els porque si estropian mui facilmente , si calientan con mucha RF y en alguns casos hasta derretirse , generan mui facilmente malos contactos internamente (oxidación interna mui prematura). 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 12, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola estimado Don Rodrigo , quanto a los "tierras" es suficiente hacer els en todos puntos de massa de los conponentes que realmente van conectados a la massa , mucho mas que eso es desnecesario. Haora que los choques banda ancha "VK200" quando conectados entre la  base y emissor de un transistor de potenzia de  RF producen oscilaciones  en el lineal ,eso  para mi  es novedad , jajajjjjajjjjajajajjajajja ,en realidad  esas oscilaciones parasitas pueden sener quitadas con resistores entre base y emissor y o en paralelo con lo inductor o choke de alimentación del colector ( ver con cariño lo proyecto "Chileno" de 80Watts que te reconmende mirar ). Se no for de muchas molestias , ?? poderias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese lineal con lo 2N5643 para que yo pueda analizar mejor ?? , tengo dudas en lo tanque final por donde puedo mirar en tu fotos (circuito de adaptación  del colector hasta lo filtro passa bajos).Quanto a los trimmers plasticos (ese naranja) "Murata" NO me gustas els porque si estropian mui facilmente , si calientan con mucha RF y en alguns casos hasta derretirse , generan mui facilmente malos contactos internamente (oxidación interna mui prematura).
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel el diagrama del 2n5643 es el que vi de un montaje de 40W y asi de loco nomas me largue a hacer una placa para montar el transistor ,el cicuito es el que mostre mas arriba , de todos modos te subo fotos del lineal con 2N5643 , y las pruebas que realice anoche .

 contento es poco decir , con solo 23.5V de fuente 2.75A de consumo y una exitacion de 3.5W el querido 2N5643 con un minimo ajuste de los trimer dio 47W , encima con la ayuda de un cooler de fuente de pc trabajaba tibio  increible los resultados y se que con 28V tiene que dar unos  50W con menos exitacion y todo  ni si quiera corregi la bobina de salida colector , la deje como la habia hecho y me dio exelentes resultados !!!!!!

la primera foto , muestra el pll exitador , la segunra y tercera la placa funcionando , la cuarta la potencia , la quinta la tension de alinetacion del lineal ,la sexta la corriente A de consumo del lineal , la numero 7 es la potencia de exitacion del pll al lineal , la 8 es el ROE entra el exitador y el lineal , no se si se podra bajar mas ,y la ultima es otra vez la salida de potencia .
La verdad que mucho mas que satisfecho con los exelentes resultados !!!
no es el lineal que necesitaba a 12V pero me dio mucho gusto armar algo que salga funcionando a la perfeccion asi que como quedan 7 transistores 2N5643 de ultima Daniel me va a enseñar a hacer una salida Push-Pull o paralelo con estos hermosos transistores para  asi sacar casi  100W tranquilos , y tambien  asi me volvieron las ganas de probar hacer andar mi M1104 ya que con dedicacion y empeño tiene que andar .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel el diagrama del 2n5643 es el que vi de un montaje de 40W y asi de loco nomas me largue a hacer una placa para montar el transistor ,el cicuito es el que mostre mas arriba , de todos modos te subo fotos del lineal con 2N5643 , y las pruebas que realice anoche .
> 
> contento es poco decir , con solo 23.5V de fuente 2.75A de consumo y una exitacion de 3.5W el querido 2N5643 con un minimo ajuste de los trimer dio 47W , encima con la ayuda de un cooler de fuente de pc trabajaba tibio  increible los resultados y se que con 28V tiene que dar unos  50W con menos exitacion y todo  ni si quiera corregi la bobina de salida colector , la deje como la habia hecho y me dio exelentes resultados !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Bueno una sugerencia es armar dos amplificadores identicos y sumarlos con cables de 75Ohmios (RG59U) de 1/4 de onda en la frequencia de trabajo , ese sumador es denominado "somador o dibisor Willkinson " y seguramente hay dicas de como armar uno por aca en lo foro ,  basta buscar. Haora si quieres mas potenzia : arme 4 amplificadores identicos y sume els con sumadores "Willkinson" , seguramente teras  160Wattios  de RF !!!!!!!
Dica: los somadores o dibisores Willkinson son los mismos enpleados para enfasar dos o quatro Antenas.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno una sugerencia es armar dos amplificadores identicos y sumarlos con cables de 75Ohmios (RG59U) de 1/4 de onda en la frequencia de trabajo , ese sumador es denominado "somador o dibisor Willkinson " y seguramente hay dicas de como armar uno por aca en lo foro ,  basta buscar. Haora si quieres mas potenzia : arme 4 amplificadores identicos y sume els con sumadores "Willkinson" , seguramente teras  160Wattios  de RF !!!!!!!
> Dica: los somadores o dibisores Willkinson son los mismos enpleados para enfasar dos o quatro Antenas.
> !Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!
> Att.
> ...



gracias Daniel voy a ver si encuentro el sumador que me decis , calculo que vos lo has armado ? esto no genera roe en la potencia ? porque se usa RG59 de 75ohm y no el de 50ohm ? voy a ver si entiendo como se calcula el cable ante todo


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2014)

Daniel no encuentro bien como se hace el calculo para enfazar los lineales , o sea como hago los chicotes con el RG59 el largo justo para 88.7 Mhz y ademas , como alimento los 2 modulos a la vez desde el mismo pll ? que pasaria si por ejemplo una potencia larga 35W y el otro 40 o 45W , se rompe algo o solo se suma y daria menos potencia total ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel no encuentro bien como se hace el calculo para enfazar los lineales , o sea como hago los chicotes con el RG59 el largo justo para 88.7 Mhz y ademas , como alimento los 2 modulos a la vez desde el mismo pll ? que pasaria si por ejemplo una potencia larga 35W y el otro 40 o 45W , se rompe algo o solo se suma y daria menos potencia total ?


Bueno voi tentar te esplicar como anda lo sumador y dibisor Willkinson : Cables coaxiales posuen una caracteristica en transformar una inpedancia conectada en una punta en otra  inpedancia sendo esa refletida en la otra estremidad , pero eso solamente ocorre quando cortados en 1/4 de onda o en multiplos inpares de 1/4 de onda , ejenplo : 3/4 , 5/4 , 7/4 de onda...etc....
Una inpedancia de 50R quando conectada a un cable de 75R (RG059U) y ese es cortado en 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia de trabajo el reflete 100R en la otra estremidad ,asi con dos cables con su estremidad conectada en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla) tenemos  100R en paralelo con 100R que es en realidad  igual a 50R..
es possible tanbien hacer otras transformaciones enpleando un poco de matemactica donde: Zo=√ zin x zout. esplicando mejor : Zo es la inpedancia caracteristica del cable a sener enpleado como transformador de inpedancias , zin es la inpedancia de entrada y zout es la nueva inpedancia trasformada en la otra estremidad . Ejenplo : √ 50R x 100R = 70,7R , como 75R es una inpedancia mui cercana de 70,7R enpleamos ese cable. Otra dica es que pudemos criar nuevas inpedancias de cables coaxilaes conectando dos cable de mismo conprimento en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla en las dos estremidad) . ejenplo con dos cables de 50R (RG058U) es possible simular uno de 25R , para eso basta conectarlos en paralelo . Con dos cables de 75R (RG059) es possible simular uno de 37,5R . No es recomendable sumar dos potenzias diferentes , una sugerencia es bajar la ganancia de lo modulo que posue major ganancia de modo equalizar las potenzias lo mejor que possible .
Otra dica , aca hay muchas discussiones sobre lo que buscas :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los estudios!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno voi tentar te esplicar como anda lo sumador y dibisor Willkinson : Cables coaxiales posuen una caracteristica en transformar una inpedancia conectada en una punta en otra  inpedancia sendo esa refletida en la otra estremidad , pero eso solamente ocorre quando cortados en 1/4 de onda o en multiplos inpares de 1/4 de onda , ejenplo : 3/4 , 5/4 , 7/4 de onda...etc....
> Una inpedancia de 50R quando conectada a un cable de 75R (RG059U) y ese es cortado en 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia de trabajo el reflete 100R en la otra estremidad ,asi con dos cables con su estremidad conectada en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla) tenemos  100R en paralelo con 100R que es en realidad  igual a 50R..
> es possible tanbien hacer otras transformaciones enpleando un poco de matemactica donde: Zo=√ zin x zout. esplicando mejor : Zo es la inpedancia caracteristica del cable a sener enpleado como transformador de inpedancias , zin es la inpedancia de entrada y zout es la nueva inpedancia trasformada en la otra estremidad . Ejenplo : √ 50R x 100R = 70,7R , como 75R es una inpedancia mui cercana de 70,7R enpleamos ese cable. Otra dica es que pudemos criar nuevas inpedancias de cables coaxilaes conectando dos cable de mismo conprimento en paralelo (vivo con vivo y malla con malla en las dos estremidad) . ejenplo con dos cables de 50R (RG058U) es possible simular uno de 25R , para eso basta conectarlos en paralelo . Con dos cables de 75R (RG059) es possible simular uno de 37,5R .
> Otra dica , aca hay muchas discussiones sobre lo que buscas :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/
> ...



Daniel entendi algo de lo que me explicaste sobre como seria la adaptacion 1/4 de onda , sobre que factor de velocidad debo hacer el calculo teniendo como frcuencia de trabajo 88.7Mhz  u supungo seria algo asi :

L= (0.66x75 )/88.7 = 0.55 metros o 55 centimertros que seria lo mismo para cada chicote de la salida de las potencias a la antena .
lo que no entendi es so hay que hacer lo mismo con la entrada de los lineales o solo se los conecta en paralelo al exitador 
me aclararias eso daniel ?



ha y otra cosa es que , que pasaria si las potencia no son exactamente iguales en el sentido de que una largara un poquito mas que otra 5 u 8W de diferencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel entendi algo de lo que me explicaste sobre como seria la adaptacion 1/4 de onda , sobre que factor de velocidad debo hacer el calculo teniendo como frcuencia de trabajo 88.7Mhz  u supungo seria algo asi :
> 
> L= (0.66x75 )/88.7 = 0.55 metros o 55 centimertros que seria lo mismo para cada chicote de la salida de las potencias a la antena .
> lo que no entendi es so hay que hacer lo mismo con la entrada de los lineales o solo se los conecta en paralelo al exitador
> ...



!!Si estas en correcto , para sener mas exacto arme 4 cables tipo RG059U ( dielectro o ayslante interno de polietileno o plastico) con 56 centimetros de conprimento cada. , ayuste las dos potenzias para misma salida , para eso ustedes puede  bajar un poquito la tensión de alimentación de lo lineal que posui major salida con auxilio de diodos en serie con la alimentación o un resistor de bajo valor ohmico y alta dissipación de calor (alta Wattage, pero eso tiene que sener esperimentado).
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 14, 2014)

Dacias daniel , si no entendi mal vos me decis que de la misma manera que tengo que unir las potencias en la salida , Debo hacer lo mismo con la entrada ?? y tambien poner los 2 chicotes de cable de 56cm  y realizar la puesta en marcha nomas ?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Dacias daniel , si no entendi mal vos me decis que de la misma manera que tengo que unir las potencias en la salida , Debo hacer lo mismo con la entrada ?? y tambien poner los 2 chicotes de cable de 56cm  y realizar la puesta en marcha nomas ?



Ese tipo de sumador es indistinto de por donde entras o salís ya que en todas sus salidas/entradas encontraras impedancias similares...mientras las cargues con ellas te funcionara como sumador/divisor y sí te esta diciendo eso Daniel.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Dacias daniel , si no entendi mal vos me decis que de la misma manera que tengo que unir las potencias en la salida , Debo hacer lo mismo con la entrada ?? y tambien poner los 2 chicotes de cable de 56cm  y realizar la puesta en marcha nomas ?



!!Si correcto!! , arme 4 cables RG059U con 56cm y sume dos amplificadores de misma potenzia de salida , despues de tudo armado y encendido retoque todos los trimmers con cariño de modo obtenir la maxima potenzia en la salida 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollos!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola a todos quisiera  hacer una pregunta , han tenido en tus manos esos transmisores de 7W chino ? para ser mas exacto los czh -7C quisiera saber  el valor de una bobina y un choque para hacerme unas plaquitas lineales ya que dispongo de todos sus transistores  son el S9018+C3355+C2053+RD15HVF1 , las bobina y choque son la que alimentan el C9018 el c3355 y un choque superficial alimenta el C2053 , por ultimo la bobina que sale del 2053 y entra al RD06 , tendra algo que ver que tenga un centro metalico ? ahi tambien deberia saber su valor , bueno les dejo varias fotos de un video que esta en youtube y campure fotos , gracias a todos !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Hola a todos quisiera  hacer una pregunta , han tenido en tus manos esos transmisores de 7W chino ? para ser mas exacto los czh -7C quisiera saber  el valor de una bobina y un choque para hacerme unas plaquitas lineales ya que dispongo de todos sus transistores  son el S9018+C3355+C2053+RD15HVF1 , las bobina y choque son la que alimentan el C9018 el c3355 y un choque superficial alimenta el C2053 , por ultimo la bobina que sale del 2053 y entra al RD06 , tendra algo que ver que tenga un centro metalico ? ahi tambien deberia saber su valor , bueno les dejo varias fotos de un video que esta en youtube y campure fotos , gracias a todos !!


Hola caro amigo Don Rodrigo Postigo yo no mi olvide de ustedes , desafortunadamente estoi demasiado atareado en mi trabajo , se for possible aguardar hasta ese fin de semana haora(sabado y domingo) subo las informaciones dese Kit Chino de 15Wattios.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 3, 2014)

Bueno ahi les dejo las fotos que pude capturar y una de ellas tiene señalado los choques que quisiera saber su valor , muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Bueno ahi les dejo las fotos que pude capturar y una de ellas tiene señalado los choques que quisiera saber su valor , muchas gracias



Bueno afortunadamente yo tengo esa tarjeta en mi manos , ese fin de semana yo saco los inductores y mensuro els en mi "L y C" Chino ,jajajajajajaj  y subo aca esa información, pero !ojo! ese TX es de 7Wattios maximos  de salida porque el enpleya lo transistor RD06 en la salida y NO lo RD15.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 3, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro amigo Don Rodrigo Postigo yo no mi olvide de ustedes , desafortunadamente estoi demasiado atareado en mi trabajo , se for possible aguardar ese fin de semana haora(sabado y domingo) subo las informaciones dese Kit Chino de 15Wattios.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel claro , el kit que usted tiene de 15W es distinto a este ya que en vez de llevar choques de RF tiene unas bobinas con centro metalico , sera bienvenido los datos de su pll y las fotos de la placa sin montar  y si luego lo pone en marcha podria comentarnos que tension de GATE le da al RD15  el micro y que potencia da con distintas tensiones ya que su Kit varia de 1.5 a 15W desde el micro y no se con que tension de Puerta en el mosftet da 1.5W con que tension da 5W y por ultimo con que tension de Puerta daria  los 15W ya que no creo que los chinos le den la maxima tension admisible de 4.7V sino que en un buen diseño deben lograr la maxima potencia con mucho menos .
Este que yo subi para ver si alguien tiene uno para medir los choques con un instrumento no tiene variacion de potencia y con componentes SMD quedaria bien chiquito y bonito  

Saludos Daniel y gracias como siempre por la colaboracion





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno afortunadamente yo tengo esa tarjeta en mi manos , ese fin de semana yo saco los inductores y mensuro els en mi "L y C" Chino ,jajajajajajaj  y subo aca esa información, pero !ojo! ese TX es de 7Wattios maximos  de salida porque el enpleya lo transistor RD06 en la salida y NO lo RD15.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Bueno Daniel , te voy a hacer trabajar un poquito entonces , te dejo los 2 trabajitos en tus manos asi no compro un kit de 7W solo para medir los 4 inductores y si queres al de 7W medile la tension de puerta de mosfet que le aplica el chino , tengo entendido que lo venden como Kit de 7W y en realidad segun en que parte de la banda se usa suelen dar minimo 7W y tipico de 9 a 10W , espero me puedas sacar esas dudas y probare de armar unas plaquitas a ver que sale 

gracias Daniel !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Hola Daniel claro , el kit que usted tiene de 15W es distinto a este ya que en vez de llevar choques de RF tiene unas bobinas con centro metalico , sera bienvenido los datos de su pll y las fotos de la placa sin montar  y si luego lo pone en marcha podria comentarnos que tension de GATE le da al RD15  el micro y que potencia da con distintas tensiones ya que su Kit varia de 1.5 a 15W desde el micro y no se con que tension de Puerta en el mosftet da 1.5W con que tension da 5W y por ultimo con que tension de Puerta daria  los 15W ya que no creo que los chinos le den la maxima tension admisible de 4.7V sino que en un buen diseño deben lograr la maxima potencia con mucho menos .
> Este que yo subi para ver si alguien tiene uno para medir los choques con un instrumento no tiene variacion de potencia y con componentes SMD quedaria bien chiquito y bonito
> 
> Saludos Daniel y gracias como siempre por la colaboracion
> ...


!!Por nada mi amigo !! , haora quando enpleamos un RD06 en la salida tal como en lo "CHZ-7" yo personalmente NO saco mas que 6 Wattios del sob riesgo de encurtar su vida util , acaso quando quiero mas potenzia en la salida , sin dudas agrego un lineal externo de mas potenzia , no me gusta sacrificar un transistor por "migallas" que NO resolven en NADA en termos de mas alcançe , pero que seguramente encurtan su vida util.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 3, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Por nada mi amigo !! , haora quando enpleamos un RD06 en la salida yo personalmente NO saco mas de 6 Wattios del sob riesgo de encurtar su vida util , acaso quando quiero mas potenzia en la salida , sin dudas agrego un lineal externo de mas potenzia , no me gusta sacrificar un transistor por "migallas" que NO resolven en NADA en termos de mas alcançe , pero que seguramente encurtan su vida util.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



en eso tenes razon Daniel ,1ò 2W mas no cambia en nada , bueno en cuanto quieras lo pones en marcha y medis la tension de puerta del fet y el fin de semana medis los 4 choques de rf y me comentas , gracias Daniel .
Saludos Rodrigo Postigo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> en eso tenes razon Daniel ,1ò 2W mas no cambia en nada , bueno en cuanto quieras lo pones en marcha y medis la tension de puerta del fet y el fin de semana medis los 4 choques de rf y me comentas , gracias Daniel .
> Saludos Rodrigo Postigo


Hola a todos , atendendo a un pedido mui especial de Don Rodrigo:
 Inductor "CH1" : 2,2 uH ; Inductor "CH2" : 0,1uH ; Inductor "CH3" : 1,5uH . Inductor "Verde" del gate del RD06 : 5,5 espiras de hilo de cubre barnizado calibre 28AWG , diametro del devanado 4m/m con nucleo ayustable (tornillo) hecho en latón con 3m/m de diametro y 4m/m de conprimento. VGS del RD06 : 5,00 Voltios.
Tarea dada , tarea hecha.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , atendendo a un pedido mui especial de Don Rodrigo:
> Inductor "CH1" : 2,2 uH ; Inductor "CH2" : 0,1uH ; Inductor "CH3" : 1,5uH . Inductor "Verde" del gate del RD06 : 5,5 espiras de hilo de cubre barnizado calibre 28AWG , diametro del devanado 4m/m con nucleo ayustable (tornillo) hecho en latón con 3m/m de diametro y 4m/m de conprimento. VGS del RD06 : 5,00 Voltios.
> Tarea dada , tarea hecha.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> ...




Daniel desde ya mil gracias por tomarte el trabajo de sacar los inductores y medirlos , creo que es un GRAN aporte para todos los que nos gusta la RF y queremos realizar nuestras placas ,mas en argentina que no hay importaciones y no entran esas placas sino los productos ya terminados y a un costo altisimo  . 
Bueno ahora veremos que sale de todo esto , probaremos hacer una placa de fibra de vidrio y comentaremos los resultados despues de las pruebas , aunque todavia no se que tension de puerta aplicarle al RD06/15  para probar 

recien veo que me pusiste que se usa con 5V , bueno , a probar entonces !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

Bueno quando yo tener un poco mas de tienpo livre , pretendo subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico con todos conponentes realmente medidos (engineria reversa no autorizada ) de los estagios amplificadores de RF de los dos transmissores chinos (5 y 15 Wattios) .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno quando yo tener un poco de tienpo mas livre , pretendo subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico con todos conponentes realmente medidos (engineria reversa no autorizada ) de los estagios amplificadores de RF de los dos transmissores chinos (5 y 15 Wattios) .
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Barbaro Daniel seria un gran aporte para todos saber mas datos de los ceramicos y demas asociados !!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Barbaro Daniel seria un gran aporte para todos saber mas datos de los ceramicos y demas asociados !!!!!


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


>



Daniel como sabemos cuanto hay que meter el tornillo de metal de la bobina verde ? debe dar una supuesta inductancia ? usted la sabe ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel como sabemos cuanto hay que meter el tornillo de metal de la bobina verde ? debe dar una supuesta inductancia ? usted la sabe ?


Bueno desafortunadamente  ese valor inductivo es tan bajo (orden de algunos nH) que mi medidor de inductancia chino no tiene rango suficiente (no hay resolución para tanto) para medir.
Lo ayuste del tornillo es mui sensillo , ayuste el  de modo que la potenzia de salida sea lo mas constante en toda banda de FM 88-108Mhz. 
En realidad quando introduzimos lo tornillo de latón en la bobina bajamos su inductancia eso es porque los materiales diamagnecticos dispersan las lineas magnecticas , asi bajando  la inductancia , haora quando enpleamos materiales magnecticos tipo ferrites haciemos esactamente lo efecto contrario o sea concentramos las lineas megnecticas asi aumentamos la inductancia. Yo personalmente enpleyo ese viejo truco indio para saper si devo aumentar o diminuir bobinas de circuitos de adaptación en lineares , sinplesmente acercando eses materiales de lo nucleo de la bobina a sener ayustada.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno desafortunadamente  ese valor inductivo es tan bajo (orden de algunos nH) que mi medidor de inductancia chino no tiene rango suficiente (no hay resolución para tanto) para medir.
> Lo ayuste del tornillo es mui sensillo , ayuste el  de modo que la potenzia de salida sea lo mas constante en toda banda de FM 88-108Mhz.
> En realidad quando introduzimos lo tornillo de latón en la bobina bajamos su inductancia eso es porque los materiales diamagnecticos dispersan las lineas magnecticas , asi bajando  la inductancia , haora quando enpleamos materiales magnecticos tipo ferrites haciemos esactamente lo efecto contrario o sea concentramos las lineas megnecticas asi aumentamos la inductancia. Yo personalmente enpleyo ese viejo truco indio para saper si devo aumentar o diminuir bobinas de circuitos de adaptación en lineares , sinplesmente acercando eses materiales de lo nucleo de la bobina a sener ayustada.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> ...



Daniel , gracias por el dato , sabia que si es ferrite sube la inductancia y si es de Lata baja la inductancia , o al menos eso te entedi yo 
claro yo tengo un medidor de inductor de alta resolucion para inductores y ceramicos trabaja con un pic y es venezolano , el famoso ADSCLM creo ,mui util para medir bobinas y ceramicos con bajo valor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel , gracias por el dato , sabia que si es ferrite sube la inductancia y si es de Lata baja la inductancia , o al menos eso te entedi yo
> claro yo tengo un medidor de inductor de alta resolucion para inductores y ceramicos trabaja con un pic y es venezolano , el famoso ADSCLM creo ,mui util para medir bobinas y ceramicos con bajo valor



Bueno se no for de muchas molestias ?? poderias ustedes subir fotos dese L y C meter ??


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno se no for de muchas molestias ?? poderias ustedes subir fotos dese L y C meter ??



para usted nunca es molestia señor Daniel ,mucho colabora con mis proyectos de RF , ahi le saco fotos ahora y se lo subo



Daniel perdon por la calidad de imagen las saque recien con el celular a las fotos pero para que tengas una idea te sirve ademas en youtube esta el video de este y muestra la exelente resolucion del equipo !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> para usted nunca es molestia señor Daniel ,mucho colabora con mis proyectos de RF , ahi le saco fotos ahora y se lo subo
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel perdon por la calidad de imagen las saque recien con el celular a las fotos pero para que tengas una idea te sirve ademas en youtube esta el video de este y muestra la exelente resolucion del equipo !!



Bueno , el verdadero  "Senõr" estas en lo Cielo comandando todo el mundo , yo por mi ves procuro ayudar con mucho gusto los conpañeros de la mejor manera que possible .
Mi gustaria puder mirar mejor lo display de modo saper realmente tu resolucion.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , el verdadero  "Senõr" estas en lo Cielo comandando todo el mundo , yo por mi ves procuro ayudar con mucho gusto los conpañeros de la mejor manera que possible .
> Mi gustaria puder mirar mejor lo display de modo saper realmente tu resolucion.
> !Fuerte abrazoz!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



bueno daniel Ahi te saco unas fotos con un mejor celular y te las subo ademas si queres unas fotos del manual donde explica el funcionamiento y resolucion , este medidor lo compre en ML argentina !!!!



A ver si las ves ahi Daniel !!!! si necesitas el manual me decis y te lo mando por foto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2014)

!!OK , eres  mui amable caro Rodrigo !!!.
Si me gustaria puder mirar lo manual dese equipo caso el aclare su especificaciones.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 7, 2014)

A ver si estas salieron mejor daniel



Daniel creo que en la cuarta foto se ve bien los parametros de resolucion de inductancia y capacitancia , pruebe verlos .
Fuerte abrazo desde argentina !!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2014)

!!Felicitaciones , gutei sin dudas  mui bueno equipo acaso las mediciones seren realmente fieis !!!
Gustaria en mucho puder conprar uno igual para mi laboratorio/taller
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Felicitaciones , gutei sin dudas  mui bueno equipo acaso las mediciones seren realmente fieis !!!
> Gustaria en mucho puder conprar uno igual para mi laboratorio/taller
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias , si Daniel la verdad que mide con mucha exactitud y el precio del equipo es muy muy accesible casi nada me salio , son hechos en venezuela que raro que ahi en basil no se vendan , hay varios lugares donde esta dicho circuito y el programa del pic si te interesa pero comprarlo hecho al costo que me salio fue mas productivo y me dio muchas satisfacciones para hacer bobinas de 60 ó 90 nano henrri de aire para crosover de agudos y ni hablar de las mediciones como las que te encargue a ti de los choques , muy exacto es el equipo !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2014)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias , si Daniel la verdad que mide con mucha exactitud y el precio del equipo es muy muy accesible casi nada me salio , son hechos en venezuela que raro que ahi en basil no se vendan , hay varios lugares donde esta dicho circuito y el programa del pic si te interesa pero comprarlo hecho al costo que me salio fue mas productivo y me dio muchas satisfacciones para hacer bobinas de 60 ó 90 nano henrri de aire para crosover de agudos y ni hablar de las mediciones como las que te encargue a ti de los choques , muy exacto es el equipo !!!!!!


Descurpe caro Rodrigo Postigo pero inductores de decenas de nH son verdaderos curtoscircuitos en audio(frequenzias bajas) , entonses no se para que  eses inductores de 60 o 90nH te sirven en un crossover de agudos.( a no ser que eses agudos son  centenas de Mhz , jajajajaja).
??poderias ustedes enbiarme lo link donde conpraste lo tuo ??
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 9, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe caro Rodrigo Postigo pero inductores de decenas de nH son verdaderos curtoscircuitos en audio(frequenzias bajas) , entonses no se para que  eses inductores de 60 o 90nH te sirven en un crossover de agudos.( a no ser que eses agudos son  centenas de Mhz , jajajajaja).
> ??poderias ustedes enbiarme lo link donde conpraste lo tuo ??
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola daniel el mio lo compre por mercado libre argentina , era un vendedor que traia este medidor de inductancias y unas placas de transmisores mono banda ancha hechos en venezuela , no lo he visto publicado ultimamente pero no me arrepiento de la compra ya que para los que nos gusta la RF es un equipo de medicion muy util !!!  si queres fabricarlo vos mismo te busco la unfo en la web o mi pc y te lo paso !! eso decime vos .

Daniel me quedo una duda respecto a los datos que me pasaste de tu transmisor chino , el modelo que vos tenes deja elegir salida H (ALTA ) o L (BAJA ) dando H7W y L 1.5W  , si es asi decime si solo cambia la tension del gate del RD06 para este cambio y a cuanto , ya se qye en H es 5V de gate , gracias daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2014)

OK ! , bueno quanto a la tensión VGS del MosFet de salida para una determinada potenzia de salida , esa canbia en mucho de equipo para equipo , de lote de transistor enpleado , qualidad de los conpenentes enpleados , entonses te aclaro que la tensión de mi equipo no nesesariamente es la misma para que tu equipo forneça la misma potenzia de salida. 
Una sugerencia es enplear un potenciometro de 1kohmios conectados a lo +5Voltios y dosar lo nivel de VGS nesesario para la potenzia de salida deseada.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 19, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> OK ! , bueno quanto a la tensión VGS del MosFet de salida para una determinada potenzia de salida , esa canbia en mucho de equipo para equipo , de lote de transistor enpleado , qualidad de los conpenentes enpleados , entonses te aclaro que la tensión de mi equipo no nesesariamente es la misma para que tu equipo forneça la misma potenzia de salida.
> Una sugerencia es enplear un potenciometro de 1kohmios conectados a lo +5Voltios y dosar lo nivel de VGS nesesario para la potenzia de salida deseada.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.





Muchachos una consulta alguien conoce un vendedor de Mercado libre con un NIK  :  JUAN_ZO  que es de ciudadela  y vende pll, procesador de sonido , codificador estereo , esta de vacaciones y necesitaria comprarle ya un compresor limitador de audio que los vende en 500 pesos arg. pero al estar de vacaciones las publicaciones estan pausadas y dejo alguien encargado de ventas pero no tengo un telefono para llamar , si alguien sabe le agradeceria


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Muchachos una consulta alguien conoce un vendedor de Mercado libre con un NIK  :  JUAN_ZO  que es de ciudadela  y vende pll, procesador de sonido , codificador estereo , esta de vacaciones y necesitaria comprarle ya un compresor limitador de audio que los vende en 500 pesos arg. pero al estar de vacaciones las publicaciones estan pausadas y dejo alguien encargado de ventas pero no tengo un telefono para llamar , si alguien sabe le agradeceria



Buenos Dias Rodrigo,Me parece  que un procesador por 500$ No va a colmar tus espectativas,en cuanto a calidad de sonido,es mas me imagino cual debe ser.

Si buscas aqui en el foro, vas a encontrar ese mismo que venden,ademas de otros, e incluso el (M31 Mk3


Me pa! Que el que venden es este:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-limitador-clipper-59961/


Saludetes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos Dias Rodrigo,Me parece  que un procesador por 500$ No va a colmar tus espectativas,en cuanto a calidad de sonido,es mas me imagino cual debe ser.
> 
> Si buscas aqui en el foro, vas a encontrar ese mismo que venden,ademas de otros, e incluso el (M31 Mk3
> 
> ...



elgriego , como va , desde ya mil gracias por la respuesta , si efectivamente el limitador compresor expansor que offertan es ese ya listo y calibrabo , que opinion te merece ese circuito , yo necesito algo sencillo y que  pueda modular a full con mi pll de coche sin sobremodular , ese que venden hace de expansor tambien  ?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola Rodrigo,Es un esquema muy basico,tambien muy economico,a todo trapo con 200 mangos lo armas, en su sencilles estriba justamente la calidad del sonido obtenido,si es para arrancar ,sirve,ahora si queres sonar como las emisoras top,Bueno.......

En lo referente al procesamiento de audio ,lo que se busca basicamente, es lograr el maximo indice de modulacion,Sin destruir la portadora,esto se logra ,en los sistemas mas basicos,comprimiendo la señal sobre tres bandas,por ej graves ,medios ,agudos,es decir actuando en funcion de los picos de modulacion de estas tres bandas,y limitandolos de acuerdo al indice maximo de modulacion deseado.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola elgriego vos sabes que busque esquemas relacionado a esto y hay de todo , ahora bien una consulta en que parte del foro estan los demas esquemas porque vos me pusiste un enlace el cual yo vi exactamente el producto que iba a comprar para hacerlo pero  donde estan los demas , con el buscador nomas los encontras dentro del foro ?


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola Rodrigo, acá tenés un limitador bueno a VCA y el último post uno a LDR que anda muy bien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
Saludos C


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 19, 2015)

Gracias crimson , pero esto no seria un limitador para proteger cajas , osea limitando la entrada de la potencia , servira  para intercalar entre una pc y un modulador de fm hecho con un pll de auto ?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2015)

Hola Rodrigo,aqui en el siguiente link,esta el Famoso Mk3,Es Complicado, pero es el que usan la mayoria de las emisoras del pais,a las que no les alcanza la plata ,para un Solidine o Un Orban.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-mkiii-m31-123088/

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> servira  para intercalar entre una pc y un modulador de fm hecho con un pll de auto ?



Hola Rodrigo, siempre depende todo de la calidad que necesites. El más sencillo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 125134
te puede funcionar perfectamente, para uno estéreo vas a gastar $50 y no $500. Luego, si querés complicar más la cosa, lo podés hacer a 3 bandas, pero va en gustos y ganas de soldar un rato.
Saludos C


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 19, 2015)

Gracias crimson por el circuito , lo voy a probar , consulta el ldr puede ser un infrarojo receptor tipo led ?
y otra cosa , este circuito no lleva tiempo de ataque ni otro tipo de ajustes ? asi de sencillo y funciona como compresor ?


----------



## crimson (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola Rodrigo, yo uso un LED blanco, de esos de luz medio azulada, no probé con otro tipo. Si querés modificar parámetros sí o sí vas a tener que armar éste:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/483695/ _el que te digo de LED, pese a su sencillez, anda muy bien, pero ya te digo, es cuestión de para qué lo vas a usar, si es para una emisora profesional va a haber que jugarse un poco más. Si querés poner controles de ataque y decaimiento veo a la tarde si ando con tiempo y te hago un esquema de cómo modificarlo.
Me olvidaba: hay algo más acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/
Saludos C


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 21, 2015)

una consulta a los entendidos elgriego y crimson , a que se debe que quiero armar el compresor para modular a pleno sin saturar (sobremodular ) les cuento que compre este producto en ML y el vendedor me dijo que era lo ideal para lo que yo queria hacer , lo compre hace 2 semanas me llego y ya lo envie denuevo al vendedor .

1 el equipo estaba fallado 
2 tenia razon un vendedor de procesador de audio para fm cuando me dijo que el audio pro no tiene nada que ver con la fm y eso no sirve para una radio por mas que lo oferten para eso . el que me lo vendio dijo que lo iban a probar y si no andaba me mandaban otro .
 no deberia ser exactamente lo que yo busco ? un compresor expansor ?


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ...2 tenia razon un vendedor de procesador de audio para fm cuando me dijo que el audio pro no tiene nada que ver con la fm y eso no sirve para una radio por mas que lo oferten para eso .



Hola Rodrigo, no estoy enteramente de acuerdo. Es cierto que para radio hay sistemas mejores, con varias bandas, efecto aural, etc. Pero tener un compresor es infinitamente mejor a no tenerlo, aunque sea uno simple. Jugando con las variables podés obtener lo fundamental: que el equipo no sobremodule e incluso puede sonar más lleno. 
Qué macana eso que no funcione... ¿habrán comprado equipos a granel, como en otras épocas del país?
Saludos C


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 21, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo, no estoy enteramente de acuerdo. Es cierto que para radio hay sistemas mejores, con varias bandas, efecto aural, etc. Pero tener un compresor es infinitamente mejor a no tenerlo, aunque sea uno simple. Jugando con las variables podés obtener lo fundamental: que el equipo no sobremodule e incluso puede sonar más lleno.
> Qué macana eso que no funcione... ¿habrán comprado equipos a granel, como en otras épocas del país?
> Saludos C



no se crimson , yo lo compre porque el vago lo vendia como usado y ya se lo mande dijo que lo van a probar y si falla o algo me mandan uno nuevo , vos decis que este tipo de equipo deberia comprimir y expandir para modular a pleno sin saturar ? vos sabes que ni el manual encontre pero es un equipo nuevo hace poco salio en teoria y se vende mucho , ahora bien ....... con que opinion me quedo ? sirve para la FM  o solo para audio pro . que opinas ? las caracteristicas dicen esto :


Compresor Limitador Gate Stereo Caracteristicas
- Rta. Frec: 0.35Hz. 200Khz (+0/-3db)
- Ruido: >95dbu
- THD: 0.04%
- Maximo nivel entrada y salida: +21dbu
- Impedancia de entrada: 50K Ohms balanceada, 25K Ohms desbalanceada
- Impedancia de salida: 60 Ohms balanceada, 30 Ohms desbalanceada 

CARACTERISTICAS
Utiliza Auto-Limit ascendente y el circuito de reversión, el proceso de auto expansor / puerta de ruido, que ajusta automáticamente la expansión por el material del programa, lo que elimina el ruido de fondo durante las secciones silenciosas o detiene la música. Especial tiene Estéreo / Mono interruptor de funcionamiento, fácil de ajustar los efectos de la unificación entre L / R del canal. Selección de entrada de nivel (+4 / -10 dBu), indicador LED puede mostrar el verdadero nivel de señal, fácil para la operación y adjustion.


Balance de entrada y salida.


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2015)

Sí, yo uso unos parecidos, los Behringer. Nada de otro mundo, ya te dije, siempre es mejor tenerlo que no tenerlo. No estoy en el mundillo de las FMs, entiendo que debe haber algo más específico, con otras prestaciones, pero antes que no poner nada, prefiero poner ese. 
Saludos C


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 21, 2015)

bueno gracias por la opinion , voy a ver que pasa cuando  me manden el otro

luego les comento si era que no andaba !!!


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 25, 2015)

Muchachos alguien a hecho lineales push-pull ? hay una placa media universal para poner dos 2sC2630 y da 120W sino dos 2SC2782 para 200W nadie la probo ? yo la encontre en internet se las dejo asi opinan , me interesa porque tengo varios transistores con su par y me gustaria saber si a alguien le dio resultado para hacerlo , gracias

estas serian las 2 placas



porque eso de sumar como enseña Daniel lopez no me animo yo , el me decia de sumar como si fueran dipolos , con cable de 75 ohm midiendolos pero no se pienso que debe tener mas perdida


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2015)

Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo , ? acaso ya pensaste en lo consumo en amperios deses lineares arriba ? , son decenas de amperios continuos enquanto tu radio estas en lo aire y covengamos  una fuente desa envergadura bien filtrada para no tenermos problemas con zunbidos molestos  no es nada barata. Otro punto : eses transistores BJT son de baja ganancia quando conparados con los modernos MosFet. Por ejenplo con un BLF278 es possible sacar mui facilmente  300Wattios en su salida excitando el con solamente 6Wattios y 42 Voltios en su dreno con un consumo de 8 Amperios . Haora con lo amplificador arriba , ustedes saca 200Wattios con una excitación de 25 o 30 Wattios y aun mas con un consumo de ao menos 24 Amperios en 13,8 Voltios .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 25, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Rodrigo Postigo , ? acaso ya pensaste en lo consumo en amperios deses lineares arriba ? , son decenas de amperios continuos enquanto tu radio estas en lo aire y covengamos  una fuente desa envergadura bien filtrada para no tenermos problemas con zunbidos molestos  no es nada barata. Otro punto : eses transistores BJT son de baja ganancia quando conparados con los modernos MosFet. Por ejenplo con un BLF278 es possible sacar mui facilmente  300Wattios en su salida excitando el con solamente 6Wattios y 42 Voltios en su dreno con un consumo de 8 Amperios . Haora con lo amplificador arriba , ustedes saca 200Wattios con una excitación de 25 o 30 Wattios y aun mas con un consumo de ao menos 24 Amperios en 13,8 Voltios .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola daniel , si entiendo lo que usted menciona , en cuanto a fuente , tengo 2 de 13.5 de 20 y 30 amperes seria lo de menos ademas son switching , respecto a los mos-fet el problema aqui en argentina es el costo , por ejemplo un MRF151G de 300W sale 1800 pesos argentinos y ni hablar de un BLF278 que de conseguirse sale como 2000 pesos  argentinos solo el transistor , ademas es por una cuestion de no tirar los transistores que ya tengo , por ejemplo 2sc2630 (50W) tengo 3 , 2n5643 de (45W ) tengo 7 , M1104=Mrf247 de 70W tengo 3 , para exitarlos tengo M9583 tengo 3 de 30W segun me comento usted ,y las placas que armo con RD15HVF1 me han dado resultado para exitar los pll de auto . 
por eso me gustaria poder hacer una placa push-pull o paralelo con estos que ya tengo !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Hola daniel , si entiendo lo que usted menciona , en cuanto a fuente , tengo 2 de 13.5 de 20 y 30 amperes seria lo de menos ademas son switching , respecto a los mos-fet el problema aqui en argentina es el costo , por ejemplo un MRF151G de 300W sale 1800 pesos argentinos y ni hablar de un BLF278 que de conseguirse sale como 2000 pesos  argentinos solo el transistor , ademas es por una cuestion de no tirar los transistores que ya tengo , por ejemplo 2sc2630 (50W) tengo 3 , 2n5643 de (45W ) tengo 7 , M1104=Mrf247 de 70W tengo 3 , para exitarlos tengo M9583 tengo 3 de 30W segun me comento usted ,y las placas que armo con RD15HVF1 me han dado resultado para exitar los pll de auto .
> por eso me gustaria poder hacer una placa push-pull o paralelo con estos que ya tengo !!!!!!


Entiendo , quieres hacer uso de que ya tienes en las manos , ! entonses manos a obra  y despues conte a nosotros como te fue!
Las tarjetas tienem que  sener de fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double face y mui bien aterrada las dos faces en todos los puntos de tierra .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 26, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Hola daniel , si entiendo lo que usted menciona , en cuanto a fuente , tengo 2 de 13.5 de 20 y 30 amperes seria lo de menos ademas son switching , respecto a los mos-fet el problema aqui en argentina es el costo , por ejemplo un MRF151G de 300W sale 1800 pesos argentinos y ni hablar de un BLF278 que de conseguirse sale como 2000 pesos  argentinos solo el transistor , ademas es por una cuestion de no tirar los transistores que ya tengo , por ejemplo 2sc2630 (50W) tengo 3 , 2n5643 de (45W ) tengo 7 , M1104=Mrf247 de 70W tengo 3 , para exitarlos tengo M9583 tengo 3 de 30W segun me comento usted ,y las placas que armo con RD15HVF1 me han dado resultado para exitar los pll de auto .
> por eso me gustaria poder hacer una placa push-pull o paralelo con estos que ya tengo !!!!!!



Rodrigo Postigo te sugiero que vendas todo ese material que quieres aprovechar y con lo producido seguramente te sobrara para comprar los materiales destinado a hacerte el amplificador de 300W.
En ves de tener un montón de problemas realizas algo acorde a lo que se usa actualmente y dicta el sentido común. 
Coincido plenamente con lo que expreso Daniel Lopes al respecto.

 Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Rodrigo Postigo te sugiero que vendas todo ese material que quieres aprovechar y con lo producido seguramente te sobrara para comprar los materiales destinado a hacerte el amplificador de 300W.
> En ves de tener un montón de problemas realizas algo acorde a lo que se usa actualmente y dicta el sentido común.
> Coincido plenamente con lo que expreso Daniel Lopes al respecto.
> 
> Ric.


!Incluso puedo con mucho gusto te facilitar los planos de como armar lo lineal que aclare como ejenplo(300W con BLF278)! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 26, 2015)

lo voy a pensar muchachos , es que los 2n5643 motorola son muy nobles , andan de una , con 4W de entrada  salen 50W como nada sin renegar , por eso los queria sumar , veremos veremos aparte  no quertia un ampli sino varios poirque tengo para armar como 10 exitadores del proyecto que una vez les comente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> lo voy a pensar muchachos , es que los 2n5643 motorola son muy nobles , andan de una , con 4W de entrada  salen 50W como nada sin renegar , por eso los queria sumar , veremos veremos aparte  no quertia un ampli sino varios poirque tengo para armar como 10 exitadores del proyecto que una vez les comente


? Entonses que tal sumar con cables de 75 Ohmios (RG059/U)los 4 lineares con 2N5643 ? ,asi  con aproximadamente 20 Wattios de excitación ustedes logra sacar 200 Wattios en la salida , incluso es possible enplear las 2 fuentes de 12 Voltios que ya tienes en las manos en serie para obtenir los 24 Voltios nesesarios para alimentar los 4X 2N5643 , donde  la fuente que estas con su polo negativo a tierra o masa ustedes enpleya lo polo postivo para tanbien alimentar lo excitador PLL  y driver excitador de 20Wattios .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Entonses que tal sumar con cables de 75 Ohmios (RG059/U)los 4 lineares con 2N5643 ? ,asi  con aproximadamente 20 Wattios de excitación ustedes logra sacar 200 Wattios en la salida , incluso es possible enplear las 2 fuentes de 12 Voltios que ya tienes en las manos en serie para obtenir los 24 Voltios nesesarios para alimentar los 4X 2N5643 , donde  la fuente que estas con su polo negativo a tierra o masa ustedes enpleya lo polo postivo para tanbien alimentar lo excitador PLL  y driver excitador de 20Wattios .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



si daniel pero lo que no entiendo es bien el metodo para sumarlos , me darias una explicacion detallada ? sobre cuanto y como corto cada cable ?  primero deberia tener las 2 ó 4 etapas listas y calibradas cada una por separado no ?  y despues el cable que une las 4 entradas y las 4 salidas se corta segun la frecuencia de trabajo ? explicame bien todo eso poorque lo he leido en el foro pero soy medio duro para entender eso , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## chevitron (Mar 26, 2015)

hola colegas. yo utilizaría un sumador wilkinson  de ese tipo con bobinas y capacitores y una resistencia de 100hom para los desequilibrios, además este tipo de sumador también trabaja como un filtro pasa bajos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 26, 2015)

si tenes alguna grafica o muestra de alguno que Hallas  hecho vendria bien para verlo y decime , simpre se suma numeros pares 2, 4, 6 ? o pueden ser 3 etapas por ejemplo ? otra cosa que perdidas tiene un sistema sumado asi ? seria lo mismo que hacer un push-pull o tiene sus desventajas en cuanto a perdidas ?





chevitron dijo:


> hola colegas. yo utilizaría un sumador wilkinson  de ese tipo con bobinas y capacitores y una resistencia de 100hom para los desequilibrios, además este tipo de sumador también trabaja como un filtro pasa bajos



chevitron eso seria algo asi como poner en paralelo las 2 potencias ? no usas cables ni nada , eso seria lo mismo que propone daniel lopes en teoria ? lo has probado ?


----------



## chevitron (Mar 26, 2015)

claro don rodrigo ya esta probado y recontra probado pero lo costoso son las resistencia de rf ahi te dejo unas fotos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 30, 2015)

Daniel me podrias explicar bien como hago el sumador wilkinson





chevitron dijo:


> hola colegas. yo utilizaría un sumador wilkinson  de ese tipo con bobinas y capacitores y una resistencia de 100hom para los desequilibrios, además este tipo de sumador también trabaja como un filtro pasa bajos



chevitron la resistencia que usas de 100 ohm es de 1 o 2W nomas o de mucha potencia ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel me podrias explicar bien como hago el sumador wilkinson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segue un dibujo de como armar 4 pallets con cables coaxilaes de 75Ohmios.
Quanto a lo diseño del resistor de balanceo ese deve tener 100Ohmios y deve dicipar con seguridad 1/4 de la potenzia final de salida ya conbinada.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 30, 2015)

Daniel una consulta , se puede dejar sin poner el resistor de 100 OHM   ?



si solo  sumara 2 potencias tambien deberia poner los alargues como con 4 potencias ? te dejo un dibujo asi me entendes !!!!

a ver si entendes mi dibujo feo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel una consulta , se puede dejar sin poner el resistor de 100 OHM   ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno premeramente estamos enpatados quanto a dibujar malo( feo) , jajajajajajajajajaja ,  lo dibujo mas arriba es lo correcto (sin los cables de 1/4 de onda en 75Ohmios entre excitador y dibisor y entre la salida de antena y lo sumador ). Quanto a lo resistor de balanceo (100Ohms) , quando possible enplear el mejor aun en caso dañar  un de los pallets.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Mar 30, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno premeramente estamos enpatados quanto a dibujar malo( feo) , jajajajajajajajajaja ,  lo dibujo mas arriba es lo correcto (sin los cables de 1/4 de onda en 75Ohmios entre excitador y dibisor y entre la salida de antena y lo sumador ). Quanto a lo resistor de balanceo (100Ohms) , quando possible enplear el mejor aun en caso dañar  un de los pallets.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



entonces para sumar solo 2 lineales el dibujo correcto es el de arriba y usando rg59 en 92.5 MHZ .
supongamos el largo del cable seria :   300/(95.2/4x066)=

300/  (92.5/4=23.125*.66)=

300/15.26= 19.65 cm de cada cable 


creo que me equivoque corrijame por favor !!!!!


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 30, 2015)

Amigo Rodrigo Postigo: 300/92.5=3,243243, 3,243243 x 0.25= 0.8108, 0.8108 x 0.66 = 53,51 Cm., ese seria el tamaño de cada rama,  saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola a todos ,caro Don Rodrigo premeramente ustedes tienes que determinar la longitud de la onda para la frequenzia de interese: 300/F(MHz). Despues de determinada la longitud dibida entonses  ese valor  por 4 para si determinar lo "1/4 de Onda" , finalmente multiplique ese resultado por lo F.V. (factor de velocidad) del cable en queston una ves que ese canbia con lo tipo de dielectrico enpleado en su construición , ejenplo para cables hechos de polietileno lo F.V.= 0,66 , haora si lo cable es hecho en otro tipo de dielectrico (Téflon , espuma espandida etc...) ese F.V. canbia , entonses hay que consultar los datos tecnicos del fabricante.
Ayuste los pallets de modo tener la misma ganancia(uno por vez) , despues conbineos con los cables , doble la potenzia de excitación  y reayuste los dos pallets nuevamente haora ya conbinados para lo maximo rendimento (maxima potenzia de salida en la carga fictia) .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 7, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno quando yo tener un poco mas de tienpo livre , pretendo subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico con todos conponentes realmente medidos (engineria reversa no autorizada ) de los estagios amplificadores de RF de los dos transmissores chinos (5 y 15 Wattios) .
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel le pregunto si por ahi a podido medir los componentes superficiales de la placa china de 7 y 15w que me supo dar los valores de los choque rf  o bien si relizo un esquematico del mismo en algun momento , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel le pregunto si por ahi a podido medir los componentes superficiales de la placa china de 7 y 15w que me supo dar los valores de los choque rf  o bien si relizo un esquematico del mismo en algun momento , desde ya muchas gracias


! Hola estimado amigazo Don Rodrigo , ya cuanto tienpo que no mas platicamos !!!!!!!!
Bueno realmente estoy en deuda con eso , dame un poco de tienpo para hacer lo que me pides y con mucho gusto subo aca en lo foro eses planos    .
?? Y que me cuentas de nuevo en lo campo de la RF ?? , hasta onde se estas entretido con fuentes conmutadas de currientes bestiales (200A) , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 7, 2015)

es  que hacemos de todo un poco por aca daniel , bueno cuando tengas tiempo  empesas con el esquema de la parte de salida de estos transmisores de 7 y 15W


----------



## hackmanice (Nov 23, 2015)

Amigos necesito de su ayuda estoy construyendo un amp con el 2sc2630, con una entrada de 5w solo alcanzo a 15w, podrian ayudarme con un esquema con el 2sc2630 que me pueda entregar 50w y que alguien ya construyo y probo, gracias por su ayuda, adjunto link de  esquema que monte, pero con 15w de salida 
unicamente.

http://www.pigibastleni.jex.cz/menu/schemata/vf-technika/vf-zesilovac-60w-pri-pokusech


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 23, 2015)

hola hackmanice es raro que no te ande a la primera ese transistor , yo sinceramente no lo he motado pero otros comañeros como danel sala y daniel lopes si , todos afirman que es un transistor muy noble de buena ganancia en 3metros ( 88/108 ) con 4 o 5w te va a dar 50W , seguramente tenes algun problema en la impedancia de entrada o de salida , si te puedo ayudar en algo me decis de todos modos lo ideal seria que subas una foto de tu proyecto para saber mas claramente como lo has montado y si se ve algo raro 
Atte Rodrigo



circuitos hay miles en la web que usan el 2sc2630 , pero siempre va a depender de como montemos el proyecto cual sera el resultado final del mismo , animate y subi unas fotos que los amigos del foro se van a prender enseguida a darte consejos para solucionarlo , Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2015)

hackmanice dijo:


> Amigos necesito de su ayuda estoy construyendo un amp con el 2sc2630, con una entrada de 5w solo alcanzo a 15w, podrian ayudarme con un esquema con el 2sc2630 que me pueda entregar 50w y que alguien ya construyo y probo, gracias por su ayuda, adjunto link de  esquema que monte, pero con 15w de salida
> unicamente.
> 
> http://www.pigibastleni.jex.cz/menu/schemata/vf-technika/vf-zesilovac-60w-pri-pokusech


Hola caro Don hackmanice te recomendo altamente leer detenidamente con mucho cariño todo ese tema desde lo inicio , seguramente hay valiosas dicas a apriender y aplicar en tu proyecto  
!Fuerte abrazoz y suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2016)

Hola a todos, quisiera hacer una consulta:

He reparado hace unos días un par de walkies Icom IC2 SET que tenía guardados en lo alto de un armario desde finales de los 80.
El problema que tenían es que habían cogido humedad y se habían oxidado algunas pistas y contactos, los dos tenían soplido en el altavoz pero no mostraban nada en el display ni hacían TX.
Al final han quedado muy bién despues de una laboriosa tarea de reconstrucción.

Éstos aparatos funcionan en banda de 2 metros y ván desde 145 hasta casi 150 Mhz, he colocado una antena en el tejado y los he puesto a funcionar a ver quién queda por éstas frecuencias después de mas de 30 años.
Como solamente sacan 4'5 - 5 Watios, las comunicaciones en directo cuestan un poquito, además de que tienen hasta arriba una buena tirada de cable RG213, eso si, americano de buena calidad.

He visto éste amplificador por internet, y como tengo material para montarlo sin gastarme dinero. Quería saber la opinión que os merece antes de montarlo y saber que puedo esperar de él, ya que el autor no comenta nada en absoluto.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2016)

Hola Tiago,es el tipico amplificador de vhf con 2n 6084,con conmutacion tx ,rx por relay. Hay dos cosas que son primordiales ,el relay debe ser de muy buena calidad para que no atenue tanto, en recepcion,y otra cosa que habria que hacer, es cambiar los trimmers de salida ,porque a la mas minima desadaptacion en la carga,se plantan fuego.
Por lo demas esta bien,incluso podrias jugar con algun otro transistor,por ej el 2sc 2630 ,que con 4W te da unos 45 w.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2016)

Hola @elgriego . Para los trimmer de salida ya tengo unos de compresión porcelánicos que creo que irán estupendos.
El relé ya miraré que es lo que le puedo meter con buenas prestaciones.
Lástima lo del 2SC 2630 que no tengo ninguno, ya veremos que le voy colocando, lo sacaré por pasos. Llevo ya unos años sin hacer nada en radio.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 18, 2016)

lindo  apote   !!!!!


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2016)

Éste lo ví por un post en el que lo mencionaste, Rodrigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera hacer una consulta:
> 
> He reparado hace unos días un par de walkies Icom IC2 SET que tenía guardados en lo alto de un armario desde finales de los 80.
> El problema que tenían es que habían cogido humedad y se habían oxidado algunas pistas y contactos, los dos tenían soplido en el altavoz pero no mostraban nada en el display ni hacían TX.
> ...


! Hola a todos , caro Don Thiago puedes armar ese "lineal" sin miedo algun que ese seguramente funciona  de 10 !.
Te recomendo enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito de fibra de vidrio de double cara (FR4) , no olvidando de corto circuitar las dos caras en todos los punto de tierra del circuito especialmente  en los dos emissores de lo transistor    .
!Suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 19, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Éste lo ví por un post en el que lo mencionaste, Rodrigo.
> 
> Saludos.



Tiago , necesito que me des una minima clasesita de como mover la frecuencia de una potencia de 300W simil M31 sin romper el Mosfet , sinceramente le tengo miedo a arrancar  mal y que de golpe vuele el MRF151g hay muchos post de esto pero la adquiri hace 4 dias y me llego en frecuencia 98.5 no se si va a terminar en 94.1 o 103.1 pero no quiero que se rompa , instrumental hay , carga de 250W continuos  , roimetro watimetro , tester amperimetros digitales y el del equipo mismo , yo probe el conjunto exitador potencia como llego y con 7w salen 300W en 7.5A de reloj osea que anda bien y seria una lastima romperla , tiene 2 meses de comprado todo asi que no junto ni tierra aun , cualquier cosa saco foto y me decis como arranco a mover frecuencia  desde que trimmer y si le bajo la tension para arrancar o le dejo los 48v ,


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2016)

Nunca he visto un equipo M31 ni similares, o sea que no creo que te pueda contestar a ésto.
Tampoco acabo de entender porqué se ha de romper el mosfet de potencia por mover la frecuencia. Si es por el tema de ROE creo que debes hacer un ajuste de las antenas antes de colocarles la etapa de 300W. Yo para éste fin usaba un emisor de poca potencia (5 - 6 Watios) sintonizado en la frecuencia de trabajo del equipo grande para los ajustes, y cuando tenía el grupo en una ROE de 1'2 o menos, le colocaba toda la potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2016)

Hola a todos , vamos aguardar ansiosamente por una aula en ese tema de lo maestro en equipos "M31" Don ElGriego   
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (May 20, 2016)

Rodrigo seria bueno ver cual es el equipo que decis, que marca es? si es exitador y etapa de potencia, las potencias M31 son de banda ancha, andan en toda la banda de fm, solamente a la salida tiene un filtro stub cortado para la frecuencia que esta trabajando, si es exitador y etapa de potencia usa el exitador solo con carga fantasma y le cambias la frecuencia, una vez que hiciste eso conectas el modulo de potencia, espero expresarme bien, saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 20, 2016)

exetv dijo:


> Rodrigo seria bueno ver cual es el equipo que decis, que marca es? si es exitador y etapa de potencia, las potencias M31 son de banda ancha, andan en toda la banda de fm, solamente a la salida tiene un filtro stub cortado para la frecuencia que esta trabajando, si es exitador y etapa de potencia usa el exitador solo con carga fantasma y le cambias la frecuencia, una vez que hiciste eso conectas el modulo de potencia, espero expresarme bien, saludos



bueno exetv si llego en el dia les estoy subiendo fotos  y me dicen desde cual a cual trimmer se va retocando , entrada a salida o salida a entrada



la saque de internet a la fgoto pero es el mismo equipo tiene 3 trimmer , uno en la entrada para corregir roe entre exitador y potencia , el siguiente balancea los dos fet que estan dentro del MRF151g y por ultimo el de salida  que calculo adapta los 50 ohm de salida



otra cosa que queria saber , me dijeron que si no se usa a plena potencia estos equipos puen autooscilar y se rompen , pensaba sacar el semejante transfotmador y poner una fuente switching de 48v  que la pueda ir bajando hasta lo que se pueda y de esa manera hacer caer la potencia y manejarla a gusto de 100 a 300W no se si se podra o es riesgoso mover la  tension de trabajo de dicho mosfet , desde ya muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda  !!!!!!!


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2016)

Buenos Dias ,soy como Beetlejuice me nombran y aparesco.

Los Amplificadores de Rf ,De M31,los mas viejos de mafer ,y clones que andan por ahi,no son banda ancha, con solo poner un analizador de espectro,y desplazarlo por la banda ,comprobaran fehacientemente lo que les digo,y como, el equipo, comienza a generar todo tipo de parasitos y espureas,dentro y fuera de banda ,especialmente en la region de la banda aerea y de radioaficionados.

Ajustarlo es relativamente facil,  tomando ciertas precauciones se puede llegar a buen termino,como comentas rodrigo ,ya tenes el instrumental basico.
Bien primero que nada ,si vas a hacer un cambio de ,por ej 88Mhz a 98 es decir un desplazamiento de 10 Mhz, como primera medida tenes que sacar el stub ,es decir ese cable en corto que esta puesto a la salida y adecuarlo a la nueva fcia, Luego con un Watimetro intercalado entre la sal de antena de un excitador,y la entrada del amplificador,y con este apagado,pero con carga fantasma conectada,vas a prender el excitador y comprobar la roe presente,tiene que ser lo mas baja posible,es decir maxima potencia del excitador ,en este caso 7W a 8W No mas ,si esta condicion no se da ,se deben retocar los trimmers de entrada,el que esta despues de la ficha bnc y el que esta al medio y que sale hacia las compuertas del Mrf , a minima roe y maxima potencia de excitacion. Ahora ,vas a aflojar el trimmer de salida ,lo mas que se pueda sin que se salga el tornillo ,le das alimentacion al amplificador,y la roe entre excit/pot va a variar ,nuevamente con mucho cuidado ,es decir de a poco, retocas un trimmer y otro a min roe ,maxima potencia.  En estas condiciones tendremos una adaptacion de impedancia sal /ent, dentro de los parametros necesarios para un funcionamiento correcto. Apagamos todo ,colocamos el watimetro a la salida del amp,y comenzamos a ajustar el trimmer de salida a maxima potencia,pero jamas debemos pasarnos de 7,5 Amp,Ya que 250W o 290w ,no va a producir una mayor cobertura.

Bueno eso es todo ,cualquier cosa estamos por aqui.



Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 20, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos Dias ,soy como Beetlejuice me nombran y aparesco.
> 
> Los Amplificadores de Rf ,De M31,los mas viejos de mafer ,y clones que andan por ahi,no son banda ancha, con solo poner un analizador de espectro,y desplazarlo por la banda ,comprobaran fehacientemente lo que les digo,y como, el equipo, comienza a generar todo tipo de parasitos y espureas,dentro y fuera de banda ,especialmente en la region de la banda aerea y de radioaficionados.
> 
> ...



Será cuestión de probar , no entendí bien cual es el stub y como se calcula el largo menos todavía  pero probaremos.


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2016)

Es un cable que sale de la salida del amplificador y termina en un termocantraible o espagueti ,segun las existencias de villanueva inc ,y su punta esta en corto,es una trampa para el 2 armonico,esta realizada con un coaxil rg142.

Aqui como calcularlo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calculo-cable-corto-salida-rf-m31-250-a-48516/


Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 20, 2016)

vos sabes griego que la foto que levante de internet es casi igual a mi potencia y solo cambia en el cable ese en corto creo no lo lleva


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2016)

Hola rodrigo,Si a los clones no le ponen el cable, por el costo,el rg142,te lo venden por pie,y sale unos cuantos dolares,por eso esas potencias ,son tan economicas ,le mezquinan en el trafo,en el disipador y en la trampa,seguramente te la venderan aparte. El stub se puede hacer con un coaxil rg213,pero queda medio incomodo para meterlo adentro del gabinete. Con respecto al  M31 linea tradicional son un tractor ,no se queman casi nunca,estan hechos a lo bestia.tengo equipos funcionando hace veinticinco años,y salvo sacarles la grela,nada de nada,andan y andan.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 20, 2016)

nunca mejor explicado que por foto , ahi me saque la duda griego y destape potencia y exitador , tenes razon el stub esta ahi mide 53 cm segun mi metro , de la salida hasta el corto con un spagueti , esta en 98.5 la potencia y el exitador ambos , pasame mas en criollo si subo o si bajo potencia acortaria cable  ?  ahi te dejo las fotos



fotos exitador y potencia



elgriego   el cable en corto ese en la salida cumpliria la funcion de anular la primera armonica a 60db abajo v?



eso seria a lo mismo que poner este filtro  ????????



griego si te acordas el valor de los 3 trimmer , entrada , balanceo y salida pasamelos !!!!  de cuanto a cuanto seria  los trimmer ceramicos !!!!!!

este es el diagrama original de M31


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2016)

Hola a todos , la "trampa" o "Stub" hecho con cables coaxilaes son basados en la propriedad de lineas de transmissión que cuando un cable coaxial es cortado a 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia de interese (trabajo) y tiene una de su punta corto-circuitada ,ese  refleja en la otra estremidad un "Abierto" para RF (Alta inpedancia). 
Asi lo Stub hecho con cable coaxial cortado a 1/4 de onda X (veses) lo factor de velocidad dese cable en la frequenzia de trabajo o de interese con su estremidad en corto , refleja en lo otro estremo una alta inpedancia que NO carga en nada la salida del Pallet , pero tenemos SI un corto-circuito  en lo segundo harmonico (1/2 onda) bajando ese en torno de 30 o 40 dB cuando conparado sin el (Stub) conectado. 
Lo Stub NO ayuda atenuar los otros harmonicos mas elevados (3° en adelante) , pero sirve como un ejelente protector contra parasitos electrostaticos que puedan desenvolver en la antena en casos de tormentas electricas , eso porque para "DC" (currente continua) lo "Stub" es un cortocircuito.  
Cuando nesecitamos de mas atenuación aun en los harmonicos generados por lo Pallet tenemos que enpleyar un filtro passa bajos tipo double o triple PI Grego , pero ese tiene que sener armado con conponentes prolijos a andar en alta potenzia (centienas de Wattios) de modo a tener baja pierda por inserción y no recalientase hasta estropiar  .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2016)

Buenas Noches ,Excelente como siempre la explicacion de mi Amigo Daniel . Bien Rodrigo la cosa es asi, si no te vas a desplazar mas de 2mhz,ya se hacia arriba o abajo ,no es ne cesario modificar el stub. Al igual que las antenas a mayor fcia menor tamaño,esto quiere decir que un stub de 88Mhz,sirve para un equipo de 107.9 ya que solo tenes que cortar lo necesario de acuerdo a la ecuacion comentada en el link que te pase y que subio el colega Moises ,Pero no podes usar un Stub de 107 en 88Mhz ya que nos faltaria cable,ahi si o si se debe conseguir un cable nuevo del largo adecuado. 

La formula es muy facil es una linea en corto de 1/4 Lambda y se calcula asi.

Vel de la luz,dividida por la Frecuencia de operacion,por 0,25 (cuarto de onda),por Factor de velocidad del cable coaxil empleado.


Osea.

300/Fo*0,25*Fv =

Por Ej.

300/98.5*0,25*69,2= 52,69 Cmt.

Tambien podria haber puesto 0,69,y la cuenta hubiera dado muy cerca de eso.

Algunos Fabricantes de este cable usan otros factores de velocidad ,pero todo rondan alrrededor de este valor,mm + ,mm -  no hacen gran diferencia ,salvo que nos pongamos en exquisitos y tengamos un analizador de redes,pero el funcionamiento es mas que aceptable con este simple calculo.

Aclaracion La fcia que le sigue a la fundamental se denomina 2 Armonico,Luego viene el 3 ,el 4 etc.

Bueno espero haberte aclarado los conceptos y no haberte mareado con tanta palabra.

Pd Ese planito del lineal ,,,de donde lo sacaste  Te cuento un secreto ,,la quemadura que se ve en el papel ,la hizo quien suscribe en el manual original,una vez que se le pianto el soldador.


Saludos. 

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> nunca mejor explicado que por foto , ahi me saque la duda griego y destape potencia y exitador , tenes razon el stub esta ahi mide 53 cm segun mi metro , de la salida hasta el corto con un spagueti , esta en 98.5 la potencia y el exitador ambos , pasame mas en criollo si subo o si bajo potencia acortaria cable  ?  ahi te dejo las fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Don Rodrigo , veo lo excitador (Foto n°4) ese muy rico , se no for de muchas molestias ,??  podrias ustedes hacer una engineria reversa (sin autorización previa del fabricante , jajajajajaja ) dese paso ?? , creo el sener basado en un transistor 2N3866 o 2N4427 excitando un MosFet RD15  
!Muchas gracias de antemano !  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2016)

Hola Mi Amigo Daniel,,,  Yo lo hice yo lo hice ,,,con el de 40,la unica diferencia con el de la foto ,es que tiene un transistor mas,despues te paso el circuito,igual te cuento ,que pusieron el rd sin tension de bias ,usa esa configuracion ,2n4427 rd 15,y mrf 247,critico el ajuste ,pero entrega 45w.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Mi Amigo Daniel,,,  Yo lo hice yo lo hice ,,,con el de 40,la unica diferencia con el de la foto ,es que tiene un transistor mas,despues te paso el circuito,igual te cuento ,que pusieron el rd sin tension de bias ,usa esa configuracion ,2n4427 rd 15,y mrf 247,critico el ajuste ,pero entrega 45w.
> 
> Saludos.



!!!!Muchas gracias Don ElGriego en mucho me interessa ese plano una ves que afortunadamente tengo todos los conponentes aclarados disponibles en mis manos!!!   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 21, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Mi Amigo Daniel,,,  Yo lo hice yo lo hice ,,,con el de 40,la unica diferencia con el de la foto ,es que tiene un transistor mas,despues te paso el circuito,igual te cuento ,que pusieron el rd sin tension de bias ,usa esa configuracion ,2n4427 rd 15,y mrf 247,critico el ajuste ,pero entrega 45w.
> 
> Saludos.



daniel exelente explicacion ,elgriego lo mismo se pasaron con la clase  respecto a que ya levantaste el circuito de este exitador es porque lo has probado , primero que opinion te merece su calidad de audio y segundo decime si solo levantaste la parte de potencia o el equipo completo , esta muy bueno el sistema que muestre en un display 7segmentos la frecuencia , tenes el programa que va dentro de esa memoria ? y las partes de lectura y vumetros ?



respecto al plano seguro lo baje de aca  griego !!!!!


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> daniel exelente explicacion ,elgriego lo mismo se pasaron con la clase  respecto a que ya levantaste el circuito de este exitador es porque lo has probado , primero que opinion te merece su calidad de audio y segundo decime si solo levantaste la parte de potencia o el equipo completo , esta muy bueno el sistema que muestre en un display 7segmentos la frecuencia , tenes el programa que va dentro de esa memoria ? y las partes de lectura y vumetros ?



No. solo la parte de Rf,le compre un pll de esos ,al mismo fabricante ,pero la version que viene con pulsadores,que debe ser mas moderna,porque usa otro micro. pero no me puse a analizar como funciona,aun sigo con el mc 145152 en mis diseños. 

La etapa de rf funciona ,es critica de ajustar sin instrumental,tiende a autooscilar a veces ,pero una vez que le encontras el punto de trabajo ,funciona bien ,yo le hubiera puesto tension de bias al rd,pero ,cada maestro con su librito.


Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 21, 2016)

y si elgriego aguente el tipico mc 145152  !!!!  no falla ese


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> y si elgriego aguente el tipico mc 145152  !!!!  no falla ese











Asi es estimado. 

La diferencia radica en que esa placa ,utiliza un ci pll ,con prescaler incorporado,y eso achica los costos,ya que solo es necesario el ci,un microcontrolador y el vco,con los ci de logica discreta,necesitamos el pll ,el prescaler y el amplificador de error ,mas el vco,pero uno tiene mañas de viejo y sigue con estas tecnologias ya obsoletas,que se le va a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2016)

Hola a todos , creo que ese nuevo PLL es un tipo en "SMD" ya con lo preescaler incluso y con programación de frequenzia  serial donde esa es fornida por lo Microcontrolador   .
No me gusta eses tipos nin un poco una ves que soy totalmente anarfabeto en programación de PICs y Microprocesadores para generar palabras seriales   .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2016)

Yo, siguiendo con mi idea de un amplificador para banda de 2 metros con el material que tengo, he encontrado lo siguiente:
Un transistor LDMOS , concretamente el PD55035E.
En el datasheet del fabricante viene un esquema de circuito test para 175 Mhz (Pagina 11), y mis preguntas son las siguientes:

¿Podría llegar a trabajar éste circuito en la banda de 145 Mhz 
¿Es viable el circuito de test para montar un amplificador y usarlo para hacer pruebas de funcionamiento (Alcance) con diversas antenas en la mencionada banda?
No veo bobinas en las redes de entrada y salida, tampoco microstrip.

Serían bienvenidos algunos tips o consejos sobre ésta cuestión.
Adjunto Pdf.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Yo, siguiendo con mi idea de un amplificador para banda de 2 metros con el material que tengo, he encontrado lo siguiente:
> Un transistor LDMOS , concretamente el PD55035E.
> En el datasheet del fabricante viene un esquema de circuito test para 175 Mhz (Pagina 11), y mis preguntas son las siguientes:
> 
> ...


Hola estimado Don Tiago , ustedes NO mira nin bobinas y tanpoco lineas microstrip porque sinplesmente  lo fabricante (SGS-Thonsom o "ST") as olvidou de aclarar .        
Seguramente esas estan armadas entre : "C10 y C11" ; "C11 y R4" ; "L1 y C12" ; "C13 y C14" ; "C14 y C15" ; "C15 y C16" .       .
Ademas ese circuito de teste enpleya una PCB (tarjeta de circuito inpreso) mui especifica para andar en frequenzias altissimas (GHz) , portanto esa seguramente es muy dispendiosa y principalmente raro en si obtenir.    
No me gusta mucho ese transistor premeramente porque NO es una tarea facil armalo correctamente de modo sacar eficientemente lo calor generado cuando en funcionamento  ( ese tipo es SMD) , segundo el es hecho en plastico , eso no me parece prolijo para andar en razonables potencias ( decenas de Guats)   
Quizaz hay algun proyecto en la RED (Internet) enpleyando ese transistor en 2M (144MHz) , hay que buscar .
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2016)

Es precisamente el tema de las bobinas o microstrip lo que lo hace fastidioso.
Me hubiese gustado aprender a disipar ese tipo de encapsulado.
Por la placa... Con una normalita de fibra bastaría, ya que no pensaba pasar de 150 Mhz.
Voy a ver que mas tengo por ahí 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Es precisamente el tema de las bobinas o microstrip lo que lo hace fastidioso.
> Me hubiese gustado aprender a disipar ese tipo de encapsulado.
> Por la placa... Con una normalita de fibra bastaría, ya que no pensaba pasar de 150 Mhz.
> Voy a ver que mas tengo por ahí
> ...


Es perfectamente factible enpleyar una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double caras debido a la frequenzia de interese no sener tan alta asi (150Mhz) .
Cuanto a la dicipassión del calor generado por lo transistor hay dos modos : premero muuuuchos y pequeños  huecos mectalizados bien abajo dese transistor releños de solda (estaño) , o seguna opción : la tarjeta es perfurada de modo lo transistor encaichar en esa y un "zapato" de cubre bien plano y linpio mas lo  auxilio de grasa termica (silicona) transferimos lo calor generado a lo dicipador de calor propriamente dicho.     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 23, 2016)

alguien conoce este pll y su verdadero autor  ?  todos los vendedores dicen ser autores en Mercado Libre  jajajajajaja son todos genios de la programacion , ahora diganme que salio, del foro y me muero ahi les dejo la foto





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , la "trampa" o "Stub" hecho con cables coaxilaes son basados en la propriedad de lineas de transmissión que cuando un cable coaxial es cortado a 1/4 de onda en la frequenzia de interese (trabajo) y tiene una de su punta corto-circuitada ,ese  refleja en la otra estremidad un "Abierto" para RF (Alta inpedancia).
> Asi lo Stub hecho con cable coaxial cortado a 1/4 de onda X (veses) lo factor de velocidad dese cable en la frequenzia de trabajo o de interese con su estremidad en corto , refleja en lo otro estremo una alta inpedancia que NO carga en nada la salida del Pallet , pero tenemos SI un corto-circuito  en lo segundo harmonico (1/2 onda) bajando ese en torno de 30 o 40 dB cuando conparado sin el (Stub) conectado.
> Lo Stub NO ayuda atenuar los otros harmonicos mas elevados (3° en adelante) , pero sirve como un ejelente protector contra parasitos electrostaticos que puedan desenvolver en la antena en casos de tormentas electricas , eso porque para "DC" (currente continua) lo "Stub" es un cortocircuito.
> Cuando nesecitamos de mas atenuación aun en los harmonicos generados por lo Pallet tenemos que enpleyar un filtro passa bajos tipo double o triple PI Grego , pero ese tiene que sener armado con conponentes prolijos a andar en alta potenzia (centienas de Wattios) de modo a tener baja pierda por inserción y no recalientase hasta estropiar  .
> ...




el griego o Daniel expertos en la rama una consulta ? si uno hiciera un transmisor de fm desde cero y lo dejara en la frecuencia por ejemplo 98.5 , pongamos un pll veicular +transistores varios +Rd15 hasta un 2sc2630 , uno al fabricarlo deberia colocar este " stub "  asi atenuando la segunda armonica  ? o ya es delirar lo que les digo ? porque el  " STUB " hasta 50W tal vez se puede hacer un un economico pedazo de RG58 y luego agregar el filtro pasabajos  , opinen ustedes que saben , porque no viene ese "stub" en cada equipo comercial si no es de 300W hacia arriaba  ????? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> alguien conoce este pll y su verdadero autor  ?  todos los vendedores dicen ser autores en Mercado Libre  jajajajajaja son todos genios de la programacion , ahora diganme que salio, del foro y me muero ahi les dejo la foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don Rodrigo , lo Stub NO es banda ancha ese funciona + o - 2 Mhz en torno de la frequenzia de diseño , como ya aclarado su principal función es trampar la 2° harmonica (Freq. Tx X2) y tanbien sirve como descargador de parasitos electrostaticos que pueden desahollar en la antena cuando hay tormentas electricas   .
Haora un bueno filtro passa bajo con frequenzia de corte (-3dB) en torno de unos 110MHz te sirve bien para toda la banda de 88 hasta 108MHz      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 24, 2016)

al final no me respondiste daniel o tiago , si seria bueno en cualquier amplificador que uno arme usar un pedazo de rg58 y hacerle el stub ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> al final no me respondiste daniel o tiago , si seria bueno en cualquier amplificador que uno arme usar un pedazo de rg58 y hacerle el stub ?


!SIP , puede sin dudas , te gañas mas atenuación ( - 30 o 40 dB) en lo segundo harmonico (Freq. Tx X 2) e una protección adicional contra parasitos electrostaticos que puedan desahollar en la antena cuando hay tormentas electricas cercanas    , pero no si olvide que lo "Stub" NO es banda ancha .    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 24, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !SIP , puede sin dudas , te gañas mas atenuación ( - 30 o 40 dB) en lo segundo harmonico (Freq. Tx X 2) e una protección adicional contra parasitos electrostaticos que puedan desahollar en la antena cuando hay tormentas electricas cercanas    , pero no si olvide que lo "Stub" NO es banda ancha .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




bueno como decimos aca siempre se aprende algo nuevo , le vamos a enmpezar a meter Stub a todo lineal que ya quede fijo en una frecuencia y asi eliminamos mas los armonicos  , solo falta saber bien la velocidad del RG58 segun su fabricante y aun mas importante hasta que potencia se puede usar un stub hecho con RG58 , ya que tego unos 5 BLX15 de 150a 180W seguro le sacamos  ,y mir queridos 2n5643 que me quedan 7 aun , los vamos a clavar en 50W con un stub jajajaja que te parece daniel se derretira el RG58 a partie de 200W  ?



a otra cosa Daniel vos decis ; te ganas mas atenuación ( - 30 o 40 dB) en lo segundo harmonico (Freq. Tx X 2)     pero frec del transmisor por 2 no seria el primer armonico ????? el doble de la frecuencia elegida ??? corrijame si me equivoco


----------



## tiago (May 25, 2016)

Rodrigo, RG58 hay muchas calidades.
200 Watios me parecen demasiados para un RG58 a esas frecuencias.
Mira bién la hoja de caracteristicas que suministra el fabricante del cable y juega sobre seguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2016)

Hola a todos , lo cable RG058 tiene su dielectro  hecho en polietileno  y su factor de velocidad es 66% o multiplique 0,66   
Para potenzias arriba 100Wattios jo recomendo enpleyar un cable tipo RG213 .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 25, 2016)

Hola Rodrigo,Para esa potencia ,rg8 o rg213.




Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 25, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo cable RG058 tiene su dielectro  hecho en polietileno  y su factor de velocidad es 66% o multiplique 0,66
> Para potenzias arriba 100Wattios jo recomendo enpleyar un cable tipo RG213 .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



RG213 es bueno y para potencias de 300W se usa  y el RG142 con el que hacen el STUB es de mas o menos potencia ? alguien sabe eso ? sera solo una cuestion de comodidad usar ese cable  y no el RG213 por tamaño y seran los 2 para 300W.......

bueno de todos modos el rg58 lo podre emprear como STUB en potencias de hasta 70/80W tranquilo y ahi agregar el filtro pasa bajos de 3 bobinas y ceramicos abajo

este de  la foto lo realizo tiago creo


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2016)

Tranquilamente podes hacer un stub con rg 213 hasta 600 w,Va entibiar un poquito.. Se usa el otro por Comodidad y margen de seguridad  ahora el precio.  Igualmente el rg 142 Belden  soporta mas de 1Kw  A veces el precio se justifica,ante los beneficios.



Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 26, 2016)

bien ahi griego , no sabia que un rg 213  aguantaba como 600 W siendo de calidad !!!!!!


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> bien ahi griego , no sabia que un rg 213  aguantaba como 600 W siendo de calidad !!!!!!



Aguanta, Mientras no haya Roe.Infinidad de emisoras de Fm usan 213,como lineas de tx para esa potencia,claro las perdidas y atenuacion en distancia.son otro cantar.


Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 26, 2016)

la verdad que puse un RG213 de 19 metros entre transmisor y carga fantasma , 50W de potencia y llegan 35W de potencia  a la carga de 50 ohm , probe con otro cable de 13metros y lo mismo , no sabia que caia tanto el rg 213 , es marca pirelli todo de cobre , yo le tenia mas fe pero me desiluciono jajajaja


----------



## tiago (May 26, 2016)

En compensación, la antena te vá a jugar un papel muy importante a la hora de radiar esa potencia, quiero decir, que para compensar las perdidas que tiene el cable, instales un sistema radiante eficaz y bien afinado.

Yo tengo una tirada también de 19 - 20 m de *Dressler brand RG213/U.
*Ahora me he hecho con equipos de radioaficionado antiguos y los estoy reparando, desde mi casa hago las pruebas con 5 - 5½ Watios y estoy pinchando repetidores a 80 Km de distancia.
Entiendo que a mi antena le estará llegando una potencia mínima, pero tiene un rendimiento bárbaro.

Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 26, 2016)

si  Tiago mi antena tiene en teoria 4.3db de ganancia real , son esas omnidireccionales con planos de tierra , la tipica 5/8 o Ringo pero para la banda de fm y rinde bastante lindo ademas esta diseñada para 200W segun el fabricante , solo se ajusta la altura del irradiante y se obtiene un ROE de casi cero y mas ganancia que con 2 dipolos por eso la uso


----------



## tiago (May 26, 2016)

Recuerda que el tema de la ganancia no lo es todo. Las asociaciones de dipolos tienen la ventaja de ajustar el lóbulo de radiación conforme a nuestros intereses y de ese modo aprovechar mas la potencia .

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> la verdad que puse un RG213 de 19 metros entre transmisor y carga fantasma , 50W de potencia y llegan 35W de potencia  a la carga de 50 ohm , probe con otro cable de 13metros y lo mismo , no sabia que caia tanto el rg 213 , es marca pirelli todo de cobre , yo le tenia mas fe pero me desiluciono jajajaja



Buenas tardes.

Rodrigo, cuando se trabaja en RF no es conveniente hablar de en términos de Vatios, lo más conveniente es referirnos en términos de dBm...

50 Vatios son +47dBm
34 Vatios son +45,5dBm 
Esto supone una pérdida de 1,5dB lo que no se puede considerar algo excesivo.

Si pensamos que para conseguir el doble de alcance con un Transmisor tenemos que aumentar en 6dB la potencia, la pérdida o aumento de 1,5dB no será prácticamente significativa y menos en la banda Comercial de FM.

Si nos acostumbramos a los dB y dBm al final todo será más comprensible.

Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (May 26, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Rodrigo, cuando se trabaja en RF no es conveniente hablar de en términos de Vatios, lo más conveniente es referirnos en términos de dBm...
> 
> ...



gracias miguelus pero debe ser dificil acostumbrarse a los db y dbm , de donde sacas  esto por ejemplo ?

50 Vatios son +47dBm
34 Vatios son +45,5dBm 
hay una tabla o algo asi para pasar los whatss a db  o dbm  ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> RG213 es bueno y para potencias de 300W se usa  y el RG142 con el que hacen el STUB es de mas o menos potencia ? alguien sabe eso ? sera solo una cuestion de comodidad usar ese cable  y no el RG213 por tamaño y seran los 2 para 300W.......
> 
> bueno de todos modos el rg58 lo podre emprear como STUB en potencias de hasta 70/80W tranquilo y ahi agregar el filtro pasa bajos de 3 bobinas y ceramicos abajo
> 
> este de  la foto lo realizo tiago creo



Hola a todos , lo cable RG142U o RG400U son caros y raros pero muuuuucho mas prolijo cuando conparado a los otros cables basados en dielectro de polietileno y cubre estañado. Lo cable RG142U o RG400U son hechos en cubre bañado en plata , double malla y su dielectro es hecho en Téflon un tipo de palstico muy prolijo cuanto a su resistencia al calor y ayslamento para RF (radiofrequenzia), asi ese tipo puede manejar sin problemas algunas centienas de Wattios sin estropiarse.  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (May 26, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias miguelus pero debe ser dificil acostumbrarse a los db y dbm , de donde sacas  esto por ejemplo ?
> 
> 50 Vatios son +47dBm
> 34 Vatios son +45,5dBm
> hay una tabla o algo asi para pasar los whatss a db  o dbm  ?



Buenas noches.

 (Malditos matemáticos, siempre liándolo todo  )

Todo viene de los Logaritmos, que es una forma sencilla de manejar cantidades muy grandes 

Primero, hay que diferenciar entre dB (se lee deBés ) y dBm (se lee deBé emes)

dBm es la abreviatura de "deBé sobre mili Watio"

El dB o Deci Belio es la Décima parte del Belio, que al ser una unidad muy grande no tiene utilidad práctica, se usa el Deci Belio (deBé)

Esta unidad es relativa, no tiene valor propio, es la relación entre dos cantidades.
Pe. cuando hablamos de un Atenuador de  x dB, en realidad no hacemos referencia a cantidad alguna, nos referimos a una relación entre dos cantidades (Entrada/Salida

Igualmente, cuando hablamos de un Amplificador de x dB nos referimos a la relación entre la Entrada y la Lalida.

Los dBm si son cantidades absolutas, 0dBm (Cero dBm) es 1mW , es una medida de potencia. 

+10 dBm son 10mW (mili Vatios)
+20 dbm son 100mW (mili Vatios)
+30dbm son 1Watio
+40dBm son 10Watios
+50dBm son 100Watios
+53dBm son 200Watios

La formula sería >

10 Log(P1/P2)

Esto vale para las potencias

El signo también puede ser (-) para valores menores de 1mV

-10dBm son 100µWatios (micro Vatios)

Como guía vale decir que doblar una potencia es ganar +3dB (más 3 dB)
La mitad de una potencia son -3dB (menos 3 dB).

En todos los laboratorios de RF siempre se habla y se mide en estos términos...

Ganancias, Atenuaciones, Adaptaciones... siempre en dB

Potencias, siempre en dBm

Es muy útil en el cálculo de enlaces por RF, se simplifican muchos los cálculos, de Ganancias, atenuaciones... solo hay que sumar y restar.

No vale la pena profundizar más.

Si quieres más información sobre este tema, lee algo sobre "Logaritmos base 10".

 Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> (Malditos matemáticos, siempre liándolo todo  )
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , agregando un grano de areia a la aclaración del maestro miguelus , dejo aca  algunas dicas practicas que uso  para calcular dBms : Sumar 3dB es lo mismo que doblar lo valor en Wattios , Sumar 6 dB es lo mismo que quadruplicar lo valor en Wattios , de mismo modo , restar 3dB es lo mismo que dibidir por dos y restar 6dB es lo mismo que dibidir por 4 , sumar 10dB es lo mismo que multiplicar por 10 la potenzia en Wattios y restar 10dB s lo mismo que dibidir po 10 la potenzia en Wattios por 10 , haora sumar 20dB es lo mismo que multiplicar por 100 la potenzia en Wattios y restar 20 dB es igual a dibidir por la potenzia en Watts por 100.
0dBm es una referenzia de 1miliWattios en 50R ( pero tanbien puede sener en otra inpedancia , ejenplo : 75R o mismo 600R). 
Aplicando lo raciocinio : 0dBm es igual a 1 miliWattio , si sumarmos 3dB tenemos en las manos : 3dBm o 2 miliWattios , si sumarmos 6dB , tenemos 4miliWattios , si sumamos 10dB , tenemos 10miliWattios , ?? y si sumarmos 7dB ?? , facil : 10dB -3dB = 7dB , asi tenemos 10miliWattios -5miliWattios = 5 miliWattios.   . O si agregarmos 17dB = 10dB + 7dB o sea 10miliWattios x 5 miliWattios o 50miliWattios    
Desejo tener aca ayudado un poco mas a entiender como si calcula en dBms y despues transformar en Wattios.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 10, 2016)

una consulta alguno de los colegas del foro tiene el negativo de esta placa ? para hacer la impresion de varias y hacer unos lineales para pll , si alguien lo tiene agradeceria me lo pasara porque fotos montadas subieron muchos pero busque en el foro para hacer la impresion de esta placa  que arranca en 50mw y sale con 40W tranquilo

la placa que quiero hacer o conseguir pelada es esta  si saben quien la vende tambien me sirve  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> una consulta alguno de los colegas del foro tiene el negativo de esta placa ? para hacer la impresion de varias y hacer unos lineales para pll , si alguien lo tiene agradeceria me lo pasara porque fotos montadas subieron muchos pero busque en el foro para hacer la impresion de esta placa  que arranca en 50mw y sale con 40W tranquilo
> 
> la placa que quiero hacer o conseguir pelada es esta  si saben quien la vende tambien me sirve  desde ya muchas gracias


Hola a todos , caro Don Rodrigo Postigo , ese amplificador puede sener armado muy facilmente con la técnica "Manhattan" , las islas son hechas con pequeños cuadraditos de pcb virgen colgados con "ultra-bonder" o "gotita magica" en la tarjeta madre o mejor lo plano de tierra general   
No me gusta en nada  lo transistor excitador (RD15) mal armado o sea con su terminales tranzados (malo layout)   
Caro Rodrigo una pregunta :  ?? acaso  lo amplificador que contiene lo transistor final MRF247 (premera y segunda foto posteada) es tujo o la foto fue sacada de la Internet ??. 
Caso ese sea tujo y si no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias hacer la "ingineria reversa" (sin autorización previa del fabricante) y despues subir aca para apreciaciones ??. 
!Muchas gracias de antemano !   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 10, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Rodrigo Postigo , ese amplificador puede sener armado muy facilmente con la técnica "Manhattan" , las islas son hechas con pequeños cuadraditos de pcb virgen colgados con "ultra-bonder" o "gotita magica" en la tarjeta madre o mejor lo plano de tierra general
> No me gusta en nada  lo transistor excitador (RD15) mal armado o sea con su terminales tranzados (malo layout)
> Caro Rodrigo una pregunta :  ?? acaso  lo amplificador que contiene lo transistor final MRF247 (premera y segunda foto posteada) es tujo o la foto fue sacada de la Internet ??.
> Caso ese sea tujo y si no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias hacer la "ingineria reversa" (sin autorización previa del fabricante) y despues subir aca para apreciaciones ??.
> ...



La cosa seria asi daniel , como tengo un amigo que hace placas en FR4 doble faz y a lo sumo me cobraria el material , me queria dotar de varias placas de este modelo , las que actualmente esta usando el 90% del mercado , una copia o clon de  M31 que por tener tanta aceptacion y buenas prestaciones  es que en argentina es tan nombrado , realmente es un muy buen equipo , tiene pocas modificaciones mas diria son actualizaciones porque el original M31 de 25W consistis en 2n4427+Mrf237+2sc1946 , el modelo de 40w consiste en 2n4427+Mrf237+2sc2630 desde hace años , como el Mrf237 es un transistor tan caro se decidio reemplazar por un RD15 . el otro dia adquiri un Clon M31 completo para salir del paso ( Lo compre completo ) y lo puse a andar  ( exelente daniel ) ademas el clon en su salida usa MRF247 que trabaja tibio a 40W !!!!! a ver si te dejo unas fotos porque los tecnicos somos todos igyuales compramos y enseguida desarmamos para cusmear el trabajo del otro jajajaja de paso copiamos mejoras para  nuestros equipos



Daniel sacame una duda , en esta placa hay 2 tamaños de trimmer de porcelana , si yo consigo el mismo valor pero el de tamaño chico es lo mismo para la salida de MRF247  ?  porque 2 medidas  , si hasta los mrf151G en su salida usan el de tamaño chico



Daniel te cuento que esta placa la presento en su momento adrian salas  compañero del foro ( la compro hecha creo ) pero no lo he podido ubicar para saber donde  y anda con mucho trabajo en las FM que tiene  aca en Entre Rios Argentina , gracias a dios le va muy bien me comento y es por eso que anda con poco tiempo para andar en el foro aunque ganas no le faltan !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> La cosa seria asi daniel , como tengo un amigo que hace placas en FR4 doble faz y a lo sumo me cobraria el material , me queria dotar de varias placas de este modelo , las que actualmente esta usando el 90% del mercado , una copia o clon de  M31 que por tener tanta aceptacion y buenas prestaciones  es que en argentina es tan nombrado , realmente es un muy buen equipo , tiene pocas modificaciones mas diria son actualizaciones porque el original M31 de 25W consistis en 2n4427+Mrf237+2sc1946 , el modelo de 40w consiste en 2n4427+Mrf237+2sc2630 desde hace años , como el Mrf237 es un transistor tan caro se decidio reemplazar por un RD15 . el otro dia adquiri un Clon M31 completo para salir del paso ( Lo compre completo ) y lo puse a andar  ( exelente daniel ) ademas el clon en su salida usa MRF247 que trabaja tibio a 40W !!!!! a ver si te dejo unas fotos porque los tecnicos somos todos igyuales compramos y enseguida desarmamos para cusmear el trabajo del otro jajajaja de paso copiamos mejoras para  nuestros equipos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno cuanto a las dudas del  tamaño del trimmer , lo major tiene una capacitancia maxima ( major que 150pF cuando todo torqueado)  cuando conparado a un menor en tamaño (30pF max.) , pero es perfectamente possible canbiar lo trimmer major por un menor con auxilio de otro capacitor fijo agregado en paralelo (ese de preferenzia hecho en mica prata) cuando es conocido lo valor capacitivo final nesesario en lo circuito de adaptación.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 11, 2016)

Daniel los Trimmer de tamaño chico se consiguen en igual valor ( pf )  que tamaño grande por lo menos aca , ayer adquiri varias unidades de tamaño chico de 50pf a 150 pf    al medirlo con instrumento me encuentro que son de 48pf plojo y a maxima presion 175pf asi que si el tamaño no tiene nada que ver en cuanto a potencia o algo voy a conseguir de tamaño chico que hay mas en el mercado !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Daniel los Trimmer de tamaño chico se consiguen en igual valor ( pf )  que tamaño grande por lo menos aca , ayer adquiri varias unidades de tamaño chico de 50pf a 150 pf    al medirlo con instrumento me encuentro que son de 48pf plojo y a maxima presion 175pf asi que si el tamaño no tiene nada que ver en cuanto a potencia o algo voy a conseguir de tamaño chico que hay mas en el mercado !!


Bueno , averigue si ese trimmer mas chico no si recalienta en demasia (eso cuando en lo paso final de potenzia) , caso no entonses sin problemas , caso caliente demasiado lo mejor a hacer es providenciar otro de major tamaño (seguramente suporta mas potenzia sin estropiarse) 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 11, 2016)

los voy a probar gracias daniel


----------



## Yaqui (Jun 15, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> los voy a probar gracias daniel



¿En donde has encontrado ese disipador de calor para el 2N4427? ¿En fuentes de Pc ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿En donde has encontrado ese disipador de calor para el 2N4427? ¿En fuentes de Pc ?


Nop , desafortunadamente eses dicipadores tipo "estreja" son muy vintage y pueden sener sacados de quizaz  viejos amplificadores de audio transistorizados  , radios antiguos , televisores CRT , y en urtimo caso usinado en un torno mecanico a partir de una pieça de aluminio por un mecanico profisional en usinagen .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Jun 20, 2016)

yo saco el disipador para los transistores 2n4427de una bucleadora de pelo


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 22, 2016)

Muchachos consulta a los experimentados , el famoso alambre de cobre estañado para mas practicidad en el ensamble de lineales de fm donde lo ubicamos por argentina 1mm 1.25mm 1.5mm alguien sabe costos ?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 23, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Muchachos consulta a los experimentados , el famoso alambre de cobre estañado para mas practicidad en el ensamble de lineales de fm donde lo ubicamos por argentina 1mm 1.25mm 1.5mm alguien sabe costos ?



*Hola Rodrigo,en realidad es alambre de cobre plateado,esto mejora el Q de la bobina,pero en los niveles de potencia y fcia en los que trabajamos es decir hasta 300 Mhz ,el de cobre barnizado produce el mismo resultado,ganara un poquito menos ,pero no por eso va a dejar de funcionar una etapa, yo en la prehistoria al no conseguir el plateado ,ya sea por que no habia o falta de plata ,usaba alambre de fusibles pero ya no se consigue mas. Los mas puristas hacen platear el cobre ,,u otra alternativa que uso, es el alambre de alpaca que venden en las casa de artesanias.

Pd, No vas a notar mejoras increibles,por lo menos dentro de este rango, por no usar cobre plateado
Pd 2,tengo entendido que viene un liquido plateador,,pero nunca lo use.

Saludos.*


----------



## miguelus (Jun 23, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Sobre este tema hay más mito que realidad...

Estamos de acuerdo que siempre utilizamos en nuestras Bobinas hilo de Cobre, la cuestión es si es mejor que sea  estañado o plateado, veamos.

El estaño es bastante mal conductor de la Electricidad, y no olvidemos que en frecuencias superiores a 100Mhz, este efecto se empieza a notar (la verdad es que no mucho, al menos hasta ≈ 800MHz) y además se oxida. Por esta razón podemos empezar a pensar en desechar el Cobre estañado para nuestros "inventos" en RF

Pensemos en utilizar Cobre Plateado, buena elección, pero la Plata es cara, este tipo de hilo es difícil de encontrar, y además la plata se oxida, no olvidemos el efecto "Pelicular", esto hará que con el tiempo, la bondad de nuestra Bobina se vea afectada.

Tenemos la elección del Hilo de Cobre esmaltado, tiene la ventaja de que no se oxida  con el tiempo no tendremos problemas con la Bobina.

Como dato curioso añadiré que el Oro no es muy buena elección en RF, pero, entonces ¿Porqué se utiliza tanto en RF?, la razón es simples, queda bonito y no se oxida.

Mirar este artículo sacado de Wiki Pedia.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistividad#cite_note-HbkChmPhys90ed-15

Sal U2


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 23, 2016)

si ahora consegui y me ofreciero alambre de cobre estañado de varias medidas , solo preguntaba si mejoraba y por la cuestion de rapidez al ensamble se bobina y listo no hay que pelar barniz para soldar , aunque en una bobina que van las vueltas juntas no sirve si se tocan y ahi nada  mejor que el barnizado , cuestion de comodidad nomas , gracias a todos los compañeros del foro que se unen a opinar cuando uno tiene una duda !!!!! Realmente Muy agradecido a todos !!!


----------



## javier401 (Oct 31, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , 8Wattios de entrada en un 2N5643 @ 100Mhz es mucho porque ese dato fornido por lo fabricante es en 175Mhz , portanto no mas que 5Wattios en la entrada senon  seguramente ustedes puede dañar irremediablemente ese transistor. Saque 40Wattios del y tudo segue bien ( por muchos años , jajajajajajaja).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



hola a todos viendo que hablan del 2n5643, me obsequiaron un equipo excitador bastante viejo de 25w y su final es un 2n5643 con salida conector BNC, la pregunta es la siguiente, le coloque carga fantasma con un watimetro bird43 y me da solo en su maxima potencia el potenciometro has 4w pero lo coloco con dipolo abierto y me da los 25w exactos, luego le coloque una antena circular y se vuelve caer a 4w, que problema puede estar pasando alli? o es que ese equipo no saca la potencia completa en antenas cerradas de 50ohm? o perdida de ganancia? o solo es para trabajar como excitador y no como transmisor? jejejeejeje saludos espero me ayuden


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2017)

javier401 dijo:


> hola a todos viendo que hablan del 2n5643, me obsequiaron un equipo excitador bastante viejo de 25w y su final es un 2n5643 con salida conector BNC, la pregunta es la siguiente, le coloque carga fantasma con un watimetro bird43 y me da solo en su maxima potencia el potenciometro has 4w pero lo coloco con dipolo abierto y me da los 25w exactos, luego le coloque una antena circular y se vuelve caer a 4w, que problema puede estar pasando alli? o es que ese equipo no saca la potencia completa en antenas cerradas de 50ohm? o perdida de ganancia? o solo es para trabajar como excitador y no como transmisor? jejejeejeje saludos espero me ayuden


La medida mas fiel es sienpre con una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios buena y prolija a andar en la frequenzia de operación (baja ROE).
Quizaz la potenzia reflejada del dipolo abierto estas muy elevada y asi  volviendo muy "loco" lo Bird.
Cuanto a un equipo andar como excitador o como un transmissor propriamente dicho eso solamente depende de cuantos Wattios quieres en la Antena.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## javier401 (Oct 31, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La medida mas fiel es sienpre con una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios buena y prolija a andar en la frequenzia de operación (baja ROE).
> Quizaz la potenzia reflejada del dipolo abierto estas muy elevada y asi  volviendo muy "loco" lo Bird.
> Cuanto a un equipo andar como excitador o como un transmissor propriamente dicho eso solamente depende de cuantos Wattios quieres en la Antena.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



creo que no me explique bien, mi carga ficticia esta en buenas condiciones, cuando lo coloco con la carga solo me da hasta 4w pero cuando le coloco la antena abierta me da sus 25w y 0 de roe, eso quisiera la ayuda porque con la carga o una antena circular se cae a 4w  con una antena abierta trabaja bien?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2017)

javier401 dijo:


> creo que no me explique bien, mi carga ficticia esta en buenas condiciones, cuando lo coloco con la carga solo me da hasta 4w pero cuando le coloco la antena abierta me da sus 25w y 0 de roe, eso quisiera la ayuda porque con la carga o una antena circular se cae a 4w  con una antena abierta trabaja bien?


Quizaz ese excitador este con lo paso final autooscilando con la  Antena dipolo abierto , eso podrias sener una possible causa del Wattimetro Bird marcar una potenzia mas elevada (pero erractica).
Con auxilio de un Analizador de Espectros es muy sensillo probar esa hipotese o mismo un radio de FM cercano si ese Excitador es "sintonizable" en otras frequenzias que NO son la frequenzia original de diseño.
Ahora si acaso fuese lo caso contrario o sea una buena potenzia con una carga fictia y una potenzia mediocre con una Antena al azar , eso seguramente serias lo circuito de protección de potenzia reflejada actuando y asi protejendo lo paso final para que NO si estropie por una potenzia reflejada ecesiva.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rf (Oct 31, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La medida mas fiel es sienpre con una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios buena y prolija a andar en la frequenzia de operación (baja ROE).
> Quizaz la potenzia reflejada del dipolo abierto estas muy elevada y asi  volviendo muy "loco" lo Bird.
> Cuanto a un equipo andar como excitador o como un transmissor propriamente dicho eso solamente depende de cuantos Wattios quieres en la Antena.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola amigo daniel,  queria comentarte una duda que tengo   

Es posible realizar un amplificador de rf que utilice capacitores de mica y no capacitores variables, se me dificulta conseguir los capacitores variables  Osea lo que busco en un amplificador que trabaje en banda ancha y no requiera de aguste, es posible ? tengo varios transistores rf entre ellos el 2n6082 y el m1104
Quiero trabajar en mi proyecto con el 2n6082 pero como dije no consigo capacitores variables 





Te dejo una foto de  un amplificador de 40w y no emplea capacitores variables, pero si de ceramica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 1, 2017)

Jesus rf dijo:


> Hola amigo daniel,  queria comentarte una duda que tengo
> 
> Es posible realizar un amplificador de rf que utilice capacitores de mica y no capacitores variables, se me dificulta conseguir los capacitores variables  Osea lo que busco en un amplificador que trabaje en banda ancha y no requiera de aguste, es posible ? tengo varios transistores rf entre ellos el 2n6082 y el m1104
> Quiero trabajar en mi proyecto con el 2n6082 pero como dije no consigo capacitores variables
> ...


Hola caro Don Jesus RF te dejo aca una dirección de un sitio que contiene un Lineal banda ancha para FM : http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php...roadband-fm-amplifier-40w/category_pathway-31
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Jesus RF te dejo aca una dirección de un sitio que contiene un Lineal banda ancha para FM : http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php...roadband-fm-amplifier-40w/category_pathway-31
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



 Lastima que hay que pagar para bajar el diseño del pcb.




Saludos.


----------



## Jesus rf (Nov 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Jesus RF te dejo aca una dirección de un sitio que contiene un Lineal banda ancha para FM : http://www.circuitlib.com/index.php...roadband-fm-amplifier-40w/category_pathway-31
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias daniel, conseguire los capacitores y lo intentare montar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 1, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Lastima que hay que pagar para bajar el diseño del pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Si Don Driego , NO hay un bueno plato de comida sin plata!.
Pero creo que sea possible estimar las dimensiones mas o menos basado en lo tamaño del transistor y depues hacer una proporción , las lineas parecen sener todas de 50Ohmios lo que equivale a 3,2mm cada trilla de cubre para una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio FR4.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## serdampos (May 31, 2019)

Buenas! Estoy por armar un amplificador fm con este integrado, les paso los planos aver que opinan, necesito saber si le puedo extraer 15w y no 10 como dice en los planos y ncesito saber el valor de c22 y r4, emprendo a realizar este ya que se consigue facilmente en buenos aires argentina donde vivo, gracias! saludos!


----------



## radium98 (May 31, 2019)

@serampos 2 rd15 en cascada , es decir weired


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2019)

Hola a todos , caro Don serdampos puedes olvidar lo resistor "R4" y "C22" eses dos conponentes son en realidad un filtro pasa bajos que filtran un sinal PWM de controle de potencia , pero en tu caso lo controle de potencia es hecho en lo preset "VR1" ( para eso puntear pinos "1" y "2" del "K1").
Te recomendo enpleyar un transistor tipo RD06HVF-1 en "Q1".
Los resistores "R20" y "R21" tanbien pueden sener olvidados (puntear els)  para puder llegar lo VGS hasta 5,00V.
Lo regulador LM7812 ("U4") enpleyado para alimentar lo paso final (RD15HVF-1) NO soporta nin lejos la curriente consumida por ese paso ( esa de casi 3A @ 15W de salida) , canbie el por un tipo LM338 (regulador de 5A).
Un filtro pasa bajos tipo double PI Grego o mismo un triple PI Grego es muy bienvenido en la salida dese amplificador.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lb17570637 (Jul 19, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mucho estraño lo que me aclaras , bueno premeramente te recomendo chequear con mucho cariño lo circuito de entrada conposto por lo transformador 2:1 banda ancha enbasado en un ferrite de formato  binocular , capacitores SMD de acoplamento de entrada de RF hasta lo primario del lo transformador. Despues cheque lo transistor MRF151G , pero ustedes tiene que desligar los dos Gates y Drenos para no falsear las medidas. con auxilio de un polimetro setado para medir diodos , cheque la existencia de un "diodo" entre Sourse y Dreno , si hay dos diodos es una buena noticia , haora aplique +5 voltios en lo Gate y tierra en lo Sourse , asi usteds cierra por conpleto la junción Dreno y Sourse y eso puede sener chequeado con lo polimetro tanbien setado para medir diodos , sendo la leitura correcta "000" despues curto circuite con dos cocodrilos lo Gate y Sourse , lo canal Dreno y Sourse si abre y volvemos a mirar lo diodo. Estando lo transistor MRF151G bueno( OK) y como no hay consumo de corriente en lo +B (48Voltios) mismo con anpla  excitación de RF ( 12 Wattios) , para mi es mui claro que lo problema estas en lo circuito de entrada ( transformador banda ancha 2:1 hecho de ferrite binocular) o capacitor SMD de acoplamiento de RF dañado. En todo caso cheque tanbien los dos capacitores SMD de salida de RF si estan OK .
> Te dejo aca una dirección que contiene un proyecto de un lineal de 300Wattios para FM que es practicamente  identico a tu pallet , asi te recomendo que visite el para buenas referencias : http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


*S*aludos amigo *D*aniel*.
A*qu*í* en este comentario donde esta el circuito o layout, donde aparece las bobinas L1 y L2 y dice 2x 50 *O*hm*s* de 12,5cm *¿ Q*ui*ere* decir que son 2 coaxiales por cada bobina en paralelo?*, ¿ E*n total serian 4 coaxial de 12,5cm???*, ¿ M*e puedes aclarar ese punto por favor y muchas *?* *G*racias*.
Y* de ser as*í, ¿ S*i utilizo un coaxial de 25 *O*hm*s* uso un solo cable por bobina y mantengo la medida de 12,5 o la du*p*li*c*o a 25cm????


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2022)

Algunas fotos de un montaje similar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2022)

lb17570637 dijo:


> *S*aludos amigo *D*aniel*.
> A*qu*í* en este comentario donde esta el circuito o layout, donde aparece las bobinas L1 y L2 y dice 2x 50 *O*hm*s* de 12,5cm *¿ Q*ui*ere* decir que son 2 coaxiales por cada bobina en paralelo?*, ¿ E*n total serian 4 coaxial de 12,5cm???*, ¿ M*e puedes aclarar ese punto por favor y muchas *?* *G*racias*.
> Y* de ser as*í, ¿ S*i utilizo un coaxial de 25 *O*hm*s* uso un solo cable por bobina y mantengo la medida de 12,5 o la du*p*li*c*o a 25cm????


Ok , dos cables de 50 Ohmios en paralelo hacen mismo efecto de un cable coaxial de 25 ohmios .
Lo que se pasa es que cables coaxial de 25 Ohmios son raros y igualmente dispendiosos $$ cuando logras compralo.
La longitude es la misma tanto para un cable de 25 Ohmios como para dos cables coaxilaes de 50 Ohmios en paralelo.
!Suerte!


----------



## carlos zamora (Nov 14, 2022)

Este es mi TX de FM, el integrado de 8 pines del módulo a la izquierda abajo, es un PIC responsable de la oscilación. El primer Tr de la izquierda, es el responsable de la amplificación que pasa por 4 etapas generando ese módulo 3W, el siguiente módulo es la potencia original de 8W, la siguiente foto, es una etapa de potencia de un transistor sacado de un amplificador de Rf, entrega en su salida 14W en antena, muy estable, ROE 1.1, tenía un alcance de unos 10Km con un audio de altísima calidad.
Fuente de 13.8V de 10A con relay desactivador de energía en caso de corto circuito en alguna de las etapas, fabricada por mi, que aún la tengo funcionando.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2022)

carlos zamora dijo:


> Este es mi TX de FM, el integrado de 8 pines del módulo a la izquierda abajo, es un PIC responsable de la oscilación. El primer Tr de la izquierda, es el responsable de la amplificación que pasa por 4 etapas generando ese módulo 3W, el siguiente módulo es la potencia original de 8W, la siguiente foto, es una etapa de potencia de un transistor sacado de un amplificador de Rf, entrega en su salida 14W en antena, muy estable, ROE 1.1, tenía un alcance de unos 10Km con un audio de altísima calidad.
> Fuente de 13.8V de 10A con relay desactivador de energía en caso de corto circuito en alguna de las etapas, fabricada por mi, que aún la tengo funcionando.


!Felicitaciones por tu hermoso proyecto , serias barbaro si subisse aca ( Foro) los planos de montagem!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------

